# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  سياط القلوب قبل لقاء علام الغيوب

## أبو عبد البر طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و على صحبه أجمعين و من تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين أما بعد
فهذه مواعظ قصيرة جعلتها عونا لنفسي و إخواني للتزود ليوم الميعاد و الإستعداد, و التأهب للموت قبل الفوت, فلعلها توقظ راقدا أو تنبه غافلا , وهي عبارة عن:
آيات قرآنية
أحاديث 
أقوال و مواقف السلف
قصص
وقد أهمل في بعض الأحيان المصادر و الأشخاص , لمصلحة رأيتها ولأن المقام مقام وعظ و ليس تأصيل المسائل.

ما كل من وصف الدواء يستعمله ... ولا كل من وصف التقى ذو تقى
وصفت التقى حتى كأني ذو تقى ... وريح الخطايا من ثيابي تعبق

فوائد مجالس التذكيرقال ابن رجب/ لطائف المعارف:
كانت مجالس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أصحابه عامتها مجالس تذكير بالله وترغيب وترهيب إما بتلاوة القرآن أو بما آتاه الله من الحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وتعليم ما ينفع في الدين كما أمره الله تعالى في كتابه أن يذكر ويعظ ويقص وأن يدعو إلى سبيل ربه بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة ,وأن يبشر وينذر وسماه الله {مُبَشِّراً وَنَذِيراً ، وَدَاعِياً إِلَى اللَّهِ} [الأحزاب: 45, 46] والتبشير والإنذار: هو الترغيب والترهيب فلذلك كانت تلك المجالس توجب لأصحابه  رقة القلب والزهد في الدنيا والرغبة في الآخرة.
حال  الناس مع المواعظ
قال ابن رجب:
بعد سماع الموعظة ينقسم الناس إلى عدة أقسام:
فمنهم من يرجع إلى هواه فلا يتعلق بشيء مما سمعه في مجلس الذكر ولا يزداد هدى ولا يرتدع عن ردىء ,وهؤلاء شر الأقسام ويكون ما سمعوه حجة عليهم فتزداد به عقوبتهم وهؤلاء الظالمين لأنفسهم: {أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ} [النحل:108].
ومنهم من ينتفع بما سمعه وهم على أقسام: 
فمنهم من يرده ما سمعه عن المحرمات ويوجب له التزام الواجبات "وهؤلاء المقتصدون أصحاب اليمين" 
ومنهم من يرتقي عن ذلك إلى التشمير في نوافل الطاعات والتورع عن دقائق المكروهات ويشتاق إلى إتباع آثار من سلف من السادات "وهؤلاء السابقون المقربون".
أقسام الناس في استحضار و الانتفاع مما سمعوه في مجالس الذكر
و ينقسم المنتفعون بسماع مجلس الذكر في استحضار ما سمعوه في المجلس والغفلة عنه إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
فقسم يرجعون إلى مصالح دنياهم المباحة فيشتغلون بها فتذهل بذلك قلوبهم عما كانوا يجدونه في مجلس الذكر من استحضار عظمة الله وجلاله وكبريائه ووعده ووعيده وثوابه وعقابه وهذا هو الذي شكاه الصحابة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخشوا لكمال معرفتهم وشدة خوفهم أن يكون نفاقا فأعلمهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه ليس نفاق.
وقسم آخر يستمرون على استحضار حال مجلس سماع الذكر فلا يزال تذكر ذلك بقلوبهم ملازما لهم وهؤلاء على قسمين:
أحدهما : من يشغله ذلك عن مصالح دنياه المباحة فينقطع عن الخلق فلا يقوى على مخالطتهم ولا القيام بوفاء حقوقهم وكان كثير من السلف على هذه الحال فمنهم من كان لا يضحك أبدا ومنهم من كان يقول: لو فارق ذكر الموت قلبي ساعة لفسد.
والثاني: من يستحضر ذكر الله وعظمته وثوابه وعقابه بقلبه ويدخل ببدنه في مصالح دنياه من اكتساب الحلال والقيام على العيال ويخالط الخلق فيما يوصل إليهم به النفع مما هو عبادة في نفسه كتعلم العلم والجهاد والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وهؤلاء أشرف القسمين وهم خلفاء الرسل.
أشياء أخرى تزهد في الدنيا 
قال القرطبي في التذكرة:
قال العلماء رحمة الله عليهم : ليس للقلوب أنفع من زيارة القبور و خاصة إن كانت قاسية فعلى أصحابها أن يعالجوها بأربعة أمور :
أحدها : الإقلاع عما هي عليه بحضور مجالس العلم بالوعظ و التذكر ، و التخويف و الترغيب ، و أخبار الصالحين . فإن ذلك مما يلين القلوب و ينجع فيها .
الثاني : ذكر الموت من ذكر هادم اللذات و مفرق الجماعات و ميتم البنين و البنات كما تقدم في الباب قبل ، يروى أن امرأة شكت إلى عائشة رضي الله عنها قساوة قلبها . فقالت لها : أكثري من ذكر الموت يرق قلبك . ففعلت ذلك فرق قلبها . فجاءت تشكر عائشة رضي الله عنها . قال العلماء : تذكر الموت يردع عن المعاصي ، و يلين القلب القاسي ، و يذهب الفرح بالدنيا و يهون المصائب فيها .
الثالث : مشاهدة المحتضرين ، فإن في النظر إلى الميت و مشاهدة سكراته ، و نزعاته ، و تأمل صورته بعد مماته ، ما يقطع عن النفوس لذاتها ، و يطرد عن القلوب مسراتها ، و يمنع الأجفان من النوم ، و الأبدان من الراحة ، ويبعث على العمل ، و يزيد في الاجتهاد و التعب .
يروى أن الحسن البصري دخل على مريض يعوده فوجده في سكرات الموت فنظر إلى كربه ، و شدة ما نزل به ، فرجع إلى أهله ، بغير اللون الذي خرج به من عندهم فقالوا له : الطعام يرحمك الله فقال : يا أهلاه عليكم بطعامكم و شرابكم . فو الله لقد رأيت مصرعاً لا أزال أعمل له حتى ألقاه .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيك وفي فوائدك يا أبا عبد البر ...
اتمنى أن يكون الموضوع متجدداً ... فهو رائع 
ما أحوجنا إلى سياط القلوب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> بارك الله فيك وفي فوائدك يا أبا عبد البر ...
> اتمنى أن يكون الموضوع متجدداً ... فهو رائع 
> ما أحوجنا إلى سياط القلوب


جزاك الله خيرا
حسن خاتمة
قال ابن رجب/ لطائف المعارف:
ذكر ابن أبي الدنيا بإسناد له أن رجلا من ملوك البصرة كان قد تنسك ,ثم مال إلى الدنيا والشيطان فبنى دارا وشيدها وأمر بها ففرشت له ونجدت ,واتخذ مأدبة, وصنع طعاما ودعا الناس فجعلوا يدخلون فيأكلون ويشربون وينظرون إلى بنائه ويعجبون منه ويدعون له ويتفرقون, فمكث بذلك أياما حتى فرغ من أمر الناس, ثم جلس في نفر من خاصة إخوانه,
فقال: قد ترون سروري بداري هذه وقد حدثت نفسي أن أتخذ لكل واحد من ولدي مثلها فأقيموا عندي أياما أستمتع بحديثكم وأشاوركم فيما أريد من هذا لولدي ,فأقاموا عنده أياما يلهون ويلعبون ويشاورهم كيف يبني لولده وكيف يريد أن يصنع, فبينما هم ذات ليلة في لهوهم إذا سمعوا قائلا يقول: من أقاصي الدار:
يا أيها الباني الناسي منيته ... لا تأمنن فإن الموت مكتوب
على الخلائق إن سروا وإن فرحوا ... فالموت حتف لذي الآمال منصوب
لا تبنين ديارا لست تسكنها ... وراجع النسك كيما يغفر الحُوبقال: ففزع لذلك وفزع أصحابه فزعا شديدا وراعهم ما سمعوا من ذلك.
فقال لأصحابه: هل سمعتم ما سمعت؟
قالوا: نعم .
قال: فهل تجدون ما أجد؟
قالوا: وما تجد؟ قال: أجد والله مسكة على قلبي ما أراها إلا علة الموت.
قالوا: كلا بل البقاء والعافية.
قال: فبكى وقال: أنتم أخلائي وإخواني فما لي عندكم.
قالوا: مرنا بما أحببت .
قال: فأمر بالشراب فأهريق وبالملاهي فأخرجت ثم قال: اللهم إني أشهدك ومن حضر من عبادك أني تائب إليك من جميع ذنوبي نادم على ما فرطت أيام مهلتي, وإياك أسأل إن أقلتني أن تتم علي نعمتك بالإنابة إلى طاعتك, وإن أنت قبضتني إليك أن تغفر لي ذنوبي تفضلا منك علي.
واشتد به الأمر فلم يزل يقول: الموت والله! الموت والله ! حتى خرجت روحه .
وكان الفقهاء يرون أنه مات على توبته.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا مخنث العزم

 يا مخنت العزم أين أنت؟؟!!
 والطريق طريق تعب فيه آدم ,
وناح لاجله نوح ,
ورمى في النار الخليل ,
واضجع للذبح اسماعيل, 
وبيع يوسف بثمن بخس ولبث في السجن بضع سنين ,
ونشر بالمنشار زكريا ,
وذبح السيد الحصور يحيى ,
وقاسى الضر أيوب,
 وزاد على المقدار بكاء داود ,
وسار مع الوحش عيسي ,
وعالج الفقر وأنواع الأذى محمد
بينما تزهو انت باللهو واللعب 

 فدارها بالحزن ان مزارها ... قريب ولكن دون ذلك أهوال
 الحرب قائمة وانت اعزل في النظارة فإن حركت ركابك فللهزيمة.

 من لم يباشر حر الهجير في طلاب المجد لم يقِل في ظلال الشرف
 تقول سليمى لو أقمت بأرضنا ... ولم تدر أني للمقام أطوف
 قيل لبعض العباد الى كم تتعب نفسك فقال راحتها اريد
فوائد الفوائد/ ابن القيم/ علي حسن/486

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كيف إذا نجا الموعوظ و هلك الواعظ!!!

قال ابن الجوزي:
ولقد تاب على يدي في مجالس الذكر أكثر من مائتي ألف،
وأسلم علي يدي أكثر من مائتي نفس، 
وكم سالت عين متجبر بوعظي لم تكن تسيل،
ويحق لمن تلمح هذا الإنعام أن يرجو التمام.
وربما لاحت أسباب الخوف بنظري إلى تقصيري وزللي.
ولقد جلست يومًا، فرأيت حولي أكثر من عشرة آلاف، ما فيهم إلا من قد رق قلبه، أو دمعت عينه،
فقلت لنفسي: كيف بك إن نجوا وهلكت؟!
فصحت بلسان وجدي:
إلهي وسيدي! إن قضيت علي بالعذاب غدًا، فلا تعلمهم بعذابي، صيانة لكرمك، لا لأجلي،
لئلا يقولوا: عذب من دل عليه.
إلهي! قد قيل لنبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم: اقتل ابن أُبَيٍّ المنافق! فقال: "لا يتحدث الناس أن محمدًا يقتل أصحابه".
إلهي! فاحفظ حسن عقائدهم فِيَ بكرمك أن تعلمهم بعذاب الدليل عليك.
حاشاك والله يا رب من تكدير الصافي.
لا تبر عودًا أنت ريشته ... حاشا لباني الجود أن ينقضا
صيد الخاطر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يارجال الليل جدوا ... رب داع لا يرد
قال الله تعالى:
 تَتَجَافَى جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ
كَانُوا قَلِيلًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ , لَا تَكُنْ مِثْلَ فُلَانٍ , كَانَ يَقُومُ اللَّيْلَ فَتَرَكَ قِيَامَ اللَّيْلِ 
أَقْرَبُ ما يكون الرَّبُّ من العبد فى جَوْف اللَّيْلِ الآخِرِ فإن استطعت أن تكون ممن يَذْكُرُ الله فى تلك الساعة فكن 

كان أبو ذر رضي الله عنه يقول للناس:
أرأيتم لو أن أحدكم أراد سفرا أليس يتخذ من الزاد ما يصلحه ويبلغه؟ 
قالوا: بلى 
قال: فسفر طريق القيامة أبعد فخذوا له ما يصلحكم.
حجوا حجة لعظائم الأمور 
صوموا يوما شديدا حره لحر يوم النشور
صلوا ركعتين في ظلمة الليل لظلمة القبور
تصدقوا بصدقة لشر يوم عسير
 أين رجال الليل أين الحسن وسفيان 
يارجال الليل جدوا ... رب داع لا يرد
ما يقوم الليل إلا ... من له عزم وجد
ليس شيء كصلاة ... الليل للقبر يعد
قال ثابت: كابدت قيام الليل عشرين سنة وتنعمت به عشرين سنة أخرى.
لو أنك أبصرت أهل الهوى ... إذا غارت الأنجم الطلع
فهذا ينوح على ذنبه ... وهذا يصلي وذا يركع

من لم يشاركهم في هواهم ويذوق حلاوة نجواهم لم يدر ما الذي أبكاهم 
من لم يشاهد جمال يوسف لم يدر ما الذي آلم قلب يعقوب.
من لم يبت والحب حشو فؤاده ... لم يدر كيف تفتت الأكباد
كان أبو سليمان يقول: أهل الليل في ليلهم ألذ من أهل اللهو في لهوهم
ولولا الليل ما أحببت البقاء في الدنيا 
وسط الليل للمحبين للخلوة بمناجاة حبيبهم
والسحر للمذنبين للإستغفار من ذنوبهم
فوسط الليل خاص لخلوة الخواص 
والسحر عام لرفع قصص الجميع وبروز التواقيع لأهلها بقضاء الحوائج 
فمن عجز عن مسابقة المحبين في ميدان مضمارهم
فلا يعجز عن مشاركة المذنبين في استغفارهم واعتذارهم 
صحائف التائبين خدودهم ومدادهم دموعهم
قال بعضهم: إذا بكى الخائفون فقد كاتبوا الله بدموعهم
رسائل الأسحار تحمل ولا يدري بها الفلك
وأجوبتها ترد إلى الأسرار ولا يعلم بها الملك.
لا تزال القصص تستعرض ويوقع بقضاء حوائج أهلها إلى أن يطلع الفجر
ينزل الله كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا فيقول:
هل من تائب فأتوب عليه هل من مستغفر فأغفر له هل من داع فأجيب دعوته إلى أن ينفجر الفجر فلذلك كانوا يفضلون صلاة آخر الليل على أوله.

نحن الذين إذا أتانا سائل ... نوليه إحسانا وحسن تكرم
ونقول في الأسحار هل من تائب ... مستغفر لينال خير المغنم
الغنيمة تقسم على كل من حضر الوقعة فيعطي منها الرجالة والأجراء والغلمان مع الأمراء والأبطال والشجعان والفرسان.
فما يطلع فجر الأجر إلا وقد حاز القوم الغنيمة وفازوا بالفخر وحمدوا عند الصباح السرى 
وما عند أهل الغفلة والنوم خبر مما جرى.
كان بعض الصالحين يقوم الليل فإذا كان السحر نادى بأعلى صوته يا أيها الركب المعرسون أكل هذا الليل ترقدون ألا تقومون فترحلون 
فإذا سمع الناس.صوته وثبوا من فرشهم فيسمع من هنا باك ومن هنا داع ومن هنا نال ومن هنا متوضىء فإذا طلع الفجر نادى بأعلى صوته عند الصباح يحمد القوم السرى.
يا نفس قومي فقد نام الورى ... إن تصنعي الخير فذو العرش يرى
وأنت يا عين دعي عنك الكرى ... عند الصباح يحمد القوم السرى
يا قوام الليل اشفعوا في النوام يا أحياء القلوب ترحموا على الأموات 
قيل لابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: ما نستطيع قيام الليل؟ 
قال: أقعدتكم ذنوبكم
وقيل للحسن: قد أعجزنا قيام الليل؟
قال: قيدتكم خطاياكم 
وقال الفضيل بن عياض: إذا لم تقدر على قيام الليل وصيام النهار فاعلم أنك محروم كبلتك خطيئتك 
ورأى بعضهم حوراء في نومه فقال لها: زوجيني نفسك
قالت: اخطبني إلى ربي وأمهرني
قال: ما مهرك؟ قالت: طول التهجد
كانت امرأة حبيب توقظه بالليل وتقول ذهب الليل وبين أيدينا طريق بعيد وزادنا قليل وقوافل الصالحين قد سارت قدامنا ونحن قد بقينا.
يا راقد الليل كم ترقد ... قم يا حبيبي قد دنا الموعد
وخذ من الليل وأوقاته ... وردا إذا ما هجع الرقد
من نام حتى ينقضي ليله ... لم يبلغ المنزل أو يجهد
قل لأولي الألباب أهل التقى ... قنطرة العرض لكم موعد

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

التوبة... التوبة
قال تعالى:
 حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ رَبِّ ارْجِعُونِ
الناس في التوبة على أقسام:
فمنهم: من لا يوفق لتوبة نصوح بل ييسر له عمل السيئات من أول عمره إلى آخره حتى يموت مصرا علها وهذه حالة الأشقياء.
وأقبح من ذلك: من يسر له في أول عمره عمل الطاعات ثم ختم له بعمل سيء حتى مات عليه كما في الحديث الصحيح: "إن أحدكم ليعمل عمل أهل الجنة حتى ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع ثم يسبق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل النار فيدخلها" 
ما أصعب الإنتقال من البصر إلى العمى
وأصعب منه الضلالة بعد الهدى
والمعصية بعد التقى 
كم من وجوه خاشعة وقع على قصص أعمالها {عَامِلَةٌ نَاصِبَةٌ،تَصْل  َى نَاراً حَامِيَةً} 
كم من شارف مركبه ساحل النجاة فلما هم أن يرقى لعب به موج الهوى فغرق
الخلق كلهم تحت هذا الخطر
قلوب العباد بين اصبعين من أصابع الرحمن يقلبها كيف يشاء 
قال بعضهم: ما العجب ممن هلك كيف هلك إنما العجب ممن نجا كيف نجا.
وقسم يفني عمره في الغفلة والبطالة ثم يوفق لعمل صالح فيموت عليه وهذه حالة من عمل بعمل أهل النار حتى ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع فيسبق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل الجنة فيدخلها.
الأعمال بالخواتيم
وأشرف الأقسام وأرفعها: 
وهو من يفني عمره في الطاعة ثم ينبه على قرب الأجل ليجد في التزود ويتهيأ للرحيل بعمل يصلح للقاء يكون خاتمه للعمل 
كان السلف الصالح مع اجتهادهم في صحة الأعمال يجددون التوبة والإستغفار عند الموت ويختمون أعمالهم بالإستغفار وكلمة التوحيد.
لما احتضر العلاء بن زياد بكى
فقيل له: ما يبكيك؟ 
قال: كنت والله أحب أن أستقبل الموت بتوبة 
قالوا: فافعل رحمك الله فدعا بطهور فتطهر ثم دعا بثوب جديد فلبسه ثم استقبل القبلة فأومأ برأسه مرتين أو نحو ذلك ثم اضطجع ومات.
ولما احتضر عامر بن عبد الله بكى وقال:
لمثل هذا الصراع فليعمل العاملون: اللهم إني أستغفرك من تقصيري وتفريطي 
وأتوب إليك من جميع ذنوبي 
لا إله إلا الله
ثم لم يزل يرددها حتى مات رحمه الله 
وقال عمرو بن العاص رحمه الله عند موته: 
اللهم أمرتنا فعصينا 
ونهيتنا فركبنا
ولا يسعنا إلا عفوك لا إله إلا الله ثم رددها حتى مات 
وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله عند موته:
أجلسوني فأجلسوه فقال: 
أنا الذي أمرتني فقصرت
ونهيتني فعصيت 
ولكن لا إله إلا الله 
ثم رفع رأسه فأحد النظر
فقالوا: إنك تنظر نظرا شديدا يا أمير المؤمنين 
فقال: أتاني حضرة ما هم بإنس ولا جن 
ثم قبض رحمة الله عليه وسمعوا تاليا يتلو: {تِلْكَ الدَّارُ الْآخِرَةُ نَجْعَلُهَا لِلَّذِينَ لا يُرِيدُونَ عُلُوّاً فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلا فَسَاداً وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ} [القصص:83].
يا غافل القلب عن ذكر المنيات ... عما قليل ستثوى بين أموات
فاذكر محلك من قبل الحلول به ... وتب إلى الله من لهو ولذات
إن الحمام له وقت إلى أجل ... فاذكر مصائب أيام وساعات
لا تطمئن إلى الدنيا وزينتها ... قد حان للموت يا ذا اللب أن يأتي
التوبة التوبة قبل أن يصل إليكم من الموت النوبة 
فيحصل المفرط على الندم والخيبة 
والإنابة الإنابة قبل غلق باب الإجابة
الإفاقة الإفاقة فقد قرب وقت الفاقة
ما أحسن قلق التواب ما أحلى قدوم الغياب ما أجمل وقوفهم بالباب.
أسأت ولم أحسن وجئتك هاربا ... وإني لعبد من مواليه مهرب
يؤمل غفرانا فإن خاب ظنه ... فما أحد منه على الأرض أخيب
...
من نزل به الشيب فهو بمنزلة الحامل التي تمت شهور حملها فما تنتظر إلا الولادة
كذلك صاحب الشيب لا ينتظر إلا الموت فقبيح منه الإصرار على الذنب.

أي شيء تريد مني الذنوب ... شغفت بي فليس عني تغيب
ما يضر الذنوب لو أعتقتني ... رحمة بي فقد علاني المشيب
ولكن توبة الشاب أحسن وأفضل في حديث مرفوع خرجه ابن أبي الدنيا: "إن الله يحب الشاب التائب" 
قال عمير بن هانيء:
تقول التوبة للشاب: أهلا ومرحبا
وتقول للشيخ: نقبلك على ما كان منك 
الشاب ترك المعصية مع قوة الداعي إليها 
والشيخ قد ضعفت شهوته وقل داعيه فلا يستويان 
فيا أيها العاصي
وكلنا ذلك
لا تقنط من رحمة الله بسوء أعمالك 
فكم يعتق من النار في هذه الأيام من أمثالك 
فأحسن الظن بمولاك وتب إليه فإنه لا يهلك على الله هالك.لطائف المعارف بتصرف

----------


## محمد صدقى الابراشى

أحسنتم بارك الله فيكم
ونفعنا بهذه المواعظ
التى نزلت على القلب ففتته

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اذكروا هادم اللذات و مفرق الجماعات

 قال الله تعالى :

 كل نفس ذائقة الموت


و قال صلى الله عليه وسلم
أكثروا من ذكر هادم اللذات

قال القرطبي في هذا الحديث
كلام مختصر و جيز
 قد جمع التذكرة و أبلغ في الموعظة
 فإن من ذكر الموت حقيقة ذكره نغص عليه لذته الحاضرة ،
 و منعه من تمنيها في المستقبل 
و زهده فيما كان منها يؤمل ،
 و لكن النفوس الراكدة ، و القلوب الغافلة تحتاج إلى تطويل الوعاظ ، و تزويق الألفاظ ، 
و إلا ففي قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام : أكثروا ذكر هادم اللذات مع قوله تعالى : كل نفس ذائقة الموت 
 ما يكفي السامع له ، و يشغل الناظر فيه 
و قال الدقاق :
 من أكثر من ذكر الموت أكرم بثلاثة أشياء :
 تعجيل التوبة و قناعة القلب ، و نشاط العبادة . 
و من نسي الموت عوقب بثلاثة أشياء : 
تسويف التوبة ، و ترك الرضى بالكفاف ، و التكاسل في العبادة ، 

فتفكر يا مغرور في الموت و سكرته ، و صعوبة كأسه و مرارته ،


 فيما للموت من وعد ما أصدقه ، 
و من حاكم ما أعدله ، 
كفى بالموت مقرحاً للقلوب ،
 و مبكياً للعيون ،و مفرقاً للجماعات ، 
و هادماً للذات ، و قاطعاً للأمنيات ،
 فهل تفكرت يا ابن آدم في يوم مصرعك ، و انتقالك من موضعك ، 
و إذا نقلت من سعة إلى ضيق ، و خانك الصاحب و الرفيق ، و هجرك الأخ و الصديق ، 
و أخذت من فراشك و غطائك إلى غرر ، و غطوك من بعد لين لحافك بتراب و مدر ،
 فيا جامع المال ، و المجتهد في البنيان ليس لك و الله من مالك إلا الأكفان ، 
بل هي و الله للخراب و الذهاب و جسمك للتراب و المآب . 
فأين الذي جمعته من المال ؟ فهل أنقذك من الأهوال ؟ 
كلا بل تركته إلى من لا يحمدك ، و قدمت بأوزارك على من لا يعذرك .

أفلا تعتبر    بمن صار تحت التراب ، و انقطع عن الأهل و الأحباب ،
 بعد أن قاد الجيوش و العساكر ، و نافس الأصحاب و العشائر ، و جمع الأموال و الذخائر ،
 فجاءه الموت على وقت لم يحتسبه ، و هول لم يرتقبه . 

وتأمل  حال من مضى من إخوانك ، و درج من أقرانك ،
 الذين بلغوا الآمال و جمعوا الأموال . 
كيف انقطعت آمالهم ، و لم تغن عنهم أموالهم ، 
و محا التراب محاسن وجوههم ، و افترقت في القبور أجزاؤهم ، 
و ترمل بعدهم نساؤهم ، و شمل ذل اليتم أولادهم ، و اقتسم غيرهم طريقهم و بلادهم .

وتذكر ترددهم في المآرب ، و حرصهم على نيل المطالب ،
 و انخداعهم لمؤاتاة الأسباب ، و ركونهم إلى الصحة و الشباب ، 
و اعلم أن ميلك إلى اللهو و اللعب كميلهم ،
 و غفلتك عما بين يديك من الموت الفظيع و الهلاك السريع كغفلتهم ،
 و أنك لا بد صائر إلى مصيرهم ، 
 و استحضر بقلبك ذكر من كان متردداً في أغراضه ، و كيف تهدمت رجلاه . 
و كان يتلذذ بالنظر إلى ما حوله و قد سالت عيناه ،
 و يصول ببلاغة نطقه ، و قد أكل الدود لسانه ،
 و يضحك لمؤاتاة دهره و قد أبلى التراب أسنانه ،
 و تتحقق أن حالك كحاله ، و مآلك كمآله ،
 فدع عنك جميع الأغيار الدنيوية ، و اقبل على الأعمار الأخروية ، و ازهد في دنياك ، و اقبل على طاعة مولاك .
التذكرة/ القرطبي/بتصرف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أخبار المحتضرين
عمر ابن الخطاب رضي الله عنه 

لما طعن عمر قيل له : أبشر بالجنة ،
فقال : « والله لو كان لي الدنيا وما فيها لافتديت به من هول ما أمامي قبل أن أعلم ما الخبر »
و دخل عليه رجل شاب فقال :
يا أمير المؤمنين ، أسلمت حين كفر الناس ، و جاهدت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حين خذله الناس ، و قتلت شهيدا و لم يختلف عليك اثنان ، و توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و هو عنك راض .
فقال له : أعد مقالتك
فأعاد عليه ،
فقال : المغرور من غررتموه ، و الله لو أن لي ما طلعت عليه الشمس أو غربت لافتديت به من هول المطلع .
و قال عبد الله بن عمر : كان رأس عمر على فخذي في مرضه الذي مات فيه .
فقال : ضع رأسي على الأرض .
فقلت : ما عليك كان على الأرض أو كان على فخذي ؟!
فقال : لا أم لك ، ضعه على الأرض .
فقال عبد الله : فوضعته على الأرض .
فقال : ويلي وويل أمي إن لم يرحمني ربي عز و جل
 أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه
أن أبا الدرداء لما نزل به الموت ، دعا أم الدرداء ، فضمها إليه وبكى وقال : يا أم الدرداء ، قد ترين ما قد نزل من الموت ، 
أنه والله قد نزل بي أمر لم ينزل بي قط أمر أشد منه ، 
وإن كان لي عند الله خير فهو أهون ما بعده ،
وإن تكن الأخرى فوالله ما هو فيما بعده إلا كحلاب ناقة .
قال : ثم بكى ، ثم قال : يا أم الدرداء ، اعملي لمثل مصرعي هذا ، 
يا أم الدرداء اعملي لمثل ساعتي هذه .
ثم دعا ابنه بلالا فقال : ويحك يا بلال اعمل لساعة الموت ،
اعمل لمثل مصرع أبيك ، واذكر به صرعتك وساعتك فكأن قد ..
ثم قبض
 معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه
 أن معاذ بن جبل لما حضره الموت قال : انظروا أصبحنا ؟
قال : فقيل : لم نصبح .
حتى أتي فقيل له : قد أصبحت . 
قال : أعوذ بالله من ليلة صباحها إلى النار . 
مرحبا بالموت . مرحبا ، زائر مغب حبيب جاء على فاقة .
اللهم إنك تعلم أني كنت أخافك ، فأنا اليوم أرجوك .
إني لم أكن أحب الدنيا وطول البقاء فيها لكري الأنهار ، ولا لغرس الشجر ، ولكن لظمإ الهواجر ، ومكابدة الساعات ، ومزاحمة العلماء بالركب عند حلق الذكر
احذر سوء الخاتمة
حدثنا عبد الله قال : حدثني محمد بن العباس ، عن العباس بن طالب قال : قال الربيع بن برة : « رأيت بالأهواز رجلا يقال له وهو في الموت : يا فلان ، قل لا إله إلا الله .
قال : ده دوازده ، ده شازده ، ده جهارده 
قال : ورأيت بالشام رجلا يقال له وهو في الموت : قل لا إله إلا الله . 
فقال : اشرب واسقه
وقد قيل لرجل ها هنا بالمعرة : قل لا إله إلا الله ،
فقال : يا رب قائلة يوما وقد لغبت=== كيف الطريق إلى حمام منجاب »
أخبار المحتضرين  ابن أبي الدنيا
و ينظر القصص الأخيرة في التذكر للقرطبي فقد ذكر أسبابها

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

النظر في عواقب الأمور
 من عاين بعين بصيرته تناهي الأمور في بداياتها نال خيرها، ونجا من شرها،
ومن لم ير العواقب، غلب عليه الحس، فعاد عليه بالألم ما طلب منه السلامة، 
وبالنصب ما رجا منه الراحة.
وبيان هذا في المستقبل يتبين بذكر الماضي، وهو أنك لا تخلو أن تكون عصيت الله في عمرك، أو أطعته،
فأين لذة معصيتك؟!
وأين تعب طاعتك؟!
هيهات، رحل كل بما فيه،
فليت الذنوب إذا تَخَلَّتْ خَلَّتْ!
وأزيدك في هذا بيانًا:
مثل ساعة الموت، وانظر إلى مرارة الحسرات على التفريط، 
ولا أقول: كيف تغلب حلاوة اللذات؟!
لأن حلاوة اللذات استحالت حَنْظَلًا؛ 
فبقيت مرارة الأسى بلا مقاوم، 
أتراك ما علمت أن الأمر بعواقبه؟! 
فراقب العواقب تسلم، ولا تمل مع هوى الحس فتندم
من تفكر في عواقب الدنيا، أخذ الحذر،
ومن أيقن بطول الطريق، تأهب للسفر.
ما أعجب أمرك يا من يوقن بأمر ثم ينساه،
ويتحقق ضرر حال ثم يغشاه،
وتخشى الناس، والله أحق أن تخشاه!
تغلبك نفسك على ما تظن، 
ولا تغلبها على ما تستيقن!
أعجب العجائب: سرورك بغرورك، وسهوك في لهوك عما قد خُبِّئَ لك!
- تغتر بصحتك، وتنسى دنو السقم،
وتفرح بعافيتك غافلًا عن قرب الألم!
لقد أراك مصرع غيرك مصرعك،
وأبدى مضجع سواك قبل الممات مضجعك،
وقد شغلك نيل لذاتك عن ذكر خراب ذاتك.
كأنك لم تسمع بأخبار من مضى ... ولم تر في الباقين ما يصنع الدهر
فإن كنت لا تدري فتلك ديارهم ... محاها مجال الريح بعدهم والقبر
كم رأيت صاحب منزل ما نزل لحده حتى نزل! 
وكم شاهدت والي قصر وليه عدوه لما عزل!
فيا من كل لحظة إلى هذا يسري، وفعله فعل من لا يفهم ولا يدري!
وكيف تنام العين وهي قريرةٌ ... ولم تدر من أي المحلين تنزلُ؟صيد الخاطر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

البكاء
قال الله عز وجل:
 وَيَخِرُّونَ لِلْأَذْقَانِ يَبْكُونَ وَيَزِيدُهُمْ خُشُوعًا 
قال صلى الله عليه و سلم:
 ثَلَاثةٌ لَا تَرَى أَعْيُنُهُمُ النَّارَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ : عَيْنٌ بَكَتْ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ ، وَعَيْنٌ حَرَسَتْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ، وَعَيْنٌ غَضَّتْ عَنْ مَحَارِمِ اللَّهِ - عز وجل -
كان يزيدُ الرقاشي يقول: 
ويحك يا يزيدُ!
مَن يصومُ عنك! 
مَن يصلَي عنك!
ومن ذا يترضَى لك ربك من بعدك!
ثم يقول: يا معشر مَنِ الموت موعده، والقْبرُ بيتُه ألا تبكون!
قال: فكان يبكي حتى تسقطَ أشفارُ عينيه.
و كان في وجنتَي ابن عباس خطَّان من أثر الدموع.
قال جعفرٍ: كنتُ إذا أحسستُ من قلبي بقسوة أتيتُ محمدَ بن واسعٍ فنظرتُ إليه نظرةً؛ 
قال: وكنت إذا رأيت وجهَه حسبتُه وجهَ ثَكلَى.
وكان يقال: أخوك مَنْ وعَظَك برؤيته قبلَ أن يعظَك بكلامه.
تكلم الحسَن يوماً حتى أبكَى مَن حولَه فقال: عَجيج كعجيج النساء ولا عزم، وخدعةٌ كخدعة إخوة يوسف جاءوا أباهم عِشاءً يبكون.
فقد مالك بن دينار مصحفه في مجلسه؛ فنظر إليهم كلَهم يبكون؛ فقال كلُّكم يبكي فمن سرَق المصحف؟ 
قيل لغالب بن عبيد الله: إنا نخاف على عينك العمى من طول البكاء. 
فقال: هُوَ لها شفاعة.
قال بعض الشعراء في البكاء:
سأبكيك حتى تُنْفِدَ العينُ ماءَها ... ويَشفِيَ مني الدمعُ ما أتوجعً
وقال بعض الكتابِ في مثله:
إبك فمن أنفع ما في البكا ... أنّه للأحزان تسهيلُ
و قال آخر
فلئن بكيناه يَحِقُّ لنا ... ولئن تركنا ذاك للكِبر
فلمثله جرت العيونُ دَماً ... ولمثله جمَدتْ فلم تَجرِ
قيل لعُفَيْرةَ العابدة: ألا تسأمين من طول البكاء؛
فبكت ثم قالت: كيف يسأم ذو داء من شيء يرجو أن يكونَ له فيه من دائه شفاء!.
قال ابن أبي الحوَارِي: رأيت أبا سليمان الدارانيّ يبكي، فقلت له: ما يُبكيك؟
فقال: إنما أبكِي لذلك الغم الذي ليس فيه فرحٌ، وذلك الأمدِ الذي ليس له انقطاعٌ.
قال  ابن أبي الحوَاريّ قال: دخلت على أبي سليمان وهو يبكي، فقلت: ما يُبكيك.
قال: يا أحمد، إنه إذا جَن الليلُ وهدأت العيونُ وأنسَ كلُ خليلَ بخليله، 
فرَشَ أهلُ المحبة أقدَامهم، وجرت دموعُهم على خدودهم يُسمع لها وقعٌ على أقدامهم،
وقد أشرف الجليلُ عليهم فقال: بعيني مَنْ تلذَذَ بكلامي واستراح إليَّ،
فما هذا البكاء الذي أراه منكم!
هل أخبركم أحدٌ أن حبيباً بعذَبُ أحباءَه! 
أم كيف أبيتُ قوماً، وعند البيات أجدهم وقوفاً يتملقونني!
فبي حلفتُ أن أكشفَ لهم يومَ القيامة عن وجهي ينظرون إلي.
قال عمر بن ذَرٍّ لأبيه: يا أبتِ، ما لَكَ إذا تكلمت أبكيتَ الناس، وإذا تكلّمَ غيرُك يُبكهم؟
فقال: يا بني، ليست النائحة الثكلى مثل النائحة المسأجرَة.عيون الأخبار/ابن قتيبة الدينوري

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزيتم خيرا ، وكتب الله لك بكل حرف حسنات ، ذكرتنا تذكرة نافعة .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> جزيتم خيرا ، وكتب الله لك بكل حرف حسنات ، ذكرتنا تذكرة نافعة .


جزاك الله خيرا و كتب لك الأجر
من كلام الزهاد
: قال عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن معاوية لرجل: 
يا فلانُ، هل أنت على حالٍ أنت فيها مستعد للموت؟ 
قال: لا. 
قال: فهل أنت مُجمع على التحول إلى حال ترضى بها؟
قال: ما شَخَصتْ نفسي لذلك. 
قال: فهل بعد الموت دار فيها مُسْتعتَبٌ؟ 
قال: لا. 
قال: فهل تأمن الموت أن يأتيَك؟
قال: لا. 
قال: فهل رضيَ بمثل هذا الحال عاقل! 
قال أبو الدرداء: 
أضحكني ثلاثٌ وأبكاني ثلاث:
أضحكني مؤمل الدنيا والموتُ يطلبه، 
وغافلٌ وليس بمغفول عنه، 
وضاحكٌ ملءَ فيه ولا يدرِي أراض الله عنه أم ساخطٌ عليه.
وأبكاني فِراق الأحبة: محمدَ وحِزْبه،
وهَوْلُ المُطلَع،
والوقوفُ بين يدي الله يوم تبدو السرائر، ثم لاأدري إلى الجنة أو إلى النار.
كان عبد الله بن ثعلبة الحنفيّ يقول: تضحَكُ ولعل أكفانَك قد خرجتْ من القَصار.
وقال الفُضَيل: أصلُ الزهد الرضا عن الله
وقال: ألا تراه كيف يَزْوِيها عنه ويُمَرْمِرُها عليه بالعُرْي مرَةً وبالجُوع مرة وبالحاجة مرة، كما تصنع الوالدةُ الشفيقةُ بولدها: تسقيه مرّةً صَبِراً ومرة حُضَضاً، وإنما تريد بذلك ما هو خير له.
قال ابن عُيَينة : أربع ليس عليك في واحدةٍ منهنّ حسابٌ : 
سَدُ الجَوْعة، وبَرْدُ العَطْشة، وستر العورة، والاستكنان؛
ثم تلا: ( إنّ لَكَ ألَّا تَجُوعَ فِيِهَا وَلَا تَعْرَى وَأنك لاَ تَظْمَأ فِيهَا وَلَا تَضْحَى )
قال علي عليه السلام لرجل: كيف أنتم؟
قال: نرجو ونخاف؛
قال: من رجا شيئاً طلبه، ومن خاف من شيء هَرَب منه، ما أدري ما خوفُ رجل عَرَضت له شهوة فلم يَدَعْها لما يخاف! 
وما أدري ما رجاءُ رجل نزل به بلاءٌ فلم يصبر عليه لما يرجو.
عن مكحول قال: إن كان الفضلُ في الجماعة فإن السلامةَ في العزلة. 
وبلغ الفُضَيلَ هذا فقال: سمعتم كلاماً أحسن منه! 
قال ابن المبارك: رَكِبتُ مع محمد بن النَّضْر الحارثيّ السفينةَ فقلتُ: بأي شيء أستخرج منه الكلام؟
فقلت: ما تقول في الصوم في السفر؟
فقال: إنما هي المبادَرة، 
فجاءني والله بفتوى غير فتوى إبراهيم والشَعبي.
: قيل لأبي حازم: ما مالُك. فقال: الثقة بما في يد الله واليأسُ مما في أيدي الناس.
وقال أبو حازم: إنه ليس شيء من الدنيا إلا وقد كان له أهلٌ قبلكم،
فآثِرْ نفسك أيها المرء بالنصيحة على ولدك، 
واعلم أنك إنما تُخلف مالك في يد أحد رجلين:
عامل فيه بمعصية الله فتشقَى بما جمعتَ له، 
وعامل فيه بطاعة الله فتسعَدَ بما شَقِيتَ له؛
فارجُ لمن قدمتَ منهم رحمة اللّه، وثقْ لمن خَلفتَ منهم برزق الله.
وقال أبو حازم: إن كنت إنما تريد من الدنيا ما يَكفيك ففي أدناها ما يكفيك، 
وإن كنت لا ترضَى منها بما يكفيك فليس فيها شيء يُغنيك.
ونظر أبو حازم إلى الفاكهة في السوق فقال: موعدُك الجنة.
ومرّ بالجزارين فقال له رجل منهم: يا أبا حازم، هذا سمينٌ فاشتر منه؛
قال: ليس عندي ثمنه؛
قال: أنا أنظرُك؛ ففكر ساعة ثم قال: أنا أنظرُ نفسي.
قال الحسن : ابن آدم، إنما أنت عدَدٌ، فإذا مضى يوم فقد مضى بعضُك.
عيون الأخبار / ابن قتيبة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

آآخر خطبة لعمر ابن عبد العزيز
خطب عمر بن عبد العزيز آخر خطبة خطبها فقال فيها: 
إنكم لم تخلقوا عبثا ولن تتركوا سدى 
وإن لكم معادا ينزل الله فيه للفصل بين عباده
فقد خاب وخسر من خرج من رحمة الله التي وسعت كل شيء
وحرم جنة عرضها السموات والأرض
ألا ترون أنكم في أسلاب الهالكين 
وسيرثها بعدكم الباقون؟
كذلك حتى ترد إلى خير الوارثين 
وفي كل يوم تشيعون غاديا ورائحا إلى الله قد قضى نحبه 
وانقضى أجله فتودعونه وتدعونه في صدع من الأرض غير موسد ولا ممهد 
قد خلع الأسباب 
وفارق الأحباب
وسكن التراب
وواجه الحساب 
غنيا عما خلف
فقيرا إلى ما أسلف
فاتقوا الله عباد الله قبل نزول الموت وانقضاء مواقيته
وإني لأقول لكم هذه المقالة وما أعلم عند أحد من الذنوب أكثر مما أعلم عندي 
ولكن أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه
ثم رفع طرف ردائه وبكى حتى شهق ثم نزل فما عاد إلى المنبر بعدها حتى مات رحمة الله عليه.لطائف المعارف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اغتنام العمر

كل وقت يخيله العبد من طاعة مولاه فقد خسره
 وكل ساعة يغفل فيها عن ذكر الله تكون عليه يوم القيامة ترة
 فوا أسفاه على زمان ضاع في غير طاعته
 و واحسرتاه على قلب بات في غير خدمته.
من عمل طاعة من الطاعات وفرغ منها فعلامة قبولها أن يصلها بطاعة أخرى
 وعلامة ردها أن يعقب تلك الطاعة بمعصية 
ما أحسن الحسنة بعد السيئة تمحوها
 وأحسن منها الحسنة  بعد الحسنة تتلوها 
وما أقبح السيئة بعد الحسنة تمحقها وتعفوها! 
النكسة أصعب من المرض
 وربما أهلكت !
سلوا الله الثبات على الطاعات إلى الممات
 وتعوذوا به من تقلب القلوب
 ومن الحور بعد الكور 
و ما أوحش ذل المعصية بعد عز الطاعة 
و أوحش منه فقر الطمع بعد غنى القناعة
 ارحموا عزيز قوم بالمعاصي ذل
 وغني قوم بالذنوب افتقر.
**

يا شبان التوبة لاترجعوا إلى ارتضاع ثدي الهوى من بعد الفطام
 فالرضاع إنما يصلح للأطفال لا للرجال 
ولكن لا بد من الصبر على مرارة الفطام 
فإن صبرتم تعوضتم عن لذة الهوى بحلاوة الإيمان في القلوب
 من ترك شيئا لله لم يجد فقده عوضه الله خيرا منه:
 {إِنْ يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ خَيْراً يُؤْتِكُمْ خَيْراً مِمَّا أُخِذَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ} [الأنفال: 70] 
وفي الحديث: "النظر سهم مسموم من سهام إبليس من تركه من خوف الله أعطاه إيمانا يجد حلاوته في قلبه" خرجه الإمام أحمد
 وهذا الخطاب للشباب
 فأما الشيخ إذا عاود المعاصي بعد التوبة
 فهو أقبح وأقبح!!
 لأن الشباب يؤمل معاودة التوبة في آخر عمره 
وهو مخاطر!!
 فإن الموت قد يعاجله وقد يطرقه بغتة
 وأما الشيخ فقد شارف مركبه على ساحل بحر المنون
 فماذا يؤمل.؟؟!!
نعى لك ظل الشباب المشيب ... و نادتك باسم سواك الخطوب
فكن مستعدا لداعي الفناء ... فكل الذي هو آت قريب
ألسنا نرى شهوات النفو ... س تفنى وتبقى علينا الذنوب
يخاف على نفسه من يتوب ... فكيف يكون الذي لا يتوب

لطائف المعارف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الإتعاظ بزيارة القبور
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم
كنت نهيتكم عن زيارة القبور فزوروها
أيها الزائر للقبور
لا يغرنك سكوتها فكم من مغموم فيها 
يا غافل !
إنما أنت بين ناعم في نعمته يتذلل
او معذب في سكراته يتقلب.
ألا تعلم ما فعل التراب بالأحباب   مزق الأكفان وأكل اللحم 
و شدخ المقلتين ونزع الكفين من الساعدين والساعدين من العضدين
والعضدين من المنكبين والمنكبين من الصلب 
والقدمين من الساقين والساقين من الفخذين
والفخذين من الورك والورك من الصلب
فعليك بتقوى الله والعمل الصالح.
*
مر أبو  الدرداء بين القبور فقال:
يا تراب ما أسكن ظواهرك وفي داخلك الدواهي.
*
وعن ثابت البناني أنه دخل المقابر فبكى فقال: 
بليت أجسامهم وبقيت أخبارهم 
فالعهد قريب واللقاء بعيد
*
فقد الحسن ذات يوم فلما أمسى قال له أصحابه: أين كنت؟
قال: كنت اليوم عند إخوان لي إن نسبت ذكروني
وإن غبت عنهم لم يغتابوني 
فقال له أصحابه: نعم الإخوان والله هؤلاء يا أبا سعيد دلنا عليهم 
قال: هؤلاء أهل القبور.
*
أتى رجل قبرا محفورا فاطلع في اللحد فبكى واشتد بكاؤه 
قال: أنت والله بيتي حقا والله إن استطعت لأعمرنك.
*
وعن عطاء السلمي أنه كان إذا جن عليه الليل خرج فوقف على القبور ثم قال:
يا أهل القبور متم فواموتاه!!
ثم بكى ثم قال: يا أهل القبور عاينتم ما علمتم فوا عملاه ثم يبكي فلا يزال كذلك حتى يصبح.
*
قال ابن أبي الدنيا: وحدثنا إبراهيم بن سيار قال: قيل لبعض حكماء العرب: ما أبلغ العظات؟
قال: النظر إلى محلة الأموات
*
كانت امرأة بالمدينة  تزهو فدخلت يوما المقابر فرأت جمجمة فصرخت ثم رجعت منيبة فدخل عليها نساؤها فقلن: ما هذا؟ 
فقالت بكى قلبي لذكر الموت لما رأيت جماجم أموات القبور ثم قالت: 
اخرجن من عندي فلا تأتين منكن امرأة إلا امرأة ترغب في خدمة الله - عز وجل - ثم أقبلت على العبادة حتى ماتت.
أهوال القبور/ ابن رجب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال ابن الجوزي
كنت في بداية الصبوة قد ألهمت سلوك طريق الزهاد،
بإدامة الصوم والصلاة، وحببت إلي الخلوة، فكنت أجد قلبًا طيِّبًا، 
وكانت عين بصيرتي قوية الحدة، تتأسف على لحظة تمضي في غير طاعة،
وتبادر الوقت في اغتنام الطاعات،
ولي نوع أنس، وحلاوة مناجاة، 
فانتهى الأمر إلى أن صار بعض ولاة الأمور يستحسن كلامي، فأمالني إليه،
فمال الطبع، ففقدت تلك الحلاوة.
ثم استمالني آخر، فكنت أتقي مخالطته ومطاعمه لخوف الشبهات، وكانت حالتي قريبة، 
ثم جاء التأويل، فانبسطت فيما يباح، فعدم ما كنت أجد من استنارة وسكينة، 
وصارت المخالطة توجب ظلمة في القلب، إلى أن عدم النور كله،
فكان حنيني إلى ما ضاع مني يوجب انزعاج أهل المجلس،
فيتوبون ويصلحون، وأخرج مفلسًا فيما بيني وبين حالي!
وكثر ضجيجي من مرضي، وعجزت عن طلب نفسي، فلجأت إلى رب الصالحين، 
وتوسلت في صلاحي، فاجتذبني لطف مولاي بي إلى الخلوة على كراهة مني،
ورد قلبي على بعد نفور مني، وأراني عيب ما كنت أوثره، فأفقت من مرض غفلتي،
وقلت في مناجاة خلوتي:
"سيدي كيف أقدر على شكرك؟ 
وبأي لسان أنطق بمدحك، إذ لم تؤاخذني على غفلتي، ونبهتني من رقدتي، وأصلحت حالي على كره من طبعي؟!
فما أربحني فيما سلب مني إذا كانت ثمرته اللجأ إليك!
وما أوفر جمعي إذ ثمرته إقبالي على الخلوة بك!
وما أغناني إذ أفقرتني آهٍ على زمانٍ ضاع في غير خدمتك!
أَسَفًا لوقتٍ مضى في غير طاعتك.
قد كنت إذا انتبهت وقت الفجر لا يؤلمني نومي طول الليل، 
وإذا انسلخ عني النهار لا يوجعني ضياع ذلك اليوم، 
وما علمت أن عدم الإحساس لقوة المرض. 
فالآن قد هبت نسائم العافية، فأحسست بالألم، فاستدللت على الصحة،
فيا عظيم الإنعام! تَمِّمْ لي العافية.
آهٍ من سكر لم يعلم قدر عربدته إلا في وقت الإفاقة!
لقد فتقت ما يصعب رتقه، 
فوا أَسَفَا على بضاعة ضاعت، وعلى ملاح تعب في موج الشمال مصاعِدًا مدة، ثم غلبه النوم، فرد إلى مكانه الأول.
يا من يقرأ تحذيري من التخليط! فإني -وإن كنت خنت نفسي بالفعل- نصيح لإخواني بالقول:
احذروا -إخواني- من الترخص فيما لا يؤمن فساده؛
فإن الشيطان يزين المباح في أول مرتبة، ثم يجر إلى الجناح، فتلمحوا المآل، وافهموا الحال! 
وربما أراكم الغاية الصالحة، وكان في الطريق إليها نوع مخالفة!
فيكفي الاعتبار في تلك الحال بأبيكم: {هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لا يَبْلَى} [طه: 120]،
إنما تأمل آدم الغاية -وهي الخلد- ولكنه غلط في الطريق.
وهذا أعجب مصايد إبليس التي يصيد بها العلماء، يتأولون لعواقب المصالح، فيستعجلون ضرر المفاسد!!
مثاله: أن يقول للعالم: ادخل على هذا الظالم، فاشفع في مظلوم! فيستعجل الداخل رؤية المنكرات،
ويتزلزل دينه، وربما وقع في شرك صار به أظلم من ذلك الظالم.
فمن لم يثق بدينة، فليحذر من المصايد، فإنها خفية.
وَأَسْلَمُ ما للجبان العزلة، خصوصًا في زمان قد مات فيه المعروف، وعاش المنكر،
ولم يبق لأهل العلم وقع عند الولاة، فمن داخلهم، دخل معهم فيما لا يجوز، ولم يقدر على جذبهم مما هو فيه.
ثم من تأمل حال العلماء الذين يعملون لهم في الولايات، يراهم منسلخين من نفع العلم، قد صاروا كالشرط،
فليس إلا العزلة عن الخلق، والإعراض عن كل تأويل فاسد في المخالطة؛ 
ولأن أنفع نفسي وحدي خير لي من أن أنفع غيري وأتضرر.
فالحذر الحذر من خوادع التأويلات، وفواسد الفتاوى!
والصبر الصبر على ما توجبه العزلة!
فإنه إن انفردت بمولاك، فتح لك باب معرفته، فهان كل صعب، وطاب كل مر، وتيسر كل عسر، وحصلت كل مطلوب، والله الموفق بفضله،
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا به.صيد الخاطر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من المواعظ
كلام للحَسن
قال في كلام له:
أمتكُم آخرُ الأمم وأنتم آخرُ أمتكم،
وقد أسْرعَ بخياركم فماذا تنتظرون! المعاينة؟ 
فكأن قد. 
هيهات هيهات!
ذهبت الدنيا لحال بمالها، وبقيت الأعمالُ أطواقاً في أعناق بني آدم؛ 
فيا لها موعظةً لو وافقَتْ من القوب حياةً؛ 
إنه والله لا أمةَ بعد أمتكم، ولا نبي بعد نبيكم، ولا كتابَ بعد كتابكم،
أنتم تسُوقون الناسَ والساعةُ تسوقكم؛ 
وإنما يُنتظَر بأولكم أن يلحَقَ آخِركم.
مَنْ رأى محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد رآه غادياً رائحاً لم يضح لَبِنة على لَبِنة ولا قصبة على قصبة،
رُفِع له علمٌ فشمرَ إليه؛
فالوَحا الوَحا، والنجاءُ النجاء. 
علام تعرجون؟
أسرعَ بخياركم وأنتم كل يوم تَرذلون.
لقد صحبتُ أقواماً كانت صحبتهم قَرةَ العين وجَلَاءَ الصدور، 
وكانوا من حسناتهم أًن تُردً عليهم أشفقَ منكم من سيئاتكم أن تُعذًبوا عليها، 
وكانوا فيما أحل الله لهم من الدنيا أزهدَ منكم فيما حرم الله عليكم. 
إني أسمع حسيساً، ولا أرى أنيساً،
ذهب الناسُ، وبقِيتُ في النَسناس،
لو تكاشفتم ما تدافنتم؛ 
تَهَاديتُم الأطباقَ ولم تَهادَوُا النصائحَ. 
يابن آدم، إن دين اللّه ليس بالتحلي ولا بالتمني،
ولكنه ما وقَر في القلوب وصَدَقته الأعمالُ.
كلام لبعض الزهاد
لا تغترّنَ بطول السلامة مِع تضييع الشكر،
ولا تُعْمِلنَ نعمةَ الله في معصيته، فإن أقل ما يَجِبُ لمهدِيها ألا تجعلَها ذريعةَ إلى مخالفته.
واستَدْع شاردَ النّعم بالتوبةِ، واستدم الراهنَ بكرم الجِوَارِ، واستفتِح بابَ المزيد بحُسن التوكل.
أو ما عَلِمْتَ أن المستشعرَ لذُل الخطيئة المخرجَ نفسَه من كُلَف الطاعة نَطِفُ الثَّناءِ، زَمِرُ المروءةِ، قَصيُ المجلس، لا يشاور وهو ذو بَزلَاءَ، ولا يُصَدرُ وهو جميل الرُّوَاءِ،
غامضُ الشخص ضئيلُ الصوتِ نَزْرُ الكلام يتوقع الإسكاتَ عند كلّ كلمةٍ، وهو يَرى فضلَ مزيته وصريحَ لبهِ وحسنَ تَفضِيلِه، 
ولكن قَطعه سوء ما جنى على نفسه، ولو لم تَطلِعْ عليه عيونُ الخليقة لهجسَت العقولُ بإدهانه.
وكيف يمتنع سُقوط القدرِ وظَنَ المتفرس مَنْ عُريَ مِن حِلْية التقوى وسُلِبَ طبائعَ الهُدَى! 
ولو لم يَتَغَش ثوب سريرته وقبيحَ ما أجنَ من مخالفة ربه لقطعه العلمُ بقبيح ما قارفَ عن اقتدار ذَوِي الطهارة  في الكلام وإدلال أهل البراءة في النديّ.
عيون الاخبار/ ابن قتيبة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

موعظة قصيرة
يا من لا يقلع عن ارتكاب الحرام لا في شهر حلال ولا في شهر حرام؟!
يا من هو في الطاعات إلى وراء وفي المعاصي إلى قدام ؟!
يا من هو في كل يوم من عمره شر مما كان في قبله من الأيام؟!
متى تستفيق من هذا المنام؟!
متى تتوب من هذا الإجرام ؟!
يا من أنذره الشيب بالموت وهو مقيم على الآثام؟!
أما كفاك واعظ الشيب مع واعظ القرآن والإسلام؟!
الموت خير لك من الحياة على هذه الحال والسلام.
يا غاديا في غفلة ورائحا ... إلى متى تستحسن القبائحا
وكم إلى كم لا تخاف موقفا ... يستنطق الله به الجوارحا
واعجبا منك وأنت مبصر ... كيف تجنبت الطريق الواضحا
وكيف ترضى أن تكون خاسرا ... يوم يفوز من يكون رابحا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> يا غاديا في غفلة ورائحا ... إلى متى تستحسن القبائحا
> وكم إلى كم لا تخاف موقفا ... يستنطق الله به الجوارحا
> واعجبا منك وأنت مبصر ... كيف تجنبت الطريق الواضحا
> وكيف ترضى أن تكون خاسرا ... يوم يفوز من يكون رابحا


لو جعلتها (تَنكَّبْتَ) لكانت أجمل.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> لو جعلتها (تَنكَّبْتَ) لكانت أجمل.


جزاك الله خيرا على الفائدة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اتقوا الله عباد الله وأنتم في مهل، 
بادروا الأجل ولا يغرنكم الأمل، 
فكأني بالموت قد نزل، فشغلت المرء شواغله، وتولت عنه فواصله، وهيئت أكفانه، وبكاه جيرانه، 
وصار إلى التراب الخالي بجسده البالي،
فهو في التراب عفير، وإلى ما قدم فقير.
عباد الله الموت ليس منه فوت،
إن أقمتم أخذكم، وإن فررتم منه أدرككم،
الموت معقود بنواصيكم،
فالنجا النجا والوحا الوحا، 
فإن وراءكم طالباً حثيثاً وهو القبر،
ألا وإن القبر روضة من رياض الجنة أو حفرة من حفر النار،
ألا و إنه يتكلم في كل يوم ثلاث كلمات فيقول: 
" أنا بيت الظلمة، أنا بيت الوحشة، أنا بيت الديدان 
ألا وإن وراء ذلك اليوم يوماً أشد منه يوماً يشيب فيه الصغير، ويسكر فيه الكبير 
"يوم  تذهل كل مرضعة عما أرضعت وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد " .
ألا وإن وراء ذلك اليوم يوماً أشد منه فيه نار تتسعر
 حرها شديد وقعرها بعيد،
وحِلَِّيُها حديد، وماؤها صديد،
ليس لله فيها رحمة، 
ألا وإن وراء ذلك اليوم " جنة عرضها السموات والأرض أعدت للمتقين " 
أدخلنا الله وإياكم دار النعيم، وأجارنا وإياكم من العذاب الأليم.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

زد قلوبنا من وقع سياطك يا أبا عبد البر!

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> نفعله لأنه خير نستطعم لذته، غير منتظرين جزاءه إلا من الله، لأن من انتظر الجزاء من الناس وفي هذه الحياة، لابد أن يميل بخيره عن جهة إلى جهة


رحم الله الإمام ابن باديس ... جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> زد قلوبنا من وقع سياطك يا أبا عبد البر!


الأخ الحملاوي جزاك الله خيرا و كتب لك الأجر
--------------

إن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله وأوثق العرى كلمة التقى 
وخير الملة ملة إبراهيم وأحسن السنن سنة محمد وخير الهدى هدى الأنبياء وأشرف الحديث ذكر الله 
وخير القصص القرآن وخير الأمور عواقبها وشر الأمور محدثاتها 
وما قل وكفى خير مما كثر وألهى 
ونفس تنجيها خير من إمارة لا تحصيها 
وشر المعذرة حين يحضر الموت وشر الندامة ندامة يوم القيامة
وشر الضلالة الضلالة بعد الهدى
وخير الغنى غنى النفس 
وخير الزاد التقوى 
وخير ما ألقى في القلب اليقين والريب من الكفر 
وشر العمى عمى القلب
والخمر جماع الإثم والنساء حبائل الشيطان والشباب شعبة من الجنون والنوح من عمل الجاهلية 
ومن الناس من لا يأتي الجمعة إلا دبرا ولا يذكر الله إلا هجرا
وأعظم الخطايا الكذب ومن يعف يعف الله عنه ومن يكظم الغيظ يأجره الله ومن يغفر يغفر الله له
ومن يصبر على الرزية يعقبه الله 
وشر المكاسب كسب الربا وشر المآكل مال اليتيم 
وإنما يكفي أحدكم ما قنعت به نفسه وإنما يصير إلى أربعة أذرع والأمر إلى آخره وملاك العمل خواتمه وأشرف الموت قتل الشهداء
ومن يستكبر يضعه الله ومن يعص الله يطع الشيطان
ينبغي لحامل القرآن أن يعرف بليله إذا الناس نائمون وبنهاره إذا الناس مفطرون وبحزنه إذا الناس يفرحون وببكائه إذا الناس  يضحكون وبصمته إذا الناس يخوضون وبخشوعه إذا الناس يختالون 
وينبغي لحامل القرآن أن يكون باكيا محزونا حكيما حليما سكينا
ولا ينبغي لحامل القرآن ان يكون جافيا ولا غافلا ولا سخابا ولا صياحا ولا حديدامن كلام ابن مسعود/ الفوائد/ابن القيم

----------


## حنفى شعبان

آه لوجمعت فى ملف ورفعته رفع الله قدرك فى الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> آه لوجمعت فى ملف ورفعته رفع الله قدرك فى الدنيا والآخرة


جزاك الله خيرا 
لو أنك تقوم بهذا العمل و يكتب لك الله الأجر , نظرا لضيق الوقت

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أنبأ أسد بن موسى قال : نا مروان بن معاوية ، نا إسماعيل بن سميع ، عن أبي رزين ، عن ابن عباس ، 
في قوله تبارك وتعالى : فليضحكوا قليلا وليبكوا كثيرا 
قال : « الدنيا قليل ، فليضحكوا فيها ما شاءوا ، فإذا انقطعت وصاروا إلى الله تعالى ، استأنفوا في بكاء لا ينقطع عنهم أبدا »
====
نا محمد بن يوسف ، عن أنس بن أبي القاسم ، عن ابن كعب بن مالك ، عن أبيه ، رفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيما أحسب - 
في قوله تعالى : سواء علينا أجزعنا أم صبرنا ما لنا من محيص قال : يقول أهل النار : 
هلموا فلنصبر ، 
قال : فيصبروا خمسمائة عام ، 
فلما رأوا ذلك لا ينفعهم ،
قالوا : هلموا فلنجزع 
قال : فيبكون خمسمائة عام ، 
فلما رأوا ذلك لا ينفعهم قالوا : 
سواء علينا أجزعنا أم صبرنا ما لنا من محيص
=====
ثنا محمد بن يوسف ، عن سفيان ، عن عطاء بن السائب ، عن أبي الحسن ، عن ابن عباس ،
في قوله تبارك وتعالى : ونادوا يا مالك ليقض علينا ربك 
قال : « مكث عنهم ألف عام ، ثم قال : إنكم ماكثون »
====
ثنا إسرائيل ، عن أبي إسحاق ، عن النعمان بن بشير ، قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :
« إن أهون أهل النار عذابا يوم القيامة ، رجل في أخمص قدميه جمرتان ، يغلي منهما دماغه كما يغلي المرجل أو القمقم » .
====
ثنا حماد بن سلمة ، عن ثابت ، عن أبي عثمان النهدي ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : 
« إن أهون أهل النار عذابا يوم القيامة ، أبو طالب ، له نعلان من نار ، يغلي منهما دماغه »
/*/*/*/*/
كتاب الزهد/ أسد بن موسى

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

نا حماد بن سلمة ، عن حميد ، وثابت ، عن الحسن ، قال :
« يوقف ابن آدم يوم القيامة كأنه بذج (ولد الضأن) 
فيقول الله تعالى : ابن آدم أين ما خولتك ؟ 
فيقول : أي رب قد وفرته وثمرته ، وتركته أوفر ما كان »
====
نا أبو هلال ، نا قتادة ، عن أنس ، قال :
يوقف ابن آدم بين يدي الله عز وجل كأنه بذج 
قال : فيقول : ما صنعت فيما خولتك ومولتك ؟ 
فيقول : أي رب جمعته وثمرته ، فارجعني آتك به أوفر ما كان .
فيقول له : ما قدمت منه ؟ 
فيقول : أي رب جمعته ، وثمرته ، فارجعني آتك به أوفر ما كان .
قال : لا ، ولكن ما قدمت 
فيحاسب ، فإذا ليس له خير ، فيؤمر به إلى النار
====
نا حماد بن سلمة ، عن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة ، عن أبي صالح ، عن أبي هريرة ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
« يقول الله عز وجل يوم القيامة :
يا ابن آدم ألم أحملك على الخيل والإبل  وأزوجك النساء ، وجعلتك تربع وترأس ؟
فيقول : بلى .
فيقول الله تعالى : يا ابن آدم فأين شكر ذلك ؟ 
====
نا عثمان بن مقسم ، عن قتادة ، قال : حدثني أنس بن مالك ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
« يقال للكافر : لو كان لك ملء الأرض ذهبا ، أكنت تفتدي به ؟ 
قال فيقول : نعم .
فيقال : كذبت ، قد سئلت أهون من ذلك ، فلم تفعل ، لا إله إلا الله »
====
نا حماد بن سلمة ، عن ثابت البناني ، عن أنس ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
« يجاء برجل من أهل الجنة يوم القيامة ، فيقال له : كيف وجدت منزلك ؟ 
فيقول : خير منزل .
فيقول : سل وتمن . فيقول : ما أسأل وما أتمنى إلا أن تردني إلى الدنيا فأقتل في سبيلك عشر مرات . 
قال : ويجاء برجل من أهل النار ، فيقول : ابن آدم كيف وجدت منزلك ؟ 
فيقول : شر منزل .
فيقول : افتد به بملء الأرض ذهبا .
فيقول : نعم . 
فيقول : كذبت ، سئلت أيسر من ذلك »
=====
- نا حماد بن سلمة ، عن ثابت ، عن أنس بن مالك ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
« يؤتى بأنعم الناس كان في الدنيا يوم القيامة ، فيقول : اصبغوه صبغة في النار ، ثم يؤتى به ، فيقول :
يا ابن آدم هل أصبت نعيما قط ؟ هل رأيت قرة  عين قط ؟ هل رأيت سرورا قط ؟ 
فيقول : لا وعزتك ما رأيت خيرا قط ولا سرورا قط ، ولا قرة عين قط . 
قال : فيقول : ردوه . 
قال : ويؤتى بأشد الناس كان بلاء  في الدنيا ، وضرا وجهدا  ، فيقول : اصبغوه صبغة في الجنة .
قال : ثم يقول : يا ابن آدم هل رأيت بؤسا قط أو شيئا تكرهه ؟ 
قال : لا وعزتك ما رأيت شيئا أكرهه قط »
***
كتاب الزهد/ أسد بن موسى

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

جزاك الله خيرا 
والله انتفعت من هذا الموضوع انتفاعا كثيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ما أحوجني إلى سياطٍ تلهب بها قلبي القاسي الذي علاه الران ... والله المستعان 

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> ما أحوجني إلى سياطٍ تلهب بها قلبي القاسي الذي علاه الران ... والله المستعان 
> جزاك الله خيراً





> جزاك الله خيرا 
> والله انتفعت من هذا الموضوع انتفاعا كثيرا


جزاكما الله خيرا و كتب لكما الأأجر
****
عباد الله
إن الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يخلق خلقه عبثا ولم يتركهم سدى 
بل خلقهم لأمر عظيم وخطب جسيم 
عرض على السموات والأرض والجبال فأبين وأشفقن منه إشفاقا ووجلا وقلن ربنا إن أمرتنا فسمعا وطاعة وإن خيرتنا فعافيتك نريد لا نبغي بها بدلا 
وحمله الإنسان على ضعفه وعجزه عن حمله وباء به على ظلمه وجهله
فألقى اكثر الناس الحمل عن ظهورهم لشدة مؤنته عليهم وثقله
فصحبوا الدنيا صحبة الأنعام السائمة لا ينظرون في معرفة موجدهم وحقه عليهم 
ولا في المراد من إيجادهم وإخراجهم إلى هذه الدار التي هي طريق ومعبر إلى دار القرار 
ولا يتفكرون في قلة مقامهم في الدنيا الفانية وسرعة رحيلهم إلى الآخرة الباقية فقد ملكهم باعث الحس وغاب عنهم داعي العقل وشملتهم الغفلة وغرتهم الأماني الباطلة والخدع الكاذبة فخدعهم  طول الأمل
وران على قلوبهم سوء العمل
فهممهم في لذات الدنيا وشهوات النفوس كيف حصلت حصّولها ومن أي وجه لاحت أخذوها
إذا بدا لهم حظ من الدنيا بآخرتهم طاروا إليه زرافات ووحدانا 
وإذا عرض لهم عاجل من الدنيا لم يؤثروا عليه ثوابا من الله ولا رضوانا
( يعلمون ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا وهم عن الآخرة هم غافلون)
(نسوا الله فأنساهم أنفسهم أولئك هم الفاسقون)
والعجب وكل العجب من غفلة من لحظاته معدودة عليه!!؟؟
وكل نفس من أنفاسه لا قيمة له و إذا ذهب لم يرجع إليه!!؟؟
فمطايا الليل والنهار تسرع به ولا يتفكر إلى أين يحمل 
ويسار به أعظم من سير البريد ولا يدري إلى أي الدارين ينقل
فإذا نزل به الموت أشتد قلقه لخراب ذاته وذهاب لذاته لا لما سبق من جناياته وسلف من تفريطه حيث لم يقدم لحياته
فإذا خطرت له خطرة عارضة لما خلق له دفعها باعتماده على العفو وقال قد أنبئنا أنه هو الغفور الرحيم وكأنه لم ينبأ أن عذابه هو العذاب الأليم
حادي الأرواح

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

لما علم الموفقون ما خلقوا له وما أريد بإيجادهم رفعوا رؤسهم فإذا علم الجنة قد رفع لهم فشمروا إليه 
وإذا صراطها المستقيم قد وضح لهم فاستقاموا عليه 
ورأوا من اعظم الغبن بيع ما لا عين رأت ولا إذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر في أبد لا يزول ولا ينفذ بصبابة عيش
إنما هو كأضغاث أحلام أو كطيف زار في المنام مشوب بالنغص ممزوج بالغصص
إن أضحك قليلا أبكى كثيرا
وإن سر يوما احزن شهورا
آلامه تزيد على لذاته وأحزانه أضعاف مسراته
أوله مخاوف وآخره متالف 
فيا عجبا من سفيه في صورة حليم!!؟؟
ومعتوه في مسلاخ عاقل !!؟؟
آثر الحظ الفاني الخسيس على الحظ الباقي النفيس 
وباع جنة عرضها السموات والأرض بسجن ضيق بين أرباب العاهات والبليات
ومساكن طيبة في جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار بأعطان ضيقة آخرها الخراب والبوار 
وأبكارا أعرابا أترابا كأنهن الياقوت والمرجان بقذرات دنسات سيآت الأخلاق مسافحات أو متخذات أخذان
وحورا مقصورات في الخيام بخبيثات مسيبات بين الأنام 
وأنهارا من خمر لذة للشاربين بشراب نجس مذهب للعقل مفسد للدنيا والدين 
ولذة النظر إلى وجه العزيز الرحيم بالتمتع برؤية الوجه القبيح الذميم
وسماع الخطاب من الرحمن بسماع المعازف والغناء والألحان 
والجلوس على منابر اللؤلؤ   والياقوت والزبرجد يوم المزيد بالجلوس في مجالس الفسوق مع كل شيطان مريد
ونداء المنادي يا أهل الجنة إن لكم أن تنعموا فلا تيأسوا وتحيوا فلا تموتوا وتقيموا فلا تظعنوا وتشبوا فلا تهرموا بغناء المغنين 
وقف الهوى بي حيث أنت فليس لي ... متأخر عنه ولا متقدم 
أجد الملامة في هواك لذيذة ... حبا لذكرك فليلمني اللوم 
وإنما يظهر الغبن الفاحش في هذا البيع يوم القيامة
وإنما يتبين سفه بائعه يوم الحسرة والندامة
إذا حشر المتقون إلى الرحمن وفدا وسيق المجرمون إلى جهنم وردا
ونادى المنادي على رؤس الأشهاد ليعلمن أهل الموقف من أولي بالكرم من بين العباد
فلو توهم المتخلف عن هذه الرفقة ما اعد الله لهم من الإكرام
وادخر لهم من الفضل والإنعام
وما أخفى لهم من قرة أعين لم يقع على مثلها بصر ولا سمعته أذن ولا خطر على قلب بشر
لعلم أي بضاعة أضاع وانه لا خير له في حياته وهو معدود من سقط المتاع
وعلم أن القوم قد توسطوا ملكا كبيرا لا تعترية الآفات
ولا يلحقه الزوال
وفازوا بالنعيم المقيم في جوار الكبير المتعال
فهم في روضات الجنة يتقلبون وعلى أسرتها تحت الحجال يجلسون 
وعلى الفرش التي بطائنها من إستبرق يتكئون وبالحور العين يتنعمون 
وبأنواع الثمار يتفكهون
يَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمْ وِلْدَانٌ مُخَلَّدُونَ (17) بِأَكْوَابٍ وَأَبَارِيقَ وَكَأْسٍ مِنْ مَعِينٍ (18) لَا يُصَدَّعُونَ عَنْهَا وَلَا يُنْزِفُونَ (19) وَفَاكِهَةٍ مِمَّا يَتَخَيَّرُونَ (20) وَلَحْمِ طَيْرٍ مِمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ (21) وَحُورٌ عِينٌ (22) كَأَمْثَالِ اللُّؤْلُؤِ الْمَكْنُونِ (23) جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (24)
يُطَافُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِصِحَافٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَأَكْوَابٍ وَفِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِيهِ الْأَنْفُسُ وَتَلَذُّ الْأَعْيُنُ وَأَنْتُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (71)
تالله لقد نودي عليها في سوق الكساد
فما قلب ولا أستام  إلا أفراد من العباد
فواعجبا لها كيف نام طالبها !!
وكيف لم يسمح بمهرها خاطبها 
وكيف طاب العيش في هذه الدار بعد سماع أخبارها 
وكيف قر للمشتاق القرار دون معانقة ابكارها
وكيف قرت دونها أعين المشتاقين
وكيف صبرت عنها أنفس الموقنين 
وكيف صدفت عنها قلوب أكثر العالمين وبأي شيء تعوضت عنها نفوس المعرضين 
حادي الأرواح

----------


## بشر الحافي

اخي الحبيب بــــارك اللــه فيك 
ورزقك قلباً خاشعاً وجوارحاً طائعة لربها 
احسّن الله اليك ووفقك في الدنيا والآخره

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

رأيت الناس يوم العيد،
 فشبهت الحال بالقيامة: 
فإنهم لما انتبهوا من نومهم، خرجوا إلى عيدهم كخروج الموتى من قبورهم إلى حشرهم.
 فمنهم من زينته الغاية، ومركبة النهاية
 ومنهم المتوسط
 ومنهم المرذول
 وعلى هذا أحوال الناس يوم القيامة
 قال تعالى: { يَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ الْمُتَّقِينَ إِلَى الرَّحْمَنِ وَفْدًا } ، أي: ركبانًا
 { وَنَسُوقُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ وِرْدًا } [مريم]، أي: عطاشًا
 وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "يحشرون ركبانًا ومشاة وعلى وجوههم" 
 ومن الناس من يداس في زحمة العيد, وكذلك الظلمة، يطؤهم الناس بأقدامهم في القيامة.
 ومن الناس يوم العيد الغني المتصدق، كذلك يوم القيامة أهل المعروف في الدنيا هم أهل المعروف في الآخرة.
 ومنهم الفقير السائل، الذي يطلب أن يعطى، كذلك يوم الجزاء: "أعددت شفاعتي لأهل الكبائر"
 ومنهم من لا يعطف عليه: { فَمَا لَنَا مِنْ شَافِعِينَ، وَلا صَدِيقٍ حَمِيمٍ } [الشعراء].
 والأعلام منشورة في العيد، كذلك أعلام المتقين في القيامة
 والبوق يضرب، كذلك يخبر بحال العبد، فيقال: يا أهل الموقف! إن فلانًا قد سعد سعادة لا شقاوة بعدها، وإن فلانًا قد شقي شقاوة لا سعادة بعدها.
ثم يرجعون من العيد بالخواص إلى باب الحجرة يخبرون بامتثال الأوامر: { أُولَئِكَ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ } [الواقعة: 11]
 فيخرج التوقيع إليهم: { وَكَانَ سَعْيُكُمْ مَشْكُورًا } [الإنسان: 22].
 ومن هو دونهم يختلف حاله
 فمنهم من يرجع إلى بيت عامر { بِمَا أَسْلَفْتُمْ فِي الْأَيَّامِ الْخَالِيَةِ } [الحاقة: 24]
 ومنهم متوسط،
 ومنهم من يعود إلى بيت فقر.
 فاعتبروا يا أولي الألباب.

صيد الخاطر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا قوم! 
قد علمتم أن الأعمال بالنيات، وقد فهمتم قوله تعالى: {أَلا لِلَّهِ الدِّينُ الْخَالِص} [الزمر: 3]
وقد سمعتم عن السلف أنهم كانوا لا يعملون، ولا يقولون حتى تتقدم النية وتصح.
أيذهب زمانكم يا فقهاء في الجدل والصياح
وترتفع أصواتكم عند اجتماع العوام تقصدون المغالبة؟!
أوما سمعتم: "من طلب العلم ليباهي به العلماء، أو ليماري به السفهاء، أو ليصرف به وجوه الناس إليه؛ لم يرح رائحة الجنة" 
ثم يقدم أحدكم على الفتوى، وليس من أهلها، وقد كان السلف يتدافعونها.
ويا معشر المتزهدين!
إنه يعلم السر وأخفى! 
أتظهرون الفقر في لباسكم، وأنتم تستوفون شهوات النفوس
وتظهرون التخاشع والبكاء في الجلوات دون الخلوات؟!
كان ابن سيرين يضحك ويقهقه، فإذا خلا؛ بكى أكثر الليل، 
وقال سفيان لصاحبه: ما أوقحك! تصلي والناس يرونك؟!
آهٍ للمرائي من يوم: {وَحُصِّلَ مَا فِي الصُّدُور} [العاديات: 10]، وهي النيات! 
فأفيقوا من سكركم،
وتوبوا من زللكم،
واستقيموا على الجادة: {أَنْ تَقُولَ نَفْسٌ يَا حَسْرَتَا عَلَى مَا فَرَّطْتُ فِي جَنْبِ اللَّهِ} [الزمر: 56].
صيد الخاطر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أيها الناس 
قد آن للنائم أن يستيقظ من نومه 
و حان للغافل أن يتنبه من غفلته قبل هجوم الموت بمرارة كأسه 
و قبل سكون حركاته ، و خمود أنفاسه ، و رحلته إلى قبره ، و مقامه بين أرماسه .
فمثل نفسك يا مغرور و قد حلت بك السكرات 
و نزل بك الأنين و الغمرات
فمن قائل يقول : إن فلاناً قد أوصى و ماله قد احصى 
و من قائل يقول : إن فلاناً ثقل لسانه ، فلا يعرف  جيرانه ، و لا يكلم إخوانه 
فكأني أنظر إليك تسمع الخطاب ، و لا تقدر على رد الجواب 
ثم تبكي ابنتك و هي كالأسيرة ، و تتضرع و تقول :
حبيبي أبي من ليُتْمي من بعدك ؟ 
و من لحاجتي ؟ 
و أنت و الله تسمع الكلام و لا تقدر على رد الجواب و أنشدوا :
و أقبلت الصغرى تمرغ خدها ===على وجنتي حيناً و حيناً على صدري
و تخمش خديها و تبكي بحرقة=== تنادي : أبي إني غلبت على الصبر
حبيبي أبي من لليتامى تركتهم=== كأفراخ زغب في بعيد من الوكر ؟
فخيل لنفسك يا ابن آدم إذا أخذت من فراشك ، إلى لوح مغتسلك
فغسلك الغاسل 
و ألبست الأكفان 
و أوحش منك الأهل و الجيران
و بكت عليك الأصحاب و الإخوان 
و قال الغاسل أين زوجة فلان ؟
و أين اليتامى ترككم أبوكم فما ترونه بعد هذا اليوم أبداً ؟ 
و أنشدوا :
ألا أيها المغرور ما لك تلعب== تؤمل آمالاً و موتك أقرب
و تعلم أن الحرص بحر مبعد=== سفينته الدنيا فإياك تعطب
و تعلم أن الموت ينقض مسرعاً ==عليك يقينا طعمه ليس يعذب
كأنك توصي و اليتامى تراهم ==و أمهم الثكلى تنوح و تندب
تغص بحزن ثم تلطم وجهها=== يراها رجال بعد ما هي تحجب
و أقبل بالأكفان نحوك قاصد=== و حثى عليك الترب و العين تسكب
التذكرة / القرطبي/ بتصرف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اعلم  أيها المغرور
أن الموت هو الخطب الأفظع ، و الأمر الأشنع 
و الكأس التي طعمها أكره و أبشع 
و أنه الحارث الأهذم للذات و الأقطع للراحات ، و الأجلب للكريهات 
فإن أمراً يقطع أوصالك ، و يفرق أعضاءك ، و يهدم أركانك ، لهو الأمر العظيم ، و الخطب الجسيم ، و إن يومه لهو اليوم العظيم .
و يحكى أن الرشيد لما اشتد مرضه أحضر طبيباً طوسياً فارسياً ,و أمر أن يعرض عليه ماؤه -أي بوله -مع مياه كثيرة لمرضى و أصحاء ، فجعل يستعرض القوارير حتى رأى قارورة الرشيد فقال : قولوا : لصاحب هذا الماء يوصي . فإنه قد انحلت قواه ، و تداعت بنيته ، و لما استعرض باقي المياه أقيم فذهب ، فيئس الرشيد من نفسه و أنشد :
إن الطيب بطبه و دوائه ===لا يستطيع دفاع نحب قد أتى
ما للطبيب يموت بالداء الذي ===قد كان أبرأ مثله فيما مضى
مات المداوي ، و المداوى ، و الذي=== جلب الدواء أو باعه ، و من اشترى 
و بلغه أن الناس أرجفوا بموته . فاستدعى حماراً و أمر أن يحمل عليه فاسترحت فخذاه . فقال : أنزلوني صدق المرجفون 
و دعا بأكفان فتخير منها ما أعجبه و أمر فشق له قبر أمام فراشه ثم اطلع فيه فقال :
(ما أغنى عني مالية هلك عني سلطانية ).
فمات من ليلته 
فما ظنك ـ رحمك الله ـ بنازل ينزل بك فيذهب رونقك و بهاك و يغير منظرك و رؤياك 
و يمحو صورتك و جمالك ، و يمنع من اجتماعك و اتصالك 
و يردك بعد النعمة و النضرة ، و السطوة و القدرة ، و النخوة و العزة ، إلى حالة يبارد فيها أحب الناس إليك ، و أرحمهم بك ، و أعطفهم عليك ، فيقذفك في حفرة من الأرض 
قريبة أنحاؤها مظلمة أرجاؤها ، محكم عليك حجرها و صيدانها 
فتحكم فيك هوامها و ديدانها 
ثم بعد ذلك تمكن منك الإعدام و تختلط بالرغام ، و تصير تراباً توطأ بالأقدام 
و ربما ضرب منك الإناء فخار ، أو أحكم بك بناء جدار ، أو طلي بك حش ماء ، أو موقد نار .
كما روي عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه أنه أتي بإناء ماء ليشرب منه فأخذه بيده و نظر إليه و قال :
الله أعلم كم فيك من عين كحيل ، و خذ أسيل .التذكرة / القرطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

عباد الله 
اعلموا  أَنَّ الذُّنُوبَ وَالْمَعَاصِيَ تَضُرُّ ، وَلَا بُدَّ 
و أَنَّ ضَرَرَهَا فِي الْقَلْبِ كَضَرَرِ السُّمُومِ فِي الْأَبْدَانِ عَلَى اخْتِلَافِ دَرَجَاتِهَا فِي الضَّرَرِ
وَهَلْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ شَرٌّ وَدَاءٌ إِلَّا سَبَبُهُ الذُّنُوبُ وَالْمَعَاصِي
فَمَا الَّذِي أَخْرَجَ الْأَبَوَيْنِ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ ، دَارِ اللَّذَّةِ وَالنَّعِيمِ وَالْبَهْجَةِ وَالسُّرُورِ إِلَى دَارِ الْآلَامِ وَالْأَحْزَانِ وَالْمَصَائِبِ ؟
وَمَا الَّذِي أَخْرَجَ إِبْلِيسَ مِنْ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاءِ وَطَرَدَهُ وَلَعَنَهُ ، وَمَسَخَ ظَاهِرَهُ وَبَاطِنَهُ فَجَعَلَ صُورَتَهُ أَقْبَحَ صُورَةٍ وَأَشْنَعَهَا ، وَبَاطِنَهُ أَقْبَحَ مِنْ صُورَتِهِ وَأَشْنَعَ 
وَبُدِّلَ بِالْقُرْبِ بُعْدًا ، وَبِالرَّحْمَةِ لَعْنَةً ، وَبِالْجَمَالِ قُبْحًا ، وَبِالْجَنَّةِ نَارًا تَلَظَّى ، وَبِالْإِيمَانِ كُفْرًا ، وَبِمُوَالَاةِ الْوَلِيِّ الْحَمِيدِ أَعْظَمَ عَدَاوَةٍ وَمُشَاقَّةٍ 
وَبزَجَلِ التَّسْبِيحِ وَالتَّقْدِيسِ وَالتَّهْلِيلِ زَجَلَ الْكُفْرِ وَالشِّرْكِ وَالْكَذِبِ وَالزُّورِ وَالْفُحْشِ
وَبِلِبَاسِ الْإِيمَانِ لِبَاسَ الْكُفْرِ وَالْفُسُوقِ وَالْعِصْيَانِ
فَهَانَ عَلَى اللَّهِ غَايَةَ الْهَوَانِ ، وَسَقَطَ مِنْ عَيْنِهِ غَايَةَ السُّقُوطِ ، وَحَلَّ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ تَعَالَى فَأَهْوَاهُ ، وَمَقَتَهُ أَكْبَرَ الْمَقْتِ فَأَرْدَاهُ 
فَصَارَ قَوَّادًا لِكُلِّ فَاسِقٍ وَمُجْرِمٍ ، رَضِيَ لِنَفْسِهِ بِالْقِيَادَةِ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الْعِبَادَةِ وَالسِّيَادَةِ 
فَعِيَاذًا بِكَ اللَّهُمَّ مِنْ مُخَالَفَةِ أَمْرِكَ وَارْتِكَابِ نَهْيِكَ .
وَمَا الَّذِي أَغْرَقَ أَهْلَ الْأَرْضِ كُلَّهُمْ حَتَّى عَلَا الْمَاءُ فَوْقَ رَأْسِ الْجِبَالِ ؟
وَمَا الَّذِي سَلَّطَ الرِّيحَ الْعَقِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِ عَادٍ حَتَّى أَلْقَتْهُمْ مَوْتَى عَلَى وَجْهِ الْأَرْضِ كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٌ ، وَدَمَّرَتْ مَا مَرَّت عَلَيْهِ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَحُرُوثِهِمْ وَزُرُوعِهِمْ وَدَوَابِّهِمْ ، حَتَّى صَارُوا عِبْرَةً لِلْأُمَمِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ؟
وَمَا الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ عَلَى قَوْمِ ثَمُودَ الصَّيْحَةَ حَتَّى قَطَعَتْ قُلُوبَهُمْ فِي أَجْوَافِهِمْ وَمَاتُوا عَنْ آخِرِهِمْ ؟
وَمَا الَّذِي رَفَعَ قُرَى اللُّوطِيَّةِ حَتَّى سَمِعَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ نَبِيحَ كِلَابِهِمْ ، ثُمَّ قَلَبَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ ، فَجَعَلَ عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا ، فَأَهْلَكَهُمْ جَمِيعًا ، ثُمَّ أَتْبَعَهُمْ حِجَارَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَمْطَرَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ ، فَجَمَعَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ الْعُقُوبَةِ مَا لَمْ يَجْمَعْهُ عَلَى أُمَّةٍ غَيْرِهِمْ ، وَلِإِخْوَانِهِ  مْ أَمْثَالُهَا ، وَمَا هِيَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ بِبَعِيدٍ ؟
وَمَا الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ عَلَى قَوْمِ شُعَيْبٍ سَحَابَ الْعَذَابِ كَالظُّلَلِ ، فَلَمَّا صَارَ فَوْقَ رُءُوسِهِمْ أَمْطَرَ عَلَيْهِمْ نَارًا تَلَظَّى ؟
وَمَا الَّذِي أَغْرَقَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَقَوْمَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ ، ثُمَّ نَقَلَتْ أَرْوَاحَهُمْ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ ، فَالْأَجْسَادُ لِلْغَرَقِ ، وَالْأَرْوَاحُ لِلْحَرْقِ ؟
وَمَا الَّذِي خَسَفَ بِقَارُونَ وَدَارِهِ وَمَالِهِ وَأَهْلِهِ ؟
وَمَا الَّذِي أَهْلَكَ الْقُرُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِ نُوحٍ بِأَنْوَاعِ الْعُقُوبَاتِ ، وَدَمَّرَهَا تَدْمِيرًا ؟
وَمَا الَّذِي أَهْلَكَ قَوْمَ صَاحِبِ يس بِالصَّيْحَةِ حَتَّى خَمَدُوا عَنْ آخِرِهِمْ ؟
وَمَا الَّذِي بَعَثَ عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَوْمًا أُولِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ فَجَاسُوا خِلَالَ الدِّيَارِ ، وَقَتَلُوا الرِّجَالَ ، وَسَبُوا الذُّرِّيَّةَ وَالنِّسَاءَ ، وَأَحْرَقُوا الدِّيَارَ ، وَنَهَبُوا الْأَمْوَالَ ، ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ مَرَّةً ثَانِيَةً فَأَهْلَكُوا مَا قَدَرُوا عَلَيْهِ وَتَبَّرُوا مَا عَلَوْا تَتْبِيرًا ؟
وَمَا الَّذِي سَلَّطَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَنْوَاعَ الْعُقُوبَاتِ ، مَرَّةً بِالْقَتْلِ وَالسَّبْيِ وَخَرَابِ الْبِلَادِ ، وَمَرَّةً بِجَوْرِ الْمُلُوكِ ، وَمَرَّةً بِمَسْخِهِمْ قِرَدَةً وَخَنَازِيرَ ، وَآخِرُ ذَلِكَ أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى : لَيَبْعَثَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ يَسُومُهُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ
[ سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ : 167 ] .
قَالَ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ حَدَّثَنَا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ حَدَّثَنَا صَفْوَانُ بْنُ عُمَرَ وَحَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ :
لَمَّا فُتِحَتْ قُبْرُصُ فُرِّقَ بَيْنَ أَهْلِهَا ، فَبَكَى بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ ، فَرَأَيْتُ أَبَا الدَّرْدَاءِ جَالِسًا وَحْدَهُ يَبْكِي ، فَقُلْتُ : يَا أَبَا الدَّرْدَاءِ مَا يُبْكِيكَ فِي يَوْمٍ أَعَزَّ اللَّهُ فِيهِ الْإِسْلَامَ وَأَهْلَهُ 
فَقَالَ : وَيْحَكَ يَا جُبَيْرُ ، مَا أَهْوَنُ الْخَلْقِ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ إِذَا أَضَاعُوا أَمْرَهُ ، بَيْنَمَا هِيَ أُمَّةٌ قَاهِرَةٌ ظَاهِرَةٌ لَهُمُ الْمُلْكُ ، تَرَكُوا أَمْرَ اللَّهِ فَصَارُوا إِلَى مَا تَرَى .
الداء و الدواء/ ابن القيم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا مغرورا بالأماني !!
أين الذي جمعته من الأموال ، و أعددته للشدائد و الأهوال ؟!
لقد أصبحت كفك منه عند الموت خالية صفراً ، و بدلت من بعد غناك و عزك ذلاً و فقراً 
فكيف أصبحت يا رهين أوزاره و يا من سلب من أهله و دياره ؟
ما كان أخفى عليك سبيل الرشاد ، و أقل اهتمامك لحمل الزاد ، إلى سفرك البعيد ، و موقفك الصعب الشديد 
أو ما علمت يا مغرور : أن لا بد من الارتحال ، إلى يوم شديد الأهوال ، و ليس ينفعك ثم قيل و لا قال 
بل يعد عليك بين يدي الملك الديان ، ما بطشت اليدان ، و مشت القدمان و نطق به اللسان ، و عملت الجوارح و الأركان 
فإن رحمك فإلى الجنان ، و إن كانت الأخرى فإلى النيران
يا غافلاً عن هذه الأحوال .
إلى كم هذه الغفلة و التوان ، أتحسب أن الأمر صغير . و تزعم أن الخطب يسير ؟ 
و تظن أن سينفعك حالك ، إذا آن ارتحالك ، أو ينقذك مالك ، حين توبقك أعمالك ، أو يغني عنك ندمك ، إذا زلت بك قدمك ، أو يعطف عليك معشرك ، حين يضمك محشرك 
كلا و الله ساء ما تتوهم و لا بد لك أن ستعلم .
لا بالكفاف تقنع ، و لا من الحرام تشبع ، ولا للعظاة تستمع ، و لا بالوعيد ترتدع
دأبك أن تنقلب مع الأهواء ، و تخبط خبط العشواء 
يعجبك التكاثر بما لديك ، و لا تذكر ما بين يديك 
يا نائماً في غفلة و في خبطة يقظان ، إلى كم هذه الغفلة و التوان 
أتزعم أن ستترك سدى ، و أن لا تحاسب غداً ، أم تحسب أن الموت يقبل الرشا ، أم تميز بين الأسد و الرشا 
كلا و الله لن يدفع عنك الموت مال ولا بنون 
و لا ينفع أهل القبور إلا العمل المبرور
فطوبى لمن سمع و وعى ، و حقق ما ادعى ، و نهى النفس عن الهوى ، و علم أن الفائز من ارعوى ، و أن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى  و أن سعيه سوف يرى 
فانتبه من هذه الرقدة ، و اجعل العمل الصالح لك عدة 
و لا تتمن منازل الأبرار ، و أنت مقيم على الأوزار ,عامل بعمل الفجار
، بل أكثر من الأعمال الصالحات ، و راقب الله في الخلوات . رب الأرض و السموات 
ولا يغرنك الأمل ، فتزهد عن العمل
أو ماسمعت الرسول حيث يقول ، لما جلس على القبور : يا إخواني ، لمثل هذا فأعدوا ، أو ما سمعت الذي خلقك فسواك ، يقول :
( وتزودوا ، فإن خير الزاد التقوى )
و أنشدوا :
تزود من معاشك للمعاد ==و قم لله و اعمل خير زاد
و لا تجمع من الدنيا كثيراً ==فإن المال يجمع للنفاد
أترضى أن تكون رفيق قوم ==لهم زاد وأنت بغير زاد ؟
و قال آخر :
إذا أنت لم ترحل بزاد من التقى ==و لاقيت بعد الموت من قد تزودا
ندمت على أن لا تكون كمثله ==و أنك لم ترصد كما كان أرصدا
و قال آخر :
الموت بحر طافح موجه ==تذهب فيه حيلة السابح
يانفس إني قائل فاسمعي== مقالة من مشفق ناصح
لا ينفع الإنسان في قبره ==غير التقى و العمل الصالح
و قال آخر :
أسلمني الأهل ببطن الثرى== و انصرفوا عني فيا وحشتا
و غادروني معدماً يائساً== ما بيدي اليوم إلا البكا
و كل ما كان كأن لم يكن ==و كل ما حذرته قد أتى
و ذاكم المجموع و المقتنى== قد صار في كفي مثل الهبا
و لم أجد لي مؤنساً ها هنا== غير فجور موبق أو نقا
فلو تراني و ترى حالتي ==بكيت لي يا صاح مما ترى
و قال آخر :
و لدتك إذ ولدتك أمك باكياً ==و القوم حولك يضحكون سروراً
فاعمل ليوم أن تكون إذا بكوا ==في يوم موتك ضاحكاً مسروراً
التذكرة / القرطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا ابن آدم
توهم نفسك إذا تطايرت الكتب و نصبت الموازين 
و قد نوديت باسمك على رؤوس الخلائق
أين فلان ابن فلان هلم إلى العرض على الله تعالى و قد وكلت الملائكة بأخذك فقربتك إلى الله لا يمنعها اشتباه الأسماء باسمك و اسم أبيك إذ عرفت أنك المراد بالدعاء إذ قرع النداء قلبك ،
فعلمت أنك المطلوب ، فارتعدت فرائصك ، و اضطربت جوارحك ، و تغير لونك ، و طار قلبك .
تحظى بك الصفوف إلى ربك للعرض عليه و الوقوف بين يديه ، و قد رفع الخلائق إليك أبصارهم و أنت في أيديهم 
و قد طار قلبك و اشتد رعبك لعلمك أين يراد بك .
فتوهم نفسك و أنت بين يدي ربك في يدك صحيفة مخبرة بعملك لا تغادر بلية كتمتها و لا مخبأة أسررتها  
و أنت تقرأ ما فيها بلسان كليل و قلب منكسر و الأهوال محدقة بك من بين يديك و من خلفك 
فكم من بلية قد كنت نسيتها ذكرتها ، و كم من سيئة قد كنت أخفيتها قد أظهرها و أبداها ،
و كم من عمل ظننت أنه سلم لك و خلص فرده عليك في ذلك الموقف و أحبطه بعد أن كان أملك فيه عظيماً 
فيا حسرة قلبك و يا أسفك على ما فرطت فيه من طاعة ربك
فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فعلم أنه من أهل الجنة فيقول هاؤم اقرؤوا كتابيه و ذلك حين يأذن الله فيقرأ كتابه .
فإذا كان الرجل رأساً في الخير يدعوا إليه و يأمر به و يكثر تبعه عليه دعي باسمه و اسم أبيه فيتقدم
حتى إذا دنا أخرج له كتاب أبيض بخط أبيض في باطنه السيئات و في ظاهره الحسنات ، فيبدأ بالسيئات فيقرؤها فيشفق و يصفر وجهه و يتغير لونه 
فإذا بلغ آخر الكتاب و جد فيه هذه سيئاتك و قد غفرت لك 
فيفرح عند ذلك فرحاً شديداً ، ثم يقلب كتابه فيقرأ حسناته فلا يزداد إلا فرحاً 
حتى إذا بلغ آخر الكتاب و جد فيه هذه حسناتك قد ضوعفت لك فيبيض و جهه 
و يؤتى بتاج فيوضع على رأسه و يكسى حلتين و يحلى كل مفصل فيه و يطول ستين ذراعاً و هي قامة آدم 
و يقال له : انطلق إلى أصحابك فبشرهم و أخبرهم أن لكل إنسان منهم مثل هذا فإذا أدبر قال:
(هاؤم اقرؤوا كتابيه * إني ظننت أني ملاق حسابيه )
قال الله تعالى :
(فهو في عيشة راضية ) :أي مرضية قد رضيها (في جنة عالية): في السماء (قطوفها ):ثمارها و عناقيدها دانية أدنيت منهم فيقول لأصحابه هل تعرفونني ؟ 
فيقولون قد غمرتك كرامة الله من أنت فيقول أنا فلان ابن فلان ليبشر كل رجل منكم بمثل هذا
( كلوا و اشربوا هنيئاً بما أسلفتم في الأيام الخالية ):أي قدمتم في أيام الدنيا .
و إذا كان الرجل رأساً في الشر يدعو إليه و يأمره به فيكثر تبعه عليه و نودي باسمه و اسم أبيه ،
فيتقدم إلى حسابه فيخرج له كتاب أسود بخط أسود في باطنه الحسنات و في ظاهره السيئات ، فيبدأ بالحسنات فيقرؤها و يظن أنه سينجو ،
فإذا بلغ آخر الكتاب وجد فيه : هذه حسناتك و قد ردت عليك ، فيسود وجهه و يعلوه الحزن و يقنط من الخير ثم يقلب كتابه فيقرأ سيئاته فلا يزداد إلا حزناً و لا يزداد و جهه إلا سوداً 
فإذا بلغ آخر الكتاب و جد فيه : هذه سيئاتك و قد ضوعفت عليك أي يضاعف عليه العذاب ليس المعنى أنه يزاد عليه ما لم يعمل .
قال : فينظر إلى النار و تزرق عيناه و يسود و جهه و يكسى سرابيل القطران ، و يقال له : انطلق إلى أصحابك فأخبرهم أن لكل إنسان منهم مثل هذا فينطلق و هو يقول : 
(يا ليتني لم أوت كتابيه * و لم أدر ما حسابيه * يا ليتها كانت القاضية ) :يعني الموت 
(هلك عني سلطانيه): تفسير ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما هلكت عني حجتي . 
قال تعالى :(خذوه فغلوه * ثم الجحيم صلوه ):أي اجعلوه يصلى الجحيم 
(ثم في سلسلة ذرعها سبعون ذراعاً فاسلكوه ):و الله أعلم بأي ذراع . قال الحسن و قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : سبعون ذراعاً بذراع الملك .
التذكرة / القرطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

عباد الله
قال عمر رضي الله عنه :( حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوها قبل أن توزنوا )
و إنما حساب العبد لنفسه أن يتوب عن كل معصية قبل الموت توبة نصوحاً 
و يتدارك ما فرط من تقصير في فرائض الله عز و جل ، و يرد المظالم إلى أهلها حبة حبة ، و يستحل كل من تعرض له بلسانه و يده و سطوء ظن بقلبه ، و يطيب قلوبهم حتى يموت 
و لم يبق عليه فريضة و لا مظلمة 
فهذا يدخل الجنة بغير حساب 
فإن مات قبل رد المظالم أحاط به خصماؤه 
فهذا يأخذ بيده 
و هذا يقبض على ناصيته 
وهذا يتعلق بلبته 
و هذا يقول ظلمتني ، و هذا يقول شتمتني ،
و هذا يقول استهزأت بي ، و هذا يقول ذكرتني في الغيبة بما يسوءني 
و هذا يقول جاورتني فأسأت جواري ، و هذا يقول عاملتني فغششتني ،
و هذا يقول بايعتني و أخفيت عني عيب متاعك 
و هذا يقول كذبت في سعر متاعك ، و هذا يقول رأيتني محتاجاً و كنت غنياً فما أطعمتني ،
و هذا يقول وجدتني مظلوماً و كنت قادراً على دفع الظلم فداهنت الظالم و ما راعيتني ،
فبينما أنت كذلك و قد أنشب الخصماء فيك مخاليبهم و احكموا في تلابيبك أيديهم 
و أنت مبهوت متحير من كثرتهم حتى لم يبق في عمرك أحد عاملته على درهم أو جالسته في مجلس إلا و قد استحق عليك مظلمة بغيبة أو جناية أو نظر بعين استحقار ، 
و قد ضعفت عن مقاومتهم و مددت عنق الرجاء إلى سيدك و مولاك لعله يخلصك من أيديهم 
إذ قرع سمعك نداء الجبار
( اليوم تجزى كل نفس بما كسبت لا ظلم اليوم)
فعند ذلك ينخلع قلبك من الهيبة ، و توقن نفسك بالبوار ،
و تتذكر ما أنذرك الله به على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم حيث قال :
( و لا تحسبن الله غافلاً عما يعمل الظالمون) إلى قوله :( لا يرتد إليهم طرفهم و أفئدتهم هواء ).
فما أشد فرحك اليوم بتمضمضك بأعراض الناس و تناولك أموالهم !!!
و ما أشد حسرتك في ذلك اليوم إذا وقف بك على بساط العدل ، و شوفهت بخطاب السيئات ، و أنت مفلس فقير عاجز مهين لا تقدر على أن ترد حقاً أو تظهر عذراً 
فعند ذلك تؤخذ حسناتك التي تعبت فيها عمرك و تنقل إلى أخصامك عوضاً عن حقوقهم
فانظر إلى مصيبتك في مثل هذا اليوم إذ ليس لك حسنة قد سلمت من آفات الرياء و مكائد الشيطان ، فإن سلمت حسنة واحدة في مدة طويلة ابتدرها خصماؤك و أخذوها . 
فكيف ترجو الخلاص من المظالم في يوم يقتص فيه للجماء من القرناء ؟ 
و يقول الكافر : يا ليتني كنت ترابا 
فكيف بك يا مسكين في يوم ترى فيه صحيفتك خالية من حسنات طال فيها تعبك ؟
فتقول : أين حسناتي ؟
فيقال : نقلت إلى صحيفة خصمائك 
و ترى صحيفتك مشحونة بسيئات غيرك .
فتقول يا رب هذه سيئات ما قارفتها قط . 
فيقال : هذه سيئات الذين اغتبتهم و شتمتهم و قصدتهم بالسوء و ظلمتهم في المعاملة و المبايعة و المجاورة و المخاطبة و المناظرة و المذاكرة و المدارسة و سائر أصناف المعاملة ،
فاتق الله في مظالم العباد بأخذ أموالهم و التعرض لأعراضهم و أبشارهم و تضييق قلوبهم و إساءة الخلق في معاشرتهم ، فإن ما بين العبد و بين الله خاصة المغفرة إليه أسرع 
التذكرة/ القرطبي/ بتصرف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم:
ترسل الأمانة و الرحم فيقومان جنبتي الصراط يميناً و شمالاً فيمر أولكم كالبرق الخاطف .
قال : قلت بأبي أنت و أمي و أي شيء كمر البرق ؟ 
قال : ألم تر إلى البرق كيف يمر و يرجع في طرفة عين ؟ 
ثم كمر الريح
ثم كمر الطير و شد الرجال تجري بهم أعمالهم
و نبيكم صلى الله عليه و سلم قائم على الصراط يقول :
رب سلم سلم حتى تعجز أعمال العباد حتى يجيء الرجل و لا يستطيع السير إلا زاحفاً .
قال : و في حافتي الصراط كلاليب معلقة مأمورة بأخذ من أمرت بأخذه 
فمخدوش ناج 
و منكوس في النار  
و الذي نفس محمد بيده : إن قعر جهنم لسبعون خريفاً ؟
و قال أيضا:
ثم يضرب الجسر على جهنم و تحل الشفاعة و يقال : اللهم سلم سلم
قيل : يا رسول الله ، و ما الجسر ؟ 
قال : دحض مزلة فيه خطاطيف و كلاليب و حسكة تكون بنجد فيها شوكة يقال لها السعدان : فيمر المؤمنون كطرف العين و كالبرق و كالريح و كالطير و كأجاويد الخيل و الركاب
فناج مسلم و مخدوش مرسل و منكوس في نار جهنم 
فتفكر الآن فيما يحل بك من الفزع بفؤادك إذا رأيت الصراط و دقته 
ثم وقع بصرك على سواد جهنم من تحته 
ثم قرع سمعك شهيق النار و تغيظها 
و قد كلفت أن تمشي على الصراط مع ضعف حالك ، و اضطراب قلبك ، و تزلزل قدمك و ثقل ظهرك بالأوزار  المانعة لك من المشي على بساط الأرض ، فضلاً عن حدة الصراط .
فكيف بك إذا وضعت عليه إحدى رجليك فأحسست بحدته ، و اضطررت إلى أن ترفع القدم الثاني  
و الخلائق بين يديك يزلون و يعثرون ، و تتناولهم زبانية النار بالخطاطيف و الكلاليب 
و أنت تنظر  إليهم كيف ينكسون فتسفل إلى جهة النار رؤوسهم
و تعلو أرجلهم
فيا له من منظر ما أفظعه !!!
و مرتقى ما أصبعه!!! و مجاز ما أضيقه !!!
فيا لها من ساعة ما أعظم خوفها و ما أشد حرها
يتقدم فيها من كان في الدينا ضعيفاً مهيناً ، و يتأخر عنها من كان في الدنيا عظيماً مكيناً
فيا رب سلم سلم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا أسير دنياه، يا عبد هواه
يا موطن الخطايا، ويا مستودع الرزايا
اذكر ما قدّمت يداك، وكن خائفا من سيدك ومولاك أن يطّلع على باطن زللك وجفاك
فيصدك عن بابه، ويبعدك عن جنابه، ويمنعك عن مرافقة أحبابه
فتقع في حضرة الخذلان، وتتقيد بشرك الخسران
وكلما رمت التخلص من غيّك وعناك، صاح بك لسان الحال وناداك:
إليك عنا فما تحظى بنجوانا... يا غادرا قد لها عنا و قد خانا
أعرضت عنا ولم تعمل بطاعتنا ...و جئت تبغي الرضا و الوصل قد بانا
بأي وجه نراك اليوم تقصدنا... و طال ما كنت في الأيام تنسانا
يا ناقض العهد ما في وصلنا طمع... الا لمجتهد بالجدّ قد دانا
يا من باع الباقي بالفاني،
اما ظهر لك الخسران
ما أطيب أيام الوصال
وما أمرّ أيام الهجران
ما طاب عيش القوم حتى هجروا الأوطان، وسهروا الليالي بتلاوة القرآن فيبيتون لربهم سجدا وقياما.
عن عبد العزيز بن سلمان العابد، قال: حدثني مطهر، وقد كان بكى شوقا إلى الله تعالى ستين عاما، قال: رأيت كأني على ضفة نهر يجري بالمسك الاذفر، وحافاته شجر اللؤلؤ، وطينه العنبر، وفيه قضبان الذهب، وإذا بجوار مترنمات يقلن بصوت واحد:
سبحانه وتعالى سبحان، سبحان المسبّح بكل لسان
نحن الخالدات فلا نموت أبدا. نحن الراضيات، فلا نغضب أبدا. نحن الناعمات، فلا نتغيّر أبدا. 
قال: فقلت لهن: من أنتن؟!
فقلن: خلق من خلق الله تعالى.
قلت: ما تصنعن هاهنا؟ 
فقلن بصوت واحد حسن مليح:
ذرانا اله الناس رب محمد... لقوم على الأطراف بالليل قوم
يناجون رب العالمين إلههم ...و تسرى هموم القوم والناس نوم
فقلت: بخ بخ! من هؤلاء الذين أقر الله أعينهم؟
قلن: أما تعرفهم؟!
قلت: لا و الله ما أعرفهم.
فقلن: هم المجتهدون بالليل، أصحاب السهر بالقرآن.
و فب بعض الإسرائيليات:
أوحى الله إلى داود عليه السلام: يا داود، بشر المذنبين، وأنذر الصديقين
فتعجب داود عليه السلام، فقال: يا رب، فكيف أبشر المذنبين وأنذر الصديقين؟!
قال الله تعالى: يا داود، بشر المذنبين ألا يتعاظمني ذنب أغفره، وأنذر الصديقين ألا يعجبوا بأعمالهم، فأني لا أضع حسابي على أحد الا هلك.
يا داود، إن كنت تزعم أنك تحبني فأخرج حب الدنيا من قلبك، فإن حبي وحبها لا يجتمعان في قلب واحد.
يا داود، من احبني، يتهجد بين يدي إذا نام البطالون، ويذكرني في خلوته إذا لها عن ذكري الغافلون، ويشكر نعمتي عليه إذا غفل عني الساهون".
وأنشدوا:
طوبى لمن سهرت بالليل عيناه... وبات في قلق من حب مولاه
وقام يرعى نجوم الليل منفردا... شوقا اليه وعين الله ترعاه
يا  هذا، أتدري ما صنعت؟ 
بعت القرب بالبعد، والعقل بالهوى والدين بالدنيا.
وأنشدوا:
قم فارث نفسك وابكها.... ما دمت, وابك على مهل
فإذا اتقى الله الفتى ....فيما يريد فقد كمل
أبناء الأربعين، زرع دنا حصاده
أبناء الخمسين، هلموا إلى الحساب
أبناء الستين، ماذا قدّمتم وماذا أخرتم 
أبناء السبعين، ماذا تنتظرون. 
ألا ليت الخلق لم يخلقوا، فإذا خلقوا ليتهم علموا لما خلقوا له، فعملوا لذلك. ألا قد أتتكم الساعة فخذوا حذركم".
نزه مشيبك عن شيء يدنّسه... إن البياض قليل الحمل للدنس
بحر الدموع / ابن الجوزي/بتصرف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا أخي
لا تغسل أدناس الذنوب الا بماء المدامع
لا ينجو من قتار المعصية الا من يسارع
أحضر قلبك ساعة، عساه بنائحة الموعظة يراجع 
كم لي أتلو عليك صحف الموعظة، وما أظنك سامع.
لكن يوم المعصية ما أنحسه من طالع
ويوم الطاعة مختار وكل سعد فيه طالع
أطلب، ويحك، رفاق التائبين، وجدد رسائلك للحبيب وطالع
مصباح التقوى يدل على الجادة، وكم في ظلمة الغفلة من قاطع
ابك، ويحك، على موت قلبك وعمى بصيرتك، وكثرة الموانع.
إذا لم يعظك الدهر والشيب والضعف، فما أنت صانع
فبالله يا اخواني بادروا بالمتاب، وراجعوا أنفسكم قبل يوم الحساب.
ما اعتذاري وأمر ربي عصيت... حين تبدي صحائفي ما أتيت
ما اعتذاري إذا وقفت ذليلا... قد نهاني ما أراني انتهيت
يا غنيا عن العباد جميعا ...و عليما بكل ما قد سعيت
ليس لي حجة ولا لي عذر... فاعف عن زلتي وما قد جنيت
يا من مات قلبه، أي شيء تنفع حياة البدن إذا لم تفرّق بين القبيح والحسن.
سلبك المشيب من الشباب، فأين البكاء، وأين الحزن؟
إذا كان القلب خرابا من التقوى، فما ينفع البكاء في الدّمن.
يا قتيل الهجران، هذا أوان الصلح بادر عسى يزول الحزن.
بحر الدموع/ ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

عباد الله
النفس جبل عظيم شاق في طريق السير إلى الله عز و جل
 و كل سائر لا طريق له إلا على ذلك الجبل فلا بد أن ينتهى إليه 
و لكن منهم من هو شاق عليه و منهم من هو سهل عليه, و إنه ليسير على من يسره الله عليه 
 و في ذلك الجبل أودية وشعوب, و عقبات و هود ,و شوك ,و عوسج, و عليق وشبرق ,و لصوص يقتطعون الطريق على السائرين, و لا سيما أهل الليل المدلجين 
فإذا لم يكن معهم عُدد الإيمان ومصابيح اليقين تتقد بزيت الإخبات ,و إلا  تعلقت بهم تلك الموانع
 و تشبثت بهم تلك القواطع, و حالت بينهم وبين السير 
فإن أكثر السائرين فيه رجعوا على أعقابهم لما عجزوا عن قطعه واقتحام عقباته!!
 و الشيطان على قلة ذلك الجبل يحذر الناس من صعوده و ارتفاعه ويخوفهم منه!!
 فيتفق مشقة الصعود وقعود ذلك المخوف على قلته, و ضعف عزيمة السائر و نيته
 فيتولد من ذلك : الانقطاع والرجوع
 و المعصوم من عصمه الله 
 وكلما رقى السائر في ذلك الجبل اشتد به صياح القاطع وتحذيره وتخويفه
 فإذا قطعه وبلغ قلته  انقلبت تلك المخاوف كلهن أمانا
 و حينئذ يسهل السير ,و تزول عنه عوارض الطريق و مشقة عقباتها 
و يرى طريقا واسعا آمنا يفضي به إلى المنازل و المناهل
 و عليه الأعلام وفيه الإقامات قد أعدت لركب الرحمن 
 فبين العبد وبين السعادة والفلاح : قوة عزيمة و صبر ساعة و شجاعة نفس و ثبات قلب 
و الفضل بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم 


مدارج السالكين/ ابن القيم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أَيُّهَا الْعَالِمُ الْفَقِيرُ
 أَيَسُرُّك مُلْكُ سُلْطَانٍ مِنْ السَّلَاطِينِ ، وَأَنَّ مَا تَعْلَمُهُ مِنْ الْعِلْمِ لَا تَعْلَمُهُ ؟ 
كَلًّا مَا أَظُنُّ الْمُتَيَقِّظَ يُؤْثِرُ هَذَا ، ثُمَّ أَنْتَ إذَا وَقَعَ لَك خَاطِرٌ مُسْتَحْسَنٌ ، أَوْ مَعْنًى عَجِيبٌ تَجِدُ لَذَّةً لَا يَجِدُهَا مُلْتَذٌّ بِاللَّذَّاتِ الْحِسِّيَّةِ ،فَقَدْ حُرِمَ مِنْ رِزْقِ اللَّذَّاتِ الْحِسِّيَّةِ مَا قَدْ رُزِقْت .
وَقَدْ شَارَكْتَهُمْ فِي قِوَامِ الْعَيْشِ ، وَلَمْ يَبْقَ إلَّا الْفُضُولُ الَّتِي إذَا حُذِفَتْ لَمْ تَكَدْ تَضُرُّ ,ثُمَّ هِيَ عَلَى الْمُخَاطَرَةِ فِي بَابِ الْآخِرَةِ غَالِبًا
 وَ أَنْتَ عَلَى السَّلَامَةِ فِي الْأَغْلَبِ 
 فَتَلَمَّحْ يَا أَخِي عَوَاقِبَ الْأَحْوَالِ ، وَاقْمَعْ الْكَسَلَ الْمُثَبِّطَ عَنْ الْفَضَائِلِ .
وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْفَضَائِلَ لَا تُنَالُ بِالْهُوَيْنَا 
 فَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ لِأَهْلِ الدُّنْيَا فِي دُنْيَاهُمْ ، فَنَحْنُ الْأَغْنِيَاءُ وَهُمْ الْفُقَرَاءُ ،
 فَإِنْ عَمَّرُوا دَارًا سَخَّرُوا الْفَعَلَةَ ،
 وَ إِنْ جَمَعُوا مَالًا فَمِنْ وُجُوهٍ لَا تَصْلُحُ ، وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ يَخَافُ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ أَوْ يُعْزَلَ أَوْ يُسَمَّ ، فَعَيْشُهُمْ نَغَصٌ 
 الْعِزُّ فِي الدُّنْيَا لَنَا لَا لَهُمْ ، وَإِقْبَالُ الْخَلْقِ عَلَيْنَا 
وَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ تَفَاوُتٌ إنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى .
وَالْعَجَبُ لِمَنْ شَرُفَتْ نَفْسُهُ حَتَّى طَلَبَ الْعِلْمَ إذْ لَا تَطْلُبُهُ إلَّا نَفْسٌ شَرِيفَةٌ كَيْفَ يَذِلُّ لِنَذْلٍ ، مَا عِزُّهُ إلَّا بِالدُّنْيَا ، وَلَا فَخْرُهُ إلَّا بِالْمَسْكَنَةِ ،  فلَيْسَ فِي الدُّنْيَا عَيْشٌ إلَّا لِعَالِمٍ أَوْ زَاهِدٍ
 وَإِذَا قَنَعَا بِمَا يَكُفُي لَمْ يَتَمَنْدَلْ بِهِمَا سُلْطَانٌ ، وَلَمْ يُسْتَخْدَمَا بِالتَّرْدَادِ إلَى بَابِهِ ، وَلَمْ يَحْتَجْ الزَّاهِدُ إلَى تَصَنُّعٍ ، وَالْعَيْشُ اللَّذِيذُ الْمُنْقَطِعُ الَّذِي لَا يُتَمَنْدَلُ بِهِ وَلَا يُحْمَلُ مِنْهُ


الآداب الشرعية/ ابن مفلح

----------


## أبو براءة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

عباد الله
 محبة الله هي  المنزلة التي فيها تنافس المتنافسون 
وإليها شخص العاملون وإلى علمها شمر السابقون 
وعليها تفانى المحبون وبروح نسيمها تروح العابدون 
فهي قوت القلوب وغذاء الأرواح وقرة العيون 
و هي الحياة التي من حرمها فهو من جملة الأموات والنور الذي من فقده فهو في بحار الظلمات
 و الشفاء الذي من عدمه حلت بقلبه جميع الأسقام 
و اللذة التي من لم يظفر بها فعيشه كله هموم وآلام 
 هي روح الإيمان و الأعمال و المقامات و الأحوال التي متى خلت منها فهي كالجسد الذي لا روح فيه
 تحمل أثقال السائرين إلى بلاد لم يكونوا إلا بشق الأنفس بالغيها 
و توصلهم إلى منازل لم يكونوا بدونها أبدا واصليها 
و تبوؤهم من مقاعد الصدق مقامات لم يكونوا لولاها داخليها
 و هي مطايا القوم التي مسراهم على ظهورها دائما إلى الحبيب وطريقهم الأقوم الذي يبلغهم إلى منازلهم الأولى من قريب
 تالله لقد ذهب أهلها بشرف الدنيا والآخرة إذ لهم من معية محبوبهم أوفر نصيب وقد قضى الله يوم قدر مقادير الخلائق بمشيئته وحكمته البالغة أن المرء مع من أحب
 فيالها من نعمة على المحبين سابغة !!
 تالله لقد سبق القوم السعاة وهم على ظهور الفرش نائمون ,و قد تقدموا الركب بمراحل وهم في سيرهم واقفون 
 من لي بمثل سيرك المدلل ... تمشي رويدا وتجي في الأول 
 أجابوا منادي الشوق إذ نادى بهم حي على الفلاح ,و بذلوا نفوسهم في طلب الوصول إلى محبوبهم و كان بذلهم بالرضى والسماح و واصلوا إليه المسير بالإدلاج و الغدو والرواح 
تالله لقد حمدوا عند الوصول سراهم وشكروا مولاهم على ما أعطاهم 
و إنما يحمد القوم السرى عند الصباح
  أول نقدة من أثمان المحبة بذل الروح فما للمفلس الجبان البخيل وسومها ؟ًَ!
 بدم المحب يباع وصلهم ... فمن الذي يبتاع بالثمن 


 تالله ما هزلت فيستامها المفلسون و لا كسدت فيبيعها بالنسيئة المعسرون 
 لقد أقيمت للعرض في سوق من يزيد ,فلم يرض لها بثمن دون بذل النفوس 
 فتأخر البطالون وقام المحبون ينظرون أيهم يصلح أن يكون ثمنا, فدارت السلعة بينهم و وقعت في يد :
(أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين )
 لما كثر المدعون للمحبة طولبوا بإقامة البينة على صحة الدعوى فلو يعطى الناس بدعواهم لادعى الخلي حُرقة الشجي 
فتنوع المدعون في الشهود فقيل لا تقبل هذه الدعوى إلا ببينة:
 (قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله )
 فتأخر الخلق كلهم وثبت أتباع الحبيب في أفعاله و أقواله وأخلاقه فطولبوا بعدالة البينة بتزكية:
( يجاهدون في سبيل الله ولا يخافون لومة لائم )
 فتأخرا أكثر المحبين وقام المجاهدون فقيل لهم إن نفوس المحبين وأموالهم  ليست لهم فهلموا إلى بيعة :
(إن الله اشترى من المؤمنين أنفسهم وأموالهم بأن لهم الجنة )
 فلما عرفوا عظمة المشتري وفضل الثمن وجلالة من جرى على يديه عقد التبايع عرفوا قدر السلعة وأن لها شأنا فرأوا من أعظم الغبن أن يبيعوها لغيره بثمن بخس, فعقدوا معه بيعة الرضوان بالتراضي من غير ثبوت خيار وقالوا :
و الله لا نقيلك ولا نستقيلك 
 فلما تم العقد و سلموا المبيع قيل لهم :
مذ صارت نفوسكم وأموالكم لنا رددناها عليكم أوفر ما كانت و أضعافها معا:
 (و لا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون فرحين بما آتاهم الله من فضله )
 إذا غرست شجرة المحبة في القلب, و سقيت بماء الإخلاص و متابعة الحبيب أثمرت أنواع الثمار و آتت أكلها كل حين بإذن ربها, أصلها ثابت في قرار القلب وفرعها متصل بسدرة المنتهى 
 لا يزال سعي المحب صاعدا إلى حبيبه لا يحجبه دونه شيء:
( إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح يرفعه )

مدارج السالكين/ ابن القيم

----------


## عادل ديدو

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ما أبله من لا يعلم متى يأتيه الموت، و هو لا يستعد للقائه!
 و أشد الناس بلهًا وتغفيلًا من قد عبر الستين، و قارب السبعين فإن ما بينهما هو معترك المنايا، ومن نازل المعترك، استعد و هو مع ذلك غافل عن الاستعداد.
قال الشباب: لعلنا في شيبنَا ... ندع الذنوبَ، فما يَقُوْلُ الأَشْيَبُ؟
و الله، إن الضحك من الشيخ ما له معنى، و إن المزاح منه بارد المعنى، وإ ن تعرضه بالدنيا -وقد دفعته عنها- يضعف القوى، ويضعف الرأي. وهل بقي لابن ستين منزل؟!
فإن طمع في السبعين؛ فإنما يرتقي إليها بعناء شديد إن قام دفع الأرض، وإن مشى، لهث، وإن قعد، تنفس، ويرى شهوات الدنيا، ولا يقدر على تناولها، فإن أكل، كد المعدة، وصعب الهضم، وإن وطئ، آذى المرأة، و وقع دنفًا، لا يقدر على رد ما ذهب من القوة إلى مدة طويلة، فهو يعيش عيش الأسير.


 فإن طمع في الثمانين، فهو يزحف إليها زحف الصغير.
وعشر الثمانين من خاضها ... فإن الملمات فيها فنون


 فالعاقل من فهم مقادير الزمان؛ فإنه فيما قبل البلوغ صبي، ليس على عمره عيار
، إلا أن يرزق فطنة، ففي بعض الصبيان فطنة تحثهم من الصغر على اكتساب المكارم والعلوم.
فإذا بلغ، فليعلم أنه زمان المجاهدة للهوى، وتعلم العلم، فإذا رزق الأولاد، فهو زمان الكسب للمعاملة، فإذا بلغ الأربعين، انتهى تمامه، وقضى مناسك الأجل، ولم يبق إلا الانحدار إلى الوطن.
كأن الفتى يرقى من العمر سلمًا ... إلى أن يجوز الأربعين وينحطُّ
فينبغي له عند تمام الأربعين أن يجعل جل همته التزود للآخرة، ويكون كل تلمحه لما بين يديه، ويأخذ في الاستعداد للرحيل، وإن كان الخطاب بهذا لابن عشرين، إلا أن رجاء التدارك في حق الصغير لا في حق الكبير.
فإذا بلغ الستين؛ فقد أعذر الله إليه في الأجل، وجاز من الزمن2، فليقبل بكليته على جمع زاده، وتهيئة  آلات السفر، وليعتقد أن كل يومٍ يحيا فيه غنيمة4 ما هي في الحساب، خصوصًا إذا قوي عليه الضعف وزاد، فإنه لا محرك كهو. وكلما علت سنه، فينبغي أن يزيد اجتهاده.
 فإذا دخل في عشر الثمانين، ليس إلا الوداع، وما بقي من العمر إلا أسف على تفريط، أو تعبد على ضعف.
نسأل الله عز وجل يقظة تامة، تصرف عنا رقاد الغفلات، وعملًا صالحًا نأمن معه من الندم يوم الانتقال. والله الموفق.
صيد الخاطر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا راحلا بلا زاد و السفر بعيد
 العين جامدة و القلب أقسى من الحديد. من أولى منك بالضراء وأنت تغرق في بحر المعاصي في كل يوم جديد.
 ما أيقظك الشباب و لا أنذرك الاكتهال، ولا نهاك المشيب
 ما أرى صلاحك الا بعيد، فديت أهل العزائم، لقد نالوا من الفضل المزيد
طووا فراش النوم، فلهم بكاء وتغريد
 دموعهم تجري على خدودهم، خدّدت في الخدود أي تخديد
ما أنت من أهل المحبة ولا من العشاق يا قليل الهمة يا طريد.


يا من سوّف بالمتاب حتى شاب
يا من ضيّع في الغفلة أيام الشباب
 يا مطرودا بذنوبه عن الباب
 إذا كنت في الشباب غافلا،و في المشيب مسوّفا، متى تقف بالباب؟ 
كم عوملت على الوفاء؟ ما هكذا فعل الأحباب
 الظاهر منك عامر، والباطن ويحك، خراب، كم عصيان كم مخالفة، كم رياء, كم حجاب؟
 ولّى طيب العمر في الخطايا، يا ترى تعود إلى الصواب؟.
ما بعد الشيب لهو، كيف يجمل بالشيخ التصاب؟ 
أنت لو قدمت في متقادم عمرك الطاعة، لخفف عنك الحساب. 
كيف والعمر ولى في الغفلة وفي طلب الأسباب؟ 
إذا أنذرك المشيب بالرحلة، ولم تقدّم الزاد ماذا يكون الجواب.


ليت شعري أهل المعاصي كيف عيشهم يطيب { ولو ترى إذ فزعوا فلا فوت وأخذوا من مكان قريب} سبأ 51.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا أسيرا في قبضة الغفلة
يا صريعا في سكرة المهلة
 يا ناقض العهد، انظر لمن عاهدت في الزمن الأول
 أكثر العمر قد مضى، وانت تتعلل
 يا مدعوّا إلى نجاته وهو يتوانى
ما هذا الفتور و العمر قد تدانى، كأنك بالدمع يجري عند الموت هتانا.


يا أخي ما أحسن ما كنت فتغيّرت، ما أقوم جادتك، فكيف تعثرت؟ 
يا معاشر المطرودين عن رفاق التائبين { وما من غائبة في السماء والأرض الا في كتاب مبين} النمل 75.


كان بعض الأغنياء كثير الشكر فطال عليه الأمد، فبطر وعصى، فما زالت نعمته ولا تغيّرت حالته، فقال: يا رب، تغيّرت طاعتي، وما تغيّرت نعمتي، فهتف به هاتف يقول: يا هذا: ان لأيام الوصال عندنا حرمة وذمام، حفظناها نحن لك، وضيّعتها أنت لنا.
وأنشدوا:
سأترك ما بيني وبينك واقفا ===فان عدت عدنا و الوداد سليم
تواصل قوما لا وفاء بعهدهم===و تترك مثلي والحفاظ قديم


قال رجل لحاتم الأصم: أوصني بشيء أتصل به إلى باب الله سبحانه وتعالى، فقد عزمت على سفر الحج.


فقال: يا أخي، ان أردت أنيسا، فاجعل القرآن أنيسك، وان أردت رفيقا، فاجعل الملائكة رفقاءك، وان أردت حبيبا، فالله سبحانه يتولى قلوب أحبابه، وان أردت الزاد، فاليقين بالله سبحانه وتعالى نعم الزاد، واجعل البيت قبلة وجهك، وطف بسرّك حوله.


وقال عطاء السليمي لعمر بن يزيد السلمي: أوصني:
فقال: يا أحمد، الدنيا بلاء في بلاء مع هوى النفس ومقارنة الشيطان، والآخرة بلاء في بلاء مع الموافقة والحساب.
 فيا لها من نفوس مضمحلة فيما بينهما، فحتى متى تسهو و تلعب و ملك الموت في طلبك لا يغفل عنك، والملائكة يكتبون عليك أنفاسك.
قال: فخرّ مغشيا عليه.




يا من صحيفته سوداء، اغسلها بالدموع، و تعرّض لمجال المتهجدين، وقل: ضال ضل عن الطريق مقطوع، وهذا مأتم الأحزان، إلى أي وقت تدّخر الدموع، هذا مجلس الشكوى، هذا وقت الرجوع.
فبادروا اخوتي، و افهموا أسرار المراد:{ فستذكرون ما أقول لكم وأفوّض أمري إلى الله ان الله بصير بالعباد} غافر 44.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أَيها العبد
 تفكر في دنياك كم قتلت، و تذكر ما صنعت بأَقرانك، وما فعلت، و احذرها فإِنها عما لابد منه قد شغلت
 و إِياك أن تساكنها فإِنها إِن حلت رحلت
 و روى عمار بن ياسر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
(مرَّ بشاةٍ ميتةٍ قد ألقاها أهلها، فقال: والذي نفسي بيده إِنَّ الدنيا أهون على الله من هذه على أَهلها)


و قيل في صفة الدنيا: (أَولها عناءٌ، وأخرها فناء حلالها حسابٌ وحرامها عقابٌ
 من استغنى بها فُتن، ومن افتقر إِليها حزن، ومن سعى لها فاتته، ومن نأى عنها أَتته، ومن نظر إِليها أعمته، ومن بصر بها بصرته)


 و صفها بعض العلماء، فقال: جمةُ المصائب، رتقةُ المشارب، لا تفي لصاحب
 و قال يحيى بن معاذ: الدنيا خمر الشيطان: من شربها لم يفق إلا بين عساكر الموتى، نادماً بين الخاسرين


 قد ترك منها لغير ما جمع، وتعلق بحبل غرورها فانقطع، و قدم على من يحاسبه على الفتيل و النقير و القطمير، فيما انقرض عليه من الصغير والكبير


 يوم تزل بالعصاة القدم، ويندم المسئ على ما قدم


 يا من حيات حياته بالآفات لوادغ، وأَغراضه المنقلبة إِليها منقلبة زوائغ، وشياطين هواه بينه وبين ما هو له نوازع، وسهام سهوه في لهو دينه بوالغ 


قد جرحت الحجر على قلبه فأنساه الحجر الدامغ، 
إن وعظ فساه، وإن قوم فزائغ، قلبه ملآن بالهوى، ومن التقى فارغ 
كأني بك، وسيف الممات في دم الحياة والغ، نازلك فانزلك بالنوى عن الأعالي النوابغ،


 و تقضي التيامن نبات سلب الحلى الصايغ، ومر إليك فمر عليك الشراب السايغ، وطمس شموس عزك المنيرات النوازغ وخرق دروع المنيعات السدايغ


 أين من جمع الأموال وحماها،!!
 واهاً لمن جمعها واقتناها، تناهى أجله وما تناهى


 كم سلبت الدنيا أقواماً  أقواماً  كانوا فيها وعادت عزهم أحلاماً أحلاماً


 فتفكر في حالهم كيف حال، وانظر إلى من مال إلى مال، وتدبر أحوالهم إلى ماذا آل، وتيقن أنك لاحق بهم بعد ليال، 


عُمرك في مدةٍ ونفسك معدود، وجمسك بعد مماتك مع دود، 


كم أمّلت أملاً فانقضى الزمان وفاتك، وما أراك تفيق حتى تلقى وفاتك،


 فاحذر زلل قدمك، وخف طول ندمك، واغتنم وجودك قبل عدمك، واقبل نصحى لا تخاطر بدمك


ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا غافلا عن الآخرة
كيف بك إذا قمت من قبرك، وقد قربت نجائب النجاة لأقوام وتعثرت
 وأسرعت أقدام الصالحين على الصراط وتخبطت؟!
 هيهات! ذهبت حلاوة البطالة، وبقيت مرارة الأسف، ونضب ماء كأس الكسل، وبقي رسول الندامة!
 وما قدر البقاء في الدنيا بالإضافة إلى دوام الآخرة؟! 
ثم ما قدر عمرك في الدنيا، ونصفه نوم، وباقيه غفلة؟
فيا خاطبًا حور الجنة، وهو لا يملك فلسًا من عزيمةٍ! 
افتح عين الفكر في ضوء العبر، لعلك تبصر مواقع خطابك!
 فإن رأيت تثبيطًا من الباطن، فاستغث بعون اللطف، وتنبه في الأسحار، لعلك تتلمح ركب الأرباح! 
وتعلق على  قطار المستغفرين، ولو خطوات، وانزل في رباع المجتهدين، ولو منزلًا، أي منزلٍ!


و تأمل بعين الفكر دوام البقاء في الجنة، في صفاء بلا كدر، ولذات بلا انقطاع، وبلوغ كل مطلوب للنفس، والزيادة مما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر، من غير تغيير ولا زوال
 إذ لا يقال: ألف ألف سنةٍ، ولا مائة ألف ألف، بل ولو أن الإنسان عد الألوف ألوف السنين لانقضى عدده، وكان له نهاية، وبقاء الآخرة لا نفاد له
 إلا أنه لا يحصل ذلك إلا بنقد هذا العمر.
و ما مقدار عمر غايته مائة سنةٍ، منها خمسة عشر صبوة وجهل، وثلاثون بعد السبعين -إن حصلت- ضعف وعجز، والتوسط نصفه نوم، وبعضه زمان أكل وشرب وكسب
 والمنتخل منه للعبادات يسير؟! 


أفلا يشترى ذلك الدائم بهذا القليل؟!
 إن الإعراض عن الشروع في هذا البيع والشراء لغبن فاحش في العقل، وخلل في الإيمان بالوعد
 فإن من يدري كيف يعقد البيع بالعلم، هو الذي يدل على الطريق، ويعرف ما يصلح لها، ويحذر من قطاعها




ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أيها المقصر عن طلب الزاد، كيف تدرك المعالي بغير اجتهاد؟ 
أين أهل السهر من أهل الرقاد؟ 
أين الراغبون في الهوى من الزهاد؟
 رحل المتيقظون مستظهرين بكثرة الزاد كل جواد لهم يعرف الجواد فساروا فزاروا والكسلان عاد.


لما صفت خلوات الدجى، نودي: آذن الوصول أقم فلاناً وأنم فلاناً خرجت بالأسماء الجرائد، وفاز الأحباب بالفوائد
 قال أحمد بن أبي الحواري: قلت لامرأتي رابعة وقد قامت من أول الليل قد رأينا أبا سليمان وتعبدنا معه، ما رأينا من يقوم من أول الليل. فقالت: سبحان الله مثلك يقول هذا؟ أما أقوم إذا نوديت .
 للمتنبي:
تقولين ما في الناس مثلك وامق ... جدي مثل من أحببته تجدي مثلي
ذريني أنل ما لا ينال من العلى ... فصعب العلى في الصعب والسهل
تريدين إدراك المعالي رخيصة ... ولا بد دون الشهد من إبر النحل




لما دارت كؤوس النوم على أفواه العيون، فسكرت بالشراب الألباب فطرحت الأجساد على فراش " يَتَوَقَّى " 
صاحت فصاحة الحب بالمحب: كل مسكر حرام،
 فلما نفخ في صور الإيقاظ في أبان " وَيُرْسِلُ الأُخرى " 
قام أموات النوم وقد رحل سفر الوصال. 
فلم يروا إلا آثار القرب في مناخ الأحباب في " تتجافى " 
ستر القوم قيامهم بالليل فستر جزاءهم أن يطلع عليه الغير " فلا تعلمُ نفسٌ " 
فلو عانيتهم وقد دارت كؤوس المناجاة بين مزاهر التلاوة فأسكرت قلب الواجد، ورقمت في صحائف الوجبات تعرفهم " بسيماهم " .
وتمشت في مفاصلهم ... كتمشي البرء في السقم
اشتهر بقيام الليل كله، وصلاة الفجر بوضوء العشاء، سعيد بن المسيب وصفوان ومحمد بن المنكدر وفضيل و وهب المكيان طاوس ووهب اليمانيان والربيع بن خيثم والحكم الكوفيان وأبو سليمان الداراني وأبو جابر الفارسيان وسليمان التيمي ومالك بن دينار ويزيد الرقاشي وحبيب العجمي ويحيى البكائي وكهمس ورابعة البصريون.


قالت أم عمرو بن المنكدر: يا بني أشتهي أراك نائماً: فقال يا أماه إن الليل ليرد علي فيهولني فينقضي عني وما قضيت منه مأربي.
 وصحب رجل رجلاً شهرين فما رآه نائماً فقال مالك: لا تنام؟ فقال: إن عجائب القرآن أطرن نومي ما أخرج من أعجوبة إلا وقعت في أخرى.




قال سفيان إن لله ريحاً تسمى الصبحية، مخزونة تحت العرش تهب عند الأسحار فتحمل الأنين والاستغفار.


يا طويل النوم فاتتك مدحة " تتجافى " وحرمت منحة " والمستغفرين " ولست من أهل عتاب فإذا جنة الليل نام عني، ليس في ليل الهجر منام ومتى رأيت محباً ينام؟ للمتنبي:
فإن نهاري ليلةٌ مدلهمَّةٌ ... على مقلة من فقدكم في غياهب
بعيدةِ ما بين الجفون كأنما ... عقدتم أهالي كلِّ هدبٍ بحاجب
ثورت في الليل الحداة وعكمت أحمال الأعمال وسارت رفقة المتهجدين وترنم كل ذي صوت بشجو، وأنت في الرقدة الأولى بعد.
لم يخل مرجان دمع من عقيق دم ... شوق بلا عبرة ساق بلا قدم
يا هذا، كيف تطبق السهر مع الشبع؟ 
كيف تزاحم أهل العزائم بمناكب الكسل:
لا تلحه إن كنت من سجرائه ... عذل المحب يزيد في إغرائه
ودع الهوى يقضي عليه بحكمه ... ما شاء فهو مسلم لقضائه
فشقاؤه فيما يراه نعيمه ... ونعيمه في ذاك عين شقائه


المدهش/ ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

شهر رمضان


شهر الإيقان وشهر القرآن وشهر الإحسان وشهر الرضوان وشهر الغفران وشهر إغاثة اللهفان وشهر التوسعة على الضيفان
وشهر تفتح فيه أبواب الجنان ويصفد فيه كل شيطان وهو شهر الأمان والضمان
شهر يخفف فيه عن المملوك
تزهر فيه القناديل وينزل فيه بالرحمة جبريل ويتلى فيه التنزيل ويسمح فيه للمسافر و العليل 
شهر رمضان للعباد مثل الحرم في أم البلاد الحرم يمنع منه الدجال اللعين ورمضان يصفد فيه مردة الشياطين
شهر رمضان في الدنيا مثل الجنان 
في العقبى سدر مخضود و طلح منضود و ظل ممدود و مكله خلود متصل ليس يبيد 
و في رمضان بذل المجهود و طلب رضى  المعبود و حفظ الحدود و إظهار الكرم والجود


أقبل الصوم يا مسكين و كلنا مساكين و أنت عاكف على ما يسخط الجبار مصر على الآثام و الأوزار عامل بأعمال أهل النار متشبه بالنساك والأخيار و أنت في جملة الفساق و الفجار و قد أطلع على سرك وضميرك عالم الضمائر والأسرار




وشهر الصوم شاهد عليك و الملائكة تلعنك و الله لا ينظر إليك
 و هو جل جلاله بإعراضك عن الطاعة معرض عنك غاضب عليك فلا تجعل أيها الصائم شهرك هذا كسائر الشهور
و الله سبحانه إذا لم ير أثرا لشهر رمضان على عبده يقول جل جلاله هذا عبدي لا يعرف لشهري هذا فضلا و أنا لا أعلم الآن له عندي فضلا




فافق يا ذا الغي والمحال و استيقظ يا ذا السهو و الإغفال و انتبه من السكرات الطوال


أترضى يا مسكين أن يرد صومك في وجهك من غير قبول من الله 
أتستحسن أن تكون جائعا عطشان و ليس لك جاه عند الله
 أين النية المجردة؟ أين التوبة المجددة؟ أين الندامة المؤكدة؟ أين الحلال من الطعام؟
 أين اجتناب الطعمة الحرام ؟أين حجر الأوزار و الآثام؟ أين الرحمة لذوي الفقر و الضعفاء و الأيتام ؟أين الإخلاص للملك العلام؟ أين التزام شريعة الإسلام ؟أين الأسوة بالنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟


انظر يا مسكين إذا قطعت نهارك بالعطش والجوع و أحييت ليلك بطول السجود الركوع إنك فيما تظن صائم و أنت في جهالتك جازم وفي صلاتك دائم وفي بحار سكراتك هائم
أين أنت من التواضع والخشوع؟
 أين أنت من الذلة لمولاك والخضوع؟
 أتحسب أنك عند الله من أهل الصيام والأمان الفائزين في شهر رمضان كلا والله حتى تخلص النية وتجردها وتطهر الطوية وتجودها


و تجتنب الأعمال الدنية و لا تَرٍدها و تكثر البكاء و الحسرة و تسيل الدموع والعبرة و تلزم الفكرة و العبرة 
و تسأل مولاك إقالة العثرة فحينئذ يكون صيامك لك من الذنوب شفاء و من العيوب سترة وجلبابا




أين الصائمون؟ أين القائمون؟ أين الطائعون؟ أين العاملون ؟أين السابقون ؟
أين الخاشعون؟ أين الذاكرون؟ أين القانتون؟ أين الصادقون؟ أين الصابرون؟ أين المتصدقون؟


 أين الآمرون بالمعروف؟ أين المغيثون الملهوف أ؟ين الناهون عن المنكر؟ أين المستشعرون للفكر؟ أين السامعون للعبر ؟


بادوا والله مع الصالحين و انقلبوا مع المؤمنين و نزلوا مع النبيين و سكنوا مع الصديقين 
و بقينا والله مع الجاهلين!! و سكنا مع الفاسقين و تأسينا بالغافلين و اصطلحنا على معصية رب العالمين
فصيامك يا مسكين في وجهك مردود و أنت عن رشدك مغيب مفقود و عن صلاحك و نجاحك غير موجود
 و أنت عن باب مولاك مبعد مطرود
 و أعمالك بالفسق موصولة و جوارحك للعصيان مبذولة و ألفاظك في الغيبة مجعولة و عزيمتك للطاعة محلولة وعبادتك في هذا الشهر غير مقبولة و فرائض مولاك بالمعاصي مهمولة




فهنيئا لمن أطاع الملك الرحمن في شهر الرحمة شهر رمضان لقد فاز بالحور والولدان في دار السلام والرضوان
صبروا الأيام القليلة فأعقبهم الراحة الطويلة والنعمة الجزيلة كلما تعودت من الخير وما تعمل في هذا الشهر جوزيت إلى آخر العمر فإن الخير عادة والشر لجاجة


أين أنت يا صائم يا قائم اقبل على الخير تفوز بسرور دائم
تاجر مولاك فإنك تربح و عامله فإنك تفلح و اعتذر إليه فإنه يقبل عذرك و استغفره فإنه يغفر ذنبك وارغب إليه فإنه يكشف كربك و اسأله من فضله فإنه يوسع رزقك و تب إليه فإنه يعظم حظك


 يا أخي هذا شهر تستر فيه القبائح و العيوب وتلين فيه النفوس و القلوب و تغفر فيه الأوزار
و الذنوب و ينفس الله عن الحزين المكروب 
يقول المولى جل جلاله لملائكته يا ملائكتي انظروا إلى الألسن اليابسة كيف تبتل بذكري
 انظروا إلى الأحداق الصلبة كيف تدمع من خوفي
 انظروا إلى الأقدام المنعمة تنصب في المحاريب ابتغاء وجهي


 يا أخي متى أطعمت في هذا الشهر لله رب الأرض والسموات رفعت إلى الدرجات العالية في قرار الجنات وحصلت مع مولاك مكسيا من الحسنات عريانا من السيئات
بستان الواعظين ورياض السامعين /ابن الجوزى

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> و أنشدوا :
> تزود من معاشك للمعاد ==و قم لله و اعمل خير زاد
> و لا تجمع من الدنيا كثيراً ==فإن المال يجمع للنفاد
> أترضى أن تكون رفيق قوم ==لهم زاد وأنت بغير زاد ؟
> و قال آخر :
> إذا أنت لم ترحل بزاد من التقى ==و لاقيت بعد الموت من قد تزودا
> ندمت على أن لا تكون كمثله ==و أنك لم ترصد كما كان أرصدا
> و قال آخر :
> الموت بحر طافح موجه ==تذهب فيه حيلة السابح
> ...


اللهم توفيقك وعفوك وسترك

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا هذا، من اجتهد وجدَّ وجد، وليس من سهر كمن رقد والفضائل تحتاج إلى وثبة أسد.




لقد رضيت الغبن والغبن، وبعت عمرك بأقل ثمن
 وأنفقت فيما يرد بك الزمن، وفترت في الصحة ولا فتور للزمن


 يا مغروراً بخضراء الدمن، يا جامعاً مانعاً قل لي لمن؟


كيف ينال الفضائل مستريح البدن، سلع المعالي غاليات الثمن، وإن ساومتها فبزهد أويس وفقه الحسن.
يا هذا أوقد مصباح الفكر في بيت العلم، تلح لك الأعلام، من سد ثغور الهوى بجند الجد ملأ عين راحته من نوم الطمأنينة


 من دق صراط ورعه عن الشبهات عرض الصراط له يوم الجواز


 لله در أقوام تأملوا الوجود ففهموا المقصود
 فالناس في رقادهم وهم في جمع زادهم


 والخلائق في غرورهم، وعيونهم إلى قبورهم.
قال الإمام أحمد لقد رأيت أقواماً صالحين، رأيت عبد الله بن إدريس وعليه جبة من لبود قد أتت عليها سنون، رأيت أبا داود الحفري وعليه جبة محرقة قد خرج منها القطن وهو يصلي فيترجح من الجوع، ورأيت أبواب النجار، وقد خرج من كل ما يملكه.
وكان في المسجد شاب مصفر يقال له العوفي، يقوم من أول الليل إلى الصباح يبكي.


عملت في قلوبهم معاول الحزن معاً، فانبعثت من كل ركية، ركية ماء أسي، فجرى من طرف طرفين ماء فجرى وسخاً فغسل وسخاً.


قال أبو عمران الجوبي: أرتني أمي موضعاً من الدار قد انحفر، فقالت: هذا موضع دموع أبيك.
وكان حسان بن أبي سنان: يحضر مجلس مالك بن دينار، فيبكي حتى يبل ما بين يديه ولا سمع له صوت.


دموع المحبين، غدران في صحاري الشوق، من عادة القوم ألف البراري والجلوس إلى الشجر فإن سمعوا هتاف الحمام استغنوا عن نايح.
إذا تمكنت المحبة استحال السلو، تعلقت يد المحبة بتلابيب القلب فلا يمكنه التخلص، فيدور معها في دار المداراة.
وقع الحريق في زوايا المجلس رشوا عليه من مزاد الدمع
 يا كثيف الطبع بيض الحمام يفرق من صوت الرعد ولا حس له، أفميت أنت وهذه الصواعق حولك؟

----------


## أبو معاذ البليدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قال الله تعالى { وَالْعَصْرِ إِنَّ الاِنسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ إِلَّا الذِينَ ءَامَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ } سورة العصر . إذا تتحاببنا في ذات الله فنتناصح فيما بيننا ولنذكر بعضنا بعضا بالخير فرب خير وقع في محله فانتفع به صاحبه وانتفع معه من ذكره اللهم انفعنا وارفعنا واغفر لنا يارب  .شكرا شكرا بارك الله فيكم عل هذه الكلمات وهذا الموضوع مشكورين مأجورين إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو معاذ البليدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قال الله تعالى { وَالْعَصْرِ إِنَّ الاِنسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ إِلَّا الذِينَ ءَامَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ } سورة العصر . إذا تتحاببنا في ذات الله فلنتناصح فيما بيننا ولنذكر بعضنا بعضا بالخير فرب خير وقع في محله فانتفع به صاحبه وانتفع معه من ذكره اللهم انفعنا وارفعنا واغفر لنا يارب  .شكرا شكرا بارك الله فيكم عل هذه الكلمات وهذا الموضوع مشكورين مأجورين إن شاء الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للرفع ... روائع !

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> للرفع ... روائع !


 جزاك الله خيرا والله ما يجعلني أشارك في هذا الملتقى إلا الطيبين أمثالك أما من يعاملونني بحذف كل  مشاركاتي فالله سيحاسبهم فقد كان السلف  لا يقضون بين الأطفال في الجوز فكيف بمن يحذف قال الله قال رسوله بمجرد أنها تتنافى مع عقيدته ********

*****


من كلام ابن الجوزي:




يا هذا جَدَّ العارفون وهزلتَ وصعدوا في طلب المعالي ونزلتَ ؟ !


يا هذا تتوجه إلى الحبيب و معشوقتك الدنيا؟ !


إخواني ! تأهبوا ليومٍ تترادف فيه العَبَرات، وتعظم . الحَسَرات، فَيعضُ الظالم على يديه ويقول : يا حسرتا يوم يقول لك أين من أرضيتَ عنك بغضبي عليك، ابن آدم أين من كنتَ تَزَيَّنْتَ له وبالقبيح بارزتني، ما هذا التذلل بين يديّ وقد كنت جبّاراً عنيداَ، طالما ذُكرْتَ بموقفكَ هذا فتناسيتَ، وطالما بُصِّرْتَ بأمركَ هذا فتعاميتَ، ولم تزدد إلاّ فراراَ، يا حسرةَ العاصين، يا ذُلّ مقام المتجبرين، واخيبة المضطرين، واخسارة المُسرِفينْ.


واحسرتا! كيف قُرِّبوا وأبعِدْنا، .و ا أسفاَ كيف دنوا وطُردنا، أين لَذَعات الوجد؟ أينَ حرقات الفراق ؟ أين تلهف الزفرات ؟ أين شدة الحسرات ؟.


سادتي ! ما أعذب أيام التلاق، ما أكثر بكاء المشتاق، ما أحرّ أنفاس العشاق، أين من نجدٍ أرضُ العراق، قُسِمَتِ الغنائم، وأنت يا مسكين نائم، الحربُ غبارٌ قائمٌ، وأنت غلامٌ نائم.


تبعدون عَنّا ونرسل إليكم مسائل هل من سائل، هل من مستغفر، هل من تائب، وتُذنبون فيأتيكم منّا عذرٌ، لو لم تُذنبوا لأتى اللهُ بقومٍ يذنبون فيستغفرون فيغفر لهم.


يا واقفاَ في الصلاة بجسده والقلبُ غائب، أتدري بين يدي من أنت قائم؟ أتدري من اطلع عليك ما يصلح ما بذلتَه من التعبد مهراً للجنة فكيف ثَمَناً للمحبة؟ْ
يا مَنْ ذهب عمره في البَطالةْ، ورضيَ من الدنيا بأقبح حالَةْ، معمور الظاهر والباطن مهدوم، يا معاشر العُصاة لا تحتقروا ذنباً وإن صَغُر، فإنّ الحشيش يفتل منه الحَبْل فيخنق الفيل المغتلم، أول الحريق شرارة، يا من يُذنب ولا يتوبُ يا من أعمت قلبَهُ الذنوبُ، يَعِدُ بالتوبة ولا وَعْدَ عُرقوب، إلى متى تتعثر في ظلمة البعادْ وعدْ نفسك بتوبةٍ واعزم وقد حَصَّلْتها.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قصر الأمل/ ابن أبي الدنيا


قال  عمر بن عبد العزيز  : في بعض خطبه : 


« إن لكل سفر زادا  لا محالة ، فتزودوا لسفركم من الدنيا إلى الآخرة بالتقوى ،


 وكونوا كمن عاين ما أعد الله من ثوابه وعقابه ، ترغبون وترهبون ،


 ولا يطولن عليكم الأمل فتقسو قلوبكم ، وتنقادوا لعدوكم ،


 فإنه والله ما بسط أمل من لا يدري لعله لا يصبح بعد مسائه ولا يمسي بعد صباحه ، وربما كانت بين ذلك خطفات المنايا ،


 فكم رأيت ورأيتم من كان بالدنيا مغترا ،


 وإنما تقر عين من وثق بالنجاة من عذاب الله ،


 وإنما يفرح من أمن أهوال القيامة ،


 فأما من لا يداوي كلما  ( جرحا) إلا أصابه   جارح من ناحية أخرى ، فكيف يفرح




أعوذ بالله أن آمركم بما أنهى عنه نفسي فتخسر صفقتي ، وتظهر عولتي ، وتبدو مسكنتي في يوم يبدو  فيه الغنى والفقر ،


 والموازين فيه منصوبة ، لقد عنيتم بأمر لو عنيت به النجوم انكدرت ، ولو عنيت به الجبال لزالت ، ولو عنيت به الأرض لتشققت . 


أما تعلمون أنه ليس بين الجنة والنار منزلة ؟ وأنكم صائرون إلى أحدهما ؟

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

لفتة الكبد في نصيحة الولد/ الإمام ابن الجوزي


فانتبه يا بني لنفسك واندم على ما مضى من تفريطك، واجتهد في لحاق الكاملين، ما دام في الوقت سَعةٌ، واسقِ غصنك ما دامت فيه رطوبة، واذكر ساعاتك التي ضاعت، فكفى بها عظة، ذهبَتْ لذةُ الكسل فيها، وفاتت مراتبُ الفضائل، وقد كان السلف رحمهم الله يحبون جمعَ كل فضيلة، ويبكون على فوات واحدة منها.


قَالَ إبراهيم بن أدهم رحمه الله: دخلنا على عابدٍ مريض، وهو ينظر إلى رجليه ويبكي، فقلنا: ما لك تبكي ؟ 
فقال: ما اغبرّتا في سبيل الله تعالى ؛ 
وبكى آخر فقيل له: ما يبكيك ؟
 قَالَ: على يومٍ مضى ما صمته، وعلى ليلة ذهبَت ما قمتها.


واعلم يا بني أن الأيام تبسُطُ ساعاتٍ، والساعاتُ تبسُط أنفاسًا، وكلُ نفَسٍ خزانة، فاحذر أن تُذهِبَ نفسًا في غير شيء، فترى يوم القيامة خزانةً فارغة فتندم.
وقد قَالَ رجل لعامر بن عبد قيس: قف أكلمُك ! فقال: أمسِكِ الشمسَ.
وقعد قومٌ عند معروف رحمه الله، فقال: أما تريدون أن تقوموا، فإن ملَكَ الشمس يجرُّها لا يفتُر.
وفي الحديث: "من قَالَ سبحان الله وبحمده غُرسَت له نخلةٌ في الجنة"، فانظر إلى مضيِّعِ الساعات كم يفوته من النخل.


و من تفكر في الدنيا قبل أن يوجَد، رأى مدة طويلة، فإذا تفكر فيها بعد أن يخرج رأى مدة قصيرة، وعلِم أن اللُّبْثَ في القبور طويل،


 فإذا تفكر في يوم القيامة، علم أنه خمسون ألف سنة، فإذا تفكر في اللُّبث في الجنة أو النار علم أنه لا نهاية له، فإذا عاد إلى النظر في مقدار بقائه في الدنيا ـ فرضنا ستين سنة مثلاً ـ فإنه يَمضي منها ثلاثون في النوم، ونحوٌ من خمس عشر في الصِبا، فإذا حسبتَ الباقي، كان أكثرُه في الشهوات والمطاعم والمكاسب،


 فإذا خلص ما للآخرة وجد فيه من الرياء والغفلة كثيرًا، فبماذا تشتري الحياة الأبدية، وإنما الثمن هذه الساعات؟!

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال الحسن


 أمتكُم آخرُ الأمم وأنتم آخرُ أمتكم، وقد أسْرعَ بخياركم فماذا تنتظرون! المعاينة؟ فكأن قد. 


هيهات هيهات! ذهبت الدنيا تحال بمالها، وبقيت الأعمالُ أطواقاً في أعناق بني آدم


 فيا لها موعظةً لو وافقَتْ من القلوب حياةً؛ إنه والله لا أمةَ بعد أمتكم، ولا نبي بعد نبيكم، ولا كتابَ بعد كتابكم، أنتم تسُوقون الناسَ والساعةُ تسوقكم؛ وإنما يُنتظَر بأولكم أن يلحَقَ آخِركم. 


مَنْ رأى محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد رآه غادياً رائحاً لم يضع لَبِنة على لَبِنة  و لا قصبة على قصبة، 


رُفِع له علمٌ فشمرَ إليه؛ فالوَحا الوَحا، والنجاءُ النجاء. علام تعرجون؟ 


أسرعَ بخياركم وأنتم كل يوم تَرذلون. 


لقد صحبتُ أقواماً كانت صحبتهم قَرةَ العين وجَلَاءَ الصدور، وكانوا من حسناتهم أًن تُردً عليهم أشفقَ منكم من سيئاتكم أن تُعذبوا عليها، وكانوا فيما أحل الله لهم من الدنيا أزهدَ منكم فيما حرم الله عليكم. 


إني أسمع حسيساً، ولا أرى أنيساً، ذهب الناسُ، وبقِيتُ في النسناس،


 لو تكاشفتم ما تدافنتم؛ تَهَاديتُم الأطباقَ ولم تَهادَوُا النصائحَ.


 يابن آدم، إن دين اللّه ليس بالتحلي ولا بالتمني، ولكنه ما وقَر في القلوب وصَدَقته الأعمالُ.




عيون الأخبار/ ابن قتيبة الدينوري

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أصدق في باطنك تر ما تحب في ظاهرك،


 رش سهم عملك بريش إخلاصك في مقصدك تصب هدف الأمل.




 واعجبا!! قوسك مكسورة بالزلل، و وترك مقطوع بالكسل، فكيف تناول صدر الغرض؟
 إذا أردت العلو فارتق درج التقوى، وإن شئت العز فضع جبهة التواضع، وإن آثرت الرياسة فارفع قواعد الإخلاص،
 فوالله ما تحصل المناصب بالمنى.


فَدينارُ المُبَهَرَجِ وَإِن نَفَقَ مَردودُ ... وَقَد يَتزَيا بِالهوى غَيرُ أَهلِهِ




إذا نزلت عن مطية الإخلاص، مشيت في حسك التعثر، فتقطعت قدم القصد  ولم ينقطع المنزل، 


الرياء أصل النفاق، نفاق المنافقين صير المسجد مزبلة، فقال التنزيل  (لا تَقُم فيهِ)
 وإخلاص المخلصين رفع قدر الوسخ (رب أشعث أغبر).


إذا هبت زعازع المنافقة لم تضر شجرة الإخلاص، لأن أصلها ثابت، فأما شجرة الرياء فعند نسيم (وَقِدمِنا إِلى ما عَمِلوا مِن عَمل) اجتثت من فوق الأرض.






لا تنظر إلى جولة الباطل، وارتقب دولة الحق، إذا رأيت منافقا قد تُبع فتذكر " الدجال " غدا، و " السامري " بالأمس، وانتظر للسامري (لا مَساس) وَللأَلد باب لد.




شجرة الصنوبر تثمر في ثلاثين سنة، وشجرة الدباء تصعد في أسبوعين، فتدرك الصنوبر فتقول " شجرة الدباء: إن الطريق التي قطعت في ثلاثين سنة قد قطعتها في أسبوعين، 


فيقال لك شجرة ولي شجرة!!


 فتجيبها: مهلا إلى أن تهب ريح الخريف.


كم من متشبه بالصالحين في تخشعه ولباسه، وأفواه القلوب تنفر من طعم مذاقه (وَهُم يَحسَبون أَنهُم يُحسِنونَ صُنعاً).




في ظلمة الليل يتشبه الشجر بالرجال، فإذا طلع الفجر بان الفرق. في وقت الضحى يتمثل السراب بالماء، فمن قرب منه لم يجده شيئا. واأسفا: ما أكثر الزوار.


أَما الخِيامُ فَإِنّها كَخيامِهِم ... وَأَرى نِساءَ الحَيِّ غَيرَ نِسائِنا




تراهم كالنخل، وما تدري ما الدخل.


أيها المرائي: قلب من ترائيه بيد من تعصيه؟؟


 لا تنقش على الدرهم الزائف اسم الملك، فما كل سوداء تمرة، ولا يتبهرج الشحم بالورم.




ابن الجوزي/ اللطائف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من روائع ابن الجوزي:
أعجب العجائب: سرورك بغرورك، وسهوك في لهوك عما قد خُبِّئَ لك!
تغتر بصحتك، وتنسى دنو السقم، وتفرح بعافيتك غافلًا عن قرب الألم!
لقد أراك مصرع غيرك مصرعك، وأبدى مضجع سواك قبل الممات مضجعك، وقد شغلك نيل لذاتك عن ذكر خراب ذاتك.
كأنك لم تسمع بأخبار من مضى ... ولم تر في الباقين ما يصنع الدهر
فإن كنت لا تدري فتلك ديارهم ... محاها مجال الريح بعدهم والقبر
كم رأيت صاحب منزل ما نزل لحده حتى نزل! وكم شاهدت والي قصر وليه عدوه لما عزل!
فيا من كل لحظة إلى هذا يسري، وفعله فعل من لا يفهم ولا يدري!
وكيف تنام العين وهي قريرةٌ ... ولم تدر من أي المحلين تنزلُ؟


==
أحق الأشياء بالضبط والقهر: اللسان والعين.
==
أعظم المعاقبة أن لا يحس المعاقب بالعقوبة، وأشد من ذلك أن يقع السرور بما هو عقوبة، كالفرح بالمال الحرام، والتمكن من الذنوب، ومن هذه حاله لا يفوز بطاعة.
==
من علامة كمال العقل علو الهمة، والراضي بالدون دني.
ولم أر في عيوب الناس عَيْبًا ... كنقص القادرين على التَّمامِ
==
وقد يهان الشيخ في كبره حتى ترحمه القلوب، ولا يدري أن ذلك لإهماله حق الله تعالى في شبابه! 
فمتى رأيت معاقبًا؛ فاعلم أنه لذنوبٍ.
==
واعلم -وفقك الله- أنه لا يحس بضربةٍ مبنج؛ وإنما يعرف الزيادة من النقصان المحاسب لنفسه
ومتى رأيت تكديرًا في حال، فاذكر نعمة ما شكرت، أو زلة قد فعلت.
واحذر من نفار النعم، ومفاجأة النقم، ولا تغترر بسعة بساط الحلم؛ فربما عجل انقباضه
==
عجباً لك، لا الدهر يعظك، ولا الحوادث تنذرك، والساعات تعد عليك، والأنفاس تعد منك، وأحب أمريك إليك، أعودهما بالضرر عليك.
==
التخويف سوط يسوق النفس عن ديار الكسل، وما تظنه تعذيب تهذيب، ورب تقويم بالكسر
==
كم أفسدت الغيبة من أعمال الصالحين وكم أحبطت من أجور العاملين وكم جلبت من سخط رب العالمين 
فالغيبة فاكهة الأرذلين وسلاح العاجزين مضغة طالما لفظها المتقين
 نغمة طالما مجها أسماع الأكرمين 
فرحم الله إمرءا لم يفسد عبادة يهديها إلى حضرة العزيز الرحيم بلقمة حرام تعقب طعام الزقوم وشراب الحميم فهي كلمة ما استحلاها إلا طبع لئيم
=========
عقَارب المنَايَا تَلْسَع، وَخُدرَانُ جِسْمِ الأَمَالِ يَمنَعُ، وَمَاء الحَيَاة فِي إِنَاء الْعُمر يَرشح.
====
مَنْ قنع، طَاب عيشه، وَمِنْ طمع، طَالَ طَيشه
===
يَا أَمِيْر المُؤْمِنِيْنَ، إِنْ تَكلّمت، خفت مِنْكَ، وَإِن سكتّ، خفت عَلَيْك، وَأَنَا أُقدّم خوفِي عَلَيْك عَلَى خوفِي مِنْكَ، فَقول النَّاصح: اتَّقِ الله، خَيْرٌ مِنْ قَوْل القَائِل: أَنْتُم أَهْل بَيْت مغْفُور لَكُم.
=====
يَفتخر فِرْعَوْن مِصْرَ بِنهر مَا أَجرَاهُ، مَا أَجرَأَه!


يتبع..............

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد
لأول مرة أنظر في موضوعك 
يعجز البيان أن يبين عن مكنون الصدر من الفرح والسرور بما تكتب 
ولكن غفر الله لنا ولك من قلب صادق

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> الحمد لله وبعد
> لأول مرة أنظر في موضوعك 
> يعجز البيان أن يبين عن مكنون الصدر من الفرح والسرور بما تكتب 
> ولكن غفر الله لنا ولك من قلب صادق


آمين و جزاك الله خيرا و كتب لك الأجر
----------------

من روائع ابن الجوزي:
  يا هذا جَدَّ العارفون وهزلتَ وصعدوا في طلب المعالي ونزلتَ ؟ !
إخواني ! تأهبوا ليومٍ تترادف فيه العَبَرات، وتعظم . الحَسَرات، فَيعضُ الظالم على يديه ويقول : يا حسرتا!
 يوم يقول لك أين من أرضيتَ عنك بغضبي عليك؟
 ابن آدم أين من كنتَ تَزَيَّنْتَ له وبالقبيح بارزتني، ما هذا التذلل بين يديّ وقد كنت جبّاراً عنيداَ
 طالما ذُكرْتَ بموقفكَ هذا فتناسيتَ، وطالما بُصِّرْتَ بأمركَ هذا فتعاميتَ، ولم تزدد إلاّ فراراَ، يا حسرةَ العاصين، يا ذُلّ مقام المتجبرين، واخيبة المضطرين، واخسارة المُسرِفينْ.
---------------
 يا من عليه صورة التعبد وليس عليه وجدان العبادة. وقد يَتَزَيا بالهوى غيرُ أهلِه ,مثلُكَ لا يصلح للمحبة لا يشتم ريحَ نجدٍ إلاّ أعرابي، كيف يصلح في شرع المِحبة نومٌ بعد ترغيب:هل من سائلٍ فأعطيه ؟
--------------
 إنْ لم يكن لك مركبٌ فاجلس على دكة الاستغفار عساك تُدركُ عسكرَ الليل قبل العتمة فيسهم لك مع القوم.!
--------------
واحسرتا! كيف قُرِّبوا وأبعِدْنا، .و ا أسفاَ كيف دنوا وطُردنا، أين لَذَعات الوجد؟ أينَ حرقات الفراق ؟ أين تلهف الزفرات ؟ أين شدة الحسرات ؟.
-------------
سادتي ! ما أعذب أيام التلاق، ما أكثر بكاء المشتاق، ما أحرّ أنفاس العشاق، أين من نجدٍ أرضُ العراق، قُسِمَتِ الغنائم، وأنت يا مسكين نائم، الحربُ غبارٌ قائمٌ، وأنت غلامٌ نائم.
-------------
 طُوبى لمنْ وصَل، يا منقطعين فوزٌ لمنْ قُبل، يا مسكين لو أرادوا قربك لاستخدموك، لو تذللت لهم لرحموك، لكنّك أعرضت عنهم فتركوك، و لم تَأْتِ على المقصود فأبعدوك، وعن بابهم وفضلهم طردوك، فإِن أردتَ قربهم فابك على نفسك وقد قبلوك.
-----------
 إخواني ! إيّاكم وفرعون الهوى فإنه يصلب القلوب على جذوع النخل، قد قَسَتْ القلوبُ فصارت كالحديد فَقَرَّبوها إلى نار المواعظ، ودعوني أنفخ كير التخويف حتى يحمى، وإلاّ فما ينفع الضربُ في ،حديد بارد؟!.
----------
 إخواني ! إياكم والذنوب فإنها أذلّت اباكم بعد عزّ " اسجدوا " ، وأخرجَتْهُ من إقطاع (اسكن أنت وزوجك).
--------------
أعظمُ الظُلمة ما تَقَدَمَها ضوءٌ، وأصعب الهجر ما تقدمه وصل، وأشدّ عذاب  المحبّ تذكارُه وقت القرب
-----------
 من عرفَ قَدْرَ ما يطلبُ هان عليه ما يبذل
------------
يا معاشر العُصاة! تُعرضون عنا ونُقبل عليكم، وتبارزون ونستركم، وتنفقون نعمتنا في مخالفتنا ونمدّكم، وتنأون عنا ونستدعيكم، هل من سائل فأعطيَهُ، هل من مستغفرِ فأغفر له، هل من تائب فأتوب عليه، يا مَرْضَى الذنوب داووها بالاستغفار.
يتبع..............

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من روائع ابن الجوزي:
يا واقفاَ في الصلاة بجسده والقلبُ غائب، أتدري بين يدي من أنت قائم؟
 أتدري من اطلع عليك؟
 ما يصلح ما بذلتَه من التعبد مهراً للجنة فكيف ثَمَناً للمحبة؟ْ 
رأت فاْرة جَمَلاً فأعجبها، فَجَرَتْ بخطامه فتبعها، فلمّا وصل إلى باب بيتها وقف ونادى بلسان الحال : إمّا أن تتَخذي داراً تليقُ بمحبوبك أو محبوباَ يليقُ بداركْ!
 خُذْ من هذا إشارة إما أن تُصَلِّي صلاةً تليقُ بمعبودك أو معبوداً يليقُ بصلاتك.
----------------------
يا مَنْ ذهب عمره في البَطالةْ، ورضيَ من الدنيا بأقبح حالَةْ
 معمور الظاهر والباطن مهدوم!
 يا معاشر العُصاة لا تحتقروا ذنباً وإن صَغُر، فإنّ الحشيش يفتل منه الحَبْل فيخنق الفيل المغتلم أول الحريق شرارة
 يا من يُذنب و لا يتوبُ يا من أعمت قلبَهُ الذنوبُ، يَعِدُ بالتوبة ولا وَعْدَ عُرقوب، إلى متى تتعثر في ظلمة البعادْ و عدْ نفسك بتوبةٍ و اعزم وقد حَصَّلْتها.
----------------------
إلى متى تتعثر في ظلمة الميعاد، قد صاح بوقُ رحيلك، وحُطَتْ أطنابُ الخيم، و ما نرى لك مركب، وما نرى لك زادا
 جمعت مالكَ - لغيرك والدار يسكنها العدوُّ، ناظرتَ خطَّ ابن مقلة
. فيا مشتاقين أين شوقكم إلى ما فارقتم؟
 وأين توقكم إلى ما ألفتم ؟ 
يا قيس المحبة مُتْ على قبر ليلى 
----------------------
يا مؤخر توبته بمطل التسويف (لأَي يَومٍ اُجِلَت) كنت تقول: إذا شبت تبت.
----------------------
إذا وقعت عزيمة الصدق في قلب العبد التائب رضي الملك، فأنسى الملك، ما كتب، وأوحى إلى الأرض: اكتمي على عبدي.
قتل رجل قبلكم مائة نفس، ثم خرج تائبا فأدركه الموت، فاختصمت فيه ملائكة الرحمة وملائكة العذاب، فبعث الله ملكا يحكم بينهم، فقال: قيسوا ما بين القريتين، وأوحى إلى هذه أن تباعدي، وإلى هذه أن تقربي، فوجد أقرب إلى قرية الخير بشبر، فغفر له.
والحاكم والخصوم لا يعرفون سر (كَذِلِكَ كِدنا لِيوسُفَ).
----------------------
إذ صدق التائب أجبناه وأحييناه (وَجَعَلنا لَهُ نوراً يَمشي بِهِ في الناس)
 يا معاشر التائبين (أَوفوا بِالعُقُود) انظروا لمن عاهدتم (ولا تنقضوا الأيمان بعد توكيدها) فإن زللتم من بعد التقويم، فارجعوا إلى دار المداراة (فإنّ الله لا يمل حتى تملوا).
----------------------
يا مقهورا بغلبة النفس، صُل عليها بسوط العزيمة، فإنها إن عرفت جدك اِستأسرت لك،
و امنعها ملذوذ مباحها ليقع الإصطلاح على ترك الحرام، فإذا صبرت على ترك المباح (فَإِما مناً بَعدُ وَإِما فِداء)
 الدنيا و الشيطان خارجان عنك، و النفس عدو مباطن، و من أدب الجهاد (قاتِلوا الَّذَينَ يَلونَكُم)
 إِن مالَت إٍلى الشَهوات فاكبِحها بِلِجامِ التَقوى، و إِن أعرضت عن الطاعات فسقها بسوط المجاهدة، وإن استحلت شراب التواني، واستحسنت ثوب البطالة فصح عليها بصوت العزم. 
فإن رمقت نفسها بعين العجب فذكرها خساسة الأصل، فإنك والله ما لم تجد مرارة الدواء في حلقك، لم تقدر على ذرة من العافية في بدنك
 و قد إجتمعت عندك جنود الهوى في بيت النفس، فأحكمت حصن البطالة.
 فيا حزب التقى جردوا سيوف العزائم، وادخلوا عليهم الباب.
----------------------
النفس مثل كلب السوء، متى شبع نام، وإن جاع بصبص. الحر يلحى والعصا للعبد.
----------------------
ويحك، الأعضاء كالسواقي، والمياه النجسة في الثمرة، أنت تستفتح النهار بإطلاق الجوارح في صيد اللهو، فإذا حان حين الصلاة نعقت بها و ليست معلمة فلا تجيب.
 هيهات ان يخشع طرف ما قومه محتسب (يَغُضوا) 
وأن يحضر قلب ما أزعجه تخويف (يَعلَمُ السِرَ وَأَخفى).
يتبع..............

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من روائع ابن الجوزي:
" عمر " مع كماله يقول: يا " حذيفة " هل أنا منهم؟؟ وأنت تأمن مع ذنوبك.
--
يا متلطخا بأقذار الظلم، بادر الغسل من مد العوافي قبل أن يجزرك
 لا يغرنك عيش أحلى من العسل، فالمحاسبة أمر من العلقم
 ستعلم أيها الغريم قدر غريمك.إذ يلتقي كل ذي دين وماطله
 الحجر المغصوب في البناء أساس الخراب
 ليت الحلال سلم، فكيف الحرام؟ 
كان لبان يخلط اللبن بالماء، فجاء سيل فأهلك الغنم، فجعل يبكي ويقول: اجتمعت تلك القطرات فصارت سيلا.
ولسان الجزاء يناديه " يداك أوكتا وفوك نفخ " .
--------
كم بكت في تنعم الظالم عين أرملة، واحترقت كبد يتيم؟ (وَلَتَعلُمَنّ نَبَأَهُ بَعدَ حين) 
واعجبا من الظلمة كيف ينسون طي أيام سالف الجبابرة،( وما بلغوا معشار ما آتيناهم)، أما شاهدوا مآلهم؟ (فَكُلاً أَخَذنا بِذَنبِهِ) أما رحلوا عن أكوار الندم؟ (فَما بَكَت عَلَيهِم السَماءُ والأرض)
 أما صاح هاتف الإنذار؟ (كَم تَرَكوا مِن جَناتٍ وَعُيون)
 واعجبا للمغترين (وَقَد خَلَت مِن قَبلِهِم المَثُلات) أما يكفيهم من الزواجر (وَتَبَينَ لَكُم كَيف فَعَلنا بِهِم) من لهم إذا طلبوا وقت العود؟ (فَحِيلَ بَينَهُم وَبَينَ ما يَشتَهون)
 كم دار بنعم النعم دارت عليها دوائر النقم؟ (فَجَعلناها حَصيدا)؟
إخواني ارفضوا الدنيا فقد رفضت من كان أشغف بها منكم، اتعظوا بمن كان قبلكم قبل أن يتعظ بكم من بعدكم، الدنيا خمر ساعدها تغريد طائر الطبع فاشتد سكر الشاربن ففات موسم الربح، ثم بعد الإفاقة يقام الحد، فيقيم قائم الحزن، ويكفي في الضرب فوت الخير فإذا ماتوا انتبهوا.
--
ويحك، إن الموت سحاب، والشيب وبله، ومن بلغ السبعين اشتكى من غير علة، والعاقل من أصبح على وجل من قرب الأجل، يا هذا: الدنيا وراءك، والأخرى أمامك، والطلب لما وراء هزيمة، وإنما العزيمة في الإقدام، جاء طوفان الموت فاركب سفن التقى، ولا ترافق " كنعان " الأمل، ويحك، انتبه لإغتنام عمرك، فكم يعيش الحيوان حيران؟.
--
يا رابطا مناه بخيط الأمل، إنه ضعيف الفتل، لو فتحت عين التيقظ لرأيت حيطان العمر قد تهدمت، فبكيت على خراب دار الأمل، جسمك عندنا وقلبك على فراسخ، لا بالتسويف ترعوي، ولا بالتخويف تستوي، ضاعت مفاتيحي معك.
--
خوف السابقة وحذر الخاتمة قلقل قلوب العارفين، وزادهم إزعاجا (يَحولُ بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلبِهِ) ليس لهم في الدنيا راحة، كلما دخلوا سكة من سكك السكون أخرجهم الجزع إلى شارع من شوارع الخوف.
--
لا راحة للمحب في الدنيا، إن أحس بالحجاب بكى على البعد، وإن فتح له باب الوصل خاف الطرد
--
إذا سبقت سابقة السعادة لشخص دلته على الدليل قبل الطلب (وَلَقَد اِختَرناهُم عَلى عِلمٍ عَلى العالمين).
--
يا رفيقا في البله لدود القز،، واعجبا! ما انتفعت بموهبة العقل؟؟!.
فَأَنتَ كَدَودِ القَزّ يَنسِجُ دائِماً ... وَيَهلِكُ غَماً وَسطَ ما هوَ ناسِجُهُ
--
حرصك بعد الشيب أحر من الجمر، أبقي عمر يا أبرد من الثلج؟ والدنيا في قلبك أعز من الروح، وستصير عند الموت أهون من الأرض.
أنت في الشر أجرى من جواد، وفي الخير أبطأ من أعرج، معاصيك أشهر من الشمس، وتوبتك أخفى من السها، الزكاة عندك أثقل من " أحد " والصلاة عليك كثقل صخر على صدر طريق المسجد في حسبان كسلك، كفرسخي " دير كعب " صدرك عند حديث الدنيا أوسع من البحر، ووقت العبادة أضيق من عقد التسعين.
--
يا من هو عن نجاته أنوم من فهد، ضيعت وقتا أنفس من الدر، وإن عرضت خطيئة وثبت وثوب النمر، فإذا لاحت طاعة رغت روغان الثعلب، فإذا عاملت الناس استعملت غدر الذئب، تقدم على الظلم إقدام الأسد، وتختطف الأمانة اختطاف الحدأة.
يتبع..............

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من روائع ابن الجوزي:


من أفسد حسابه بالخيانة استحيا من عرض الدستور، من توسخت ثياب معاملته بالمعاصي لم يقرب من المقربين، من سودت الذنوب وجه جاهه ذل بين الأكرمين، من ركب ظهر التفريط نزل به دار الندامة.
--
الإخلاص مسك مصون في مسكن القلب، ينبه ريحه على حامله، العمل صورة، والإخلاص روح، إذا لم تخلص فلا تتعب، لو قطعت سائر المنازل لم تكن حاجا إلا بشهود الموقف، ولا تغتر بصورة الطاعات، فإن خصم الإخلاص إذا جاء عند حاكم الجزاء ألزم الحبس عن القبول.
 سوق الإخلاص رائجة رابحة ليس فيها كساد، المخلص يعد طاعاته لاحتقارها عرضا، وقلم القبول قد أثبتها في حيز الجوهر، المخلص مبهرج على الحق بستر الحال، وببهرجته يصح النقد.
--
الأولياء تحت ستر الخمول ما يعلمهم إلا قليل، فإن عرفتهم بسيماهم فتلمح نقاء الأسرار، لا دنس الثياب (وَلا تَعدُ عَيناكَ عَنهُم).
--
كم من مراء يتعب في تهجده، فتفض ريح الرياء أوراق تعبده، فتبقى أغصان العمل كالسلاء، وليس للشوك نسيم (فَلَو صَدَقوا اللَهَ لَكانَ خَيرا لَهُم).
--
واعجبا من أهل الرياء! على من يبهرجون؟ (وَرَبُكَ يَعلَمُ ما تَكِنُ صُدورُهُم)
 غلب على المخلصين الخشوع، فجاء المرائي يبهرج، فقيل: مهلا، فالناقد بصير
 لما أخذ دود القز ينسج جاء العنكبوت يتشبه، فنادى لسان الحال 
(إِذا اِشتَبهت دُموعُ في خُدودٍ ... تَبينَّ مَن بَكى مِمَّن تَباكى).
--
يا هذا: لا ضرر يلحقنا في معاصيك، إنما المراد صيانتك، ولا نفع لنا في طاعتك، إنما المقصود ربحك، فتدبر أمرك.
يا قوم من غيرتنا عليكم حرمنا عليكم الفواحش.
كم ندعوك وتأبى إلا الهجر، فلا العهد رعيت، ولا للتقويم استويت.
--
من رأى تصرف الدهر انتبه، أما في الغير عبر
 مهد الطفل عنوان اللحد، ريح نقع الأجل يقشع غيم الأمل
 الشباب باكورة الحياة، والشيب رداء الردى
 لو أن أيام الشباب تباع لبذلنا فيها أنفس الأنفس
 متى أسفر صبح المشيب هوى نجم الهوى
 إذا قرع المرء بباب الكهولة فقد استأذن على البلى، من عرف الستين أنكر نفسه، من بلغ السبعين اختلفت إليه رسل المنية.
يا من انطوى برد شبابه، وجيئت خلع قلعه، وبلغت سفينة سفره الساحل، قف على ثنية الوداع.
--
واعجبا لعمر لو ملىء بالزاد خيف عليه العوز، فكيف إذا تناهبته أيدي البطالة.
واعجبا لمن ينشد وقد أضل نفسه، ولمن يشفق أن ينفق دراهمه وقد ضيع عمره.
كان " ثلاج " لا معاش له سوى بيع الثلج، فبقي عنده منه شيء، لم ينفق، فجعل يقول في مناداته: ارحموا من يذوب رأس ماله.
--
فقرك من الخير مشوب بالكسل، ومتى كان الفقير كسلانا فلا وجه للغنى
لو كانت لك أنفة من التواني لخرجت من ربقة الذل
 بعت قيام الليل بفضل لقمة، شربت كأس النعاس ففاتتك رفقة (تَتَجافَى جُنُوبُهُم)
 امتلأت طعاما فإذا غريم الفراش يتقاضاك بدين النوم، فضرب على أذنك لا في موافقة أهل الكهف
 تناولت خمر الرقاد فوقع بك صاحب الشرطة فعمل في حقك بمقتضى أنم وأرقم، فجعل حدك الحبس عن قيام الليل، فخرج على توقيع قصتك وقت الفجر
 (رَضوا بِأَن يَكونُوا مَعَ الخوالِف).
يتبع..............

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من روائع ابن الجوزي:


العزائم في قلوب أربابها كالنار تشتعل، إنها لتستعمل البدن ولا تحس بالتعب.
----------------
اغسل وجه الجد من غبار الكسل، وأنفق كيس الصبر في طريق الفضائل، إن كانت لك عزيمة فليس في لغة أولي العزم ربما وعسى.
----------------
يا تائها في ظلمة ظلمه، ياموغلا في مفازة تيهه، يا باحثا عن مدية حتفه، يا حافرا زبية هلاكه، يا معمقا مهواة مصرعه، بئسما اخترت لأحب الأنفس إليك.
ويحك! تلمح الجادة فأنت في ظلال عين أملك ترى المحبوب وتعمى عن المكاره
 إذا كان عمرك في إدبار والموت في إقبال، فما أسرع الملتقى!
 كيف يبقى على حالته من يعمل الدهر في إحالته؟
 كيف تطيب الدنيا لمن لا يأمن الموت ساعة، ولا يتم له سرور يوم؟ كم قرع الزمان بوعظه فما سمعت (لِيُنذِرَ مَن كانَ حَياً) !
صاح ديك الإيقاظ في سحر ليل العبر فما تيقظت، فتنبه إذا نعق غراب البين بين البين.
----------------
يا مؤثرا ما يفني على ما يبقى، هذا رأي طبعك، هلا استشرت عقلك لتسمع أنصح النصائح؟
 من كان دليله البوم كان مأواه الخراب.
ويحك! شهوات الدنيا أحلام يزخر منها نوم الغفلة، ونظر الجاهل لا يتعدى سور الهوى، ولا يخرق حجاب الغفلة، فأما ذو الفهم فيرى ما وراء الستر
 لاحت الشهوات لأعين الطباع فغمض عنها (الَّذَينَ يُؤمِنونَ بالغَيب) فوقع أكثر الخلق في التيه، والقوم (عَلى هُدى مِن رَبِهِم).
رحل الصالحون وفي القوم تثبط، تالله لقد علموا شرف المقصد، ولكن بعدت عليهم الشقة
 واأسفا! لو عرفوا عمن انقطعوا لتقطعوا، يصبحون في جمع الحكام، ويبيتون على فراش الآثام، وينفقون في الهوى بضائع الأيام (أَُولَئِكَ الَّذَينَ اِشتَروا الضَلالَةَ بِالهُدى) 
سلمت إليهم أموال الأعمار فأنفقوها في ديار البطالة (فَما رَبِحَت تِجارَتُهُم)
 هذا والعبر تصيح (فَهَل يَنتَظِرونَ إِلا مِثلُ أَيامِ الَّذَينَ خَلَوا مِن قَبلِهِم) غير أن المسامع قد تملكها الصمم
----------------
 ويحهم!! هلا تدبروا فساد رأي أمل (وَأَن عَسى أَن يكونَ قَد اِقترَبَ أَجَلُهُم) 
إن في الماضي للمقيم عبرة، وليس المرء من غده على ثقة، ولا العمر إذا مر يعود، ولا غواري الليالي في ضمان الإرتجاع، والدهر يسير بالمقيم، فاشتر نفسك فالسوق قائمة والثمن موجود، ولا تسمعن حديث التسويف.
----------------
الدنيا سوق فيها ضجيج الشهوات، فإذا اشتغلت بها فمن يسمع المواعظ
----------------
(سبعة يظلهم الله عز وجل في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله، منهم رجل دعته امرأة ذات جمال إلى نفسها فقال إني أخاف الله)
 اسمع يا من أجاب عجوزا شوهاء، لاح للأولياء حب المشتهى فمدوا أيدي التناول، فبان للبصائر خيط الفخ، فطاروا بأجنحة الحذر، وصوت مناديهم إلى الرعيل الثاني 
(يا لَيتَ قَومي يَعلمون).
ما أصعب السباحة في غدير التمساح!
 ما أشق السفر في الأرض المسبعة!
----------------
ويحك قد بقي القليل فاستدرك ذبالة السراج، أما يزعجك صوت الحادي؟ أما يؤلمك سوط السائق؟
----------------
العلماء غرباء في الدنيا لكثرة الجهال بينهم.
 تصنيف العالم: ولده المخلد.
----------------
يا أيها الطالب: تواضع في الطلب، فإن التراب لما ذل لأخمص القدم، صار طهورا للوجه، ولا تيأس مع مداومة الخير أن يقوى ضعفك، فالرمل مع الزمان يستحجر. 
صابر ليل البلاء، فبعين الصبر تر فجر الأجر، ما يدرك منصب بلا نصب، ألا ترى إلى الشوك في جوار الورد.
----------------
أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا ، وما حصل بيدك إلا ما حصل بيد " المجنون " من " ليلى " .
يتبع..............

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من روائع ابن الجوزي:
و مما ينبغي للعاقل أن يترصده وقوع الجزاء، فإن ابن سيرين قال: عيرت رجلًا فقلت: يا مفلس! فأفلست بعد أربعين سنةً.
وقال ابن الجلاء: رآني شيخ لي وأنا أنظر إلى أمرد! فقال: ما هذا؟! لتجدن غبها، فَنُسِّيتُ القرآن بعد أربعين سنة.


وبالضد من هذا، كل من عمل خيرًا، أو صحح نية، فلينتظر جزاءها الحسن، وإن امتدت المدة، قال الله عز وجل:
 {إِنَّهُ مَنْ يَتَّقِ وَيَصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ} "يوسف: 90".
-------------
 تأملت حرص النفس على ما منعت منه، فرأيت حرصها يزيد على قدر قوة المنع.
------------
وربما رأى العاصي سلامة بدنه و ماله، فظن أن لا عقوبة، و غفلته عما عوقب به عقوبة
 وقد قال الحكماء: المعصية بعد المعصية عقاب المعصية، والحسنة بعد الحسنة ثواب الحسنة.
 و ربما كان العقاب العاجل معنويًا، كما قال بعض أحبار بني إسرائيل: يا رب! كم أعصيك ولا تعاقبني!
 فقيل له: كم أعاقبك وأنت لا تدري! أليس قد حرمتك حلاوة مناجاتي؟
--------------
واعلم -وفقك الله تعالى- أن البدن كالمطية، ولا بد من علف المطية، والاهتمام به، فإذا أهملت ذلك، كان سببًا لوقوفك عن السير.
---------------
ولأن أنفع نفسي وحدي خير لي من أن أنفع غيري وأتضرر
---------------
وكم من معرض عن العلم يخوض في عذاب الهوى في تعبده، و يضيع كثيرًا من الفرص بالنفل، ويشتغل بما يزعمه الأفضل عن الواجب، ولو كانت عنده شعلة من نور العلم،لاهتدى
--------------
التحقيق مع العوام صعب، و لا يكادون ينتفعون بمر الحق
-------------
قال أحمد بن حنبل رحمة الله عليه: من ضيق علم الرجل أن يقلد في دينه الرجال
-------------
و المقصود أن تعلم أن الشرع تام كامل، فإن رزقت فهمًا له، فأنت تتبع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، وتترك بنيات الطريق، ولا تقلد في دينك الرجال، فإن فعلت، فإنك لا تحتاج إلى وصية أخرى.
 واحذر جمود النقلة، و انبساط المتكلمين، وجموح  المتزهدين، و شره أهل الهوى، و وقوف العلماء على صورة العلم من غير عمل، وعمل المتعبدين بغير علم.
 و من أيده الله تعالى بلطفه، رزقه الفهم، وأخرجه عن ربقة التقليد، و جعله أمة وحده في زمانه، لا يبالي بمن عبث، و لا يلتفت إلى من لام، قد سلم زمامه إلى دليل  واضح السبيل

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من روائع ابن الجوزي:
و كل ما يظن من الدنيا سراب وعمارتها وإن حسنت صورتها خراب
 ومجيئها إلى مجيبها ذهاب ومن خاض الماء الغمر لم يجزع من بلل كما أن من دخل بين الصفين لم يخل من وجل
والعجب لمن يده في سلة الأفاعي كيف ينكر اللسع وأعجب منه من يطلب من المطبوع على الضر التمنع
---------------------
ولولا أن الدنيا دار ابتلاء لم تعتور الأمراض والأكدار ولم يضيق العيش على الأنبياء والأخيار ولقد لزق بهم البلاء وعدموا الراحة
ولو خلقت الدنيا للذة لم يبخس حظ المؤمن منها
----------------------
واعلم أنه إذا هذب الآمر نفسه أثر قوله إما في زوال المنكر أو في إنكسار المذنب أو إلقاء الهيبة له في القلوب
---------------------
تنبهوا يا نيام كم ضيعتم من عام الدنيا كلها منام وأحلى ما فيها أحلام غير أن عقل الشيخ بالهوى غلام
-----------------------
يا صاحب الخطايا لست معنا يا مقبلا على الهوى ما أنت عندنا ضاعت حيلي في تحصيل قلبك إشتدت حيرتي في تلافي أمرك 
واعجبا أخوفك عواقب الأمور وما تتوب و أشرح لك أحوال الصالحين وما تؤوب و متى سقطت شهوة العليل دنا الموت 
قد أوقدت نار المواعظ إلى جانب كسلك ونفس عزيمتك شديد البرودة و قد اتفق الأطباء على أن النفس البارد في المرض الحاد دليل الهلاك
--------------------------
الأيام طرق الجد و الساعات ركائب المجد و أيام العافية أوقات تستدرك و أحيانا السلامة تنادي من جد أدرك
-------------------------
كم صاح بك واعظ و ما تسمع و كم حصلت ما يكفي و ما تقنع لقد استقرضك مولاك مالك فمالك تجمع و ضمن أن نبت الحبة سبع مائة و ما تزرع تشتغل عن القرآن المنزل و تستمع من مغن يتغزل
------------------------
أخواني الموت مقاتل يقصد المقاتل فما ينفعك أن تقاتل
-----------------------
كان بعض النجارين يبيع الخشب و كان عنده قطعة أبنوس ملقاة تحت الخشب فاشتريت منه فدخل دار الملك بعد مدة فإذا بها قد جعلت سريرا للملك فوقف متعجبا و قال لقد كنت لا اعبأ بهذه فكيف وصلت إلى هذا المقام ؟
فهتف به لسان المفهم نائبا عنها كم صبرت على ضرب الفؤوس ونشر المناشير حتى بلغت إلى هذا المقام
----------------------
كم قدم إلى القبور قادم كلهم على فراش الندم نادم 
-----------------------
يا من أنفاسه محفوظة و أعماله ملحوظة أينفق العمر النفيس في نيل الهوى الخسيس
---------------------------
إلى كم تقول سأتوب ألم يخجل اللسان الكذوب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من كلام ابن القيم / الفوائد:
التوبة من الذنب كشرب الدواء للعليل ورب علة كانت سبب الصحة 
 لعل عتبك محمود عواقبه ... وربما صحت الأجساد بالعلل 
 لولا تقدير الذنب هلك ابن آدم من العجب 
ذنب يذل به أحب إليه من طاعة يدل بها عليه
 شمعة النصر انما تنزل في شمعدان الانكسار 
لا يكرم العبد نفسه بمثل اهانتها ولا يعزها بمثل ذلها ولا يريحها بمثل تعبها كما قيل :
 سأتعب نفسي أو أصادف راحة ... فان هوان النفس في كرم النفس 
 ولا يشبعها بمثل جوعها ولا يؤمنها بمثل خوفها ولا يؤنسها بمثل وحشتها من كل ما سوى فاطرها وبارئها ولا يحييها بمثل اماتتها كما قيل 
 موت النفوس جياتها ... من شاء أن يحيا يموت 
-------------------
 شراب الهوى حلو و لكنه يورث الشرق 
من تذكر خنق الفخ هان عليه هجران الحبة 
يا معرقلا في شرك الهوى جمزة عزم و قد خرقت الشبكة
---------------------
 لا بد من نفوذ القدر فاجنح للسلم 
------------------
لله ملك السموات والارض واستقرض منك حبة فبخلت بها 
و خلق سبعة ابحر وأحب منك دمعة فقحطت عينك بها 
---------------------
اطلاق البصر ينقش قي القلب صورة المنظور والقلب كعبة والمعبود لا يرضى بمزاحمة الأصنام 
----------------------
اشتغل به في الحياة يكفك ما بعد الموت
-----------------------
يا منفقا بضاعة العمر في مخالفة حبيبه و البعد منه ليس في أعدائك أضر عليك منك 
----------------------
سبحان الله ظاهرك متجمل بلباس التقوى و باطنك باطية لخمر الهوى فكلما طيبت الثوب فاحت رائحة المسكر من تحته فتباعد منك الصادقون وانحاز اليك الفاسقون
------------------------
كيف يسلم من له زوجة لا ترحمه وولد لا يعذره وجار لا يأمنه وصاحب لا ينصحه وشريك لا ينصفه وعدو لا ينام عن معاداته ونفس أمارة بالسوء ودنيا متزينة وهوى مرد وشهوة غالبة له وغضب قاهر وشيطان مزين وضعف مستول عليه 
فإن تولاه الله وجذبه اليه انقهرت له هذه كلها وإن تخلى عنه ووكله الى نفسه اجتمعت عليه فكانت الهلكة 
----------------------
ما مضى من الدنيا أحلام وما بقى منها أماني والوقت ضائع بينهما 
-----------------------
اقشعرت الأرض وأظلمت السماء وظهر الفساد في البر والبحر من ظلم الفجرة 
وذهبت البركات وقلت الخيرات وهزلت الوحوش وتكدرت الحياة من فسق الظلمة 
وبكي ضوء النهار وظلمة الليل من الأعمال الخبيثة والأفعال الفظيعة وشكا الكرام الكاتبون والمعقبات الى ربهم من كثرة الفواحش وغلبة المنكرات والقبايح وهذا والله منذر بسيل عذاب قد انعقد غمامه ومؤذن بليل بلاء قد ادلهم ظلامه
 فاعتزلوا عن طريق هذا السبيل بتوبة نصوح ما دامت التوبة ممكنة وبابها مفتوح وكأنكم بالباب وقد أغلق وبالرهن وقد غلق وبالجناح وقد علق
 (وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون) /الشعراء


.............يتبع...

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من كلام ابن القيم / الفوائد:
العمر بآخره و العمل بخاتمته 
من أحدث قبل السلام بطل ما مضى من صلاته و من أفطر قبل غروب الشمس ذهب صيامه ضائعا ومن أساء في آخر عمره لقى ربه بذلك الوجه
 لو قدمت لقمه وجدتها و لكن يؤذيك الشره
 كم جاء الثواب يسعى إليك فوقف بالباب فرده بواب (سوف) و (لعل )و (عسى)
--------------------------
قال بعض الزهاد :ما علمت أن أحدا سمع بالجنة و النار تأتي عليه ساعة لا يطيع الله فيها بذكر أو صلاة أو قراة أو إحسان
 فقال له رجل :إني أكثر البكاء 
فقال: انك أن تضحك و أنت مقر بخطيئتك خير من أن تبكي و أنت مدل بعملك ,و إن المدل لا يصعد عمله فوق رأسه 
فقال: أوصني 
فقال :دع الدنيا لأهلها كما تركوا هم الآخره لأهلها, و كن فى الدنيا كالنحلة إن أكلت أكلت طيبا وإن أطعمت أطعمت طيبا وإن سقطت على شيء لم تكسره ولم تخدشه .
---------------------------------------
 العجب ممن تعرض له حاجة فيصرف رغبته و همته فيها الي الله ليقضيها له و لا يتصدى للسؤال لحياة قلبه من موت الجهل و الإعراض و شفائه من داء الشهوات و الشبهات 
و لكن اذا مات القلب لم يشعر بمعصيته .
------------------------------------
من عرف نفسه اشتغل باصلاحها عن عيوب الناس 
من عرف ربه اشتغل به عن هوى نفسه 
أنفع العمل أن تغيب فيه عن الناس بالاخلاص و عن نفسك بشهود المنة فلا ترى فيه نفسك ولا ترى الخلق .
-------------------------------------
أجمع العارفون على أن كل خير فأصله توفيق الله للعبد وكل شر فأصله خذلانه لعبده
 و أجمعوا أن التوفيق أن لا يكلك الله إلى نفسك و أن الخذلان أن يخلي بينك وبين نفسك
--------------------------------
خوف المخلوق و رجاؤه أحد أسباب الحرمان و نزول المكروه بمن يرجوه ويخافه
 فانه على قدر خوفك من  غير الله يسلط عليك
 و على قدر رجائك لغيره يكون الحرمان
 و هذا حال الخلق أجمعه و إن ذهب عن أكثرهم علما وحالا فما شاء الله كان ولا بد وما لم يشأ لم يكن و لو اتفقت عليه الخليقة .
.............يتبع...

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من كلام ابن القيم / الفوائد:


من لم يورثه التعمير و طول البقاء إصلاح معائبه و تدارك فارطه و اغتنام بقية أنفاسه فيعمل على حياة قلبه وحصول النعيم المقيم و إلا فلا خير له في حياته .
-----------------
الطالب الصادق في طلبه كما خرب شيء من ذاته جعله عمارة لقلبه و روحه
 و كلما نقص شيء من دنياه جعله زيادة في آخرته 
و كلما منع شيئا من لذات دنياه جعله زيادة في لذات آخرته
 و كلما ناله هم أو حزن أو غم جعله في أفراح آخرته .
------------------
يالها بصيرة عمياء جزعت من صبر ساعة و احتملت ذل الأبد سافرت في طلب الدنيا و هى عنها زائلة و قعدت عن السفر الى الآخرة و هي إليها راحلة
 اذا رأيت الرجل يشتري الخسيس بالنفيس و يبيع العظيم بالحقير فاعلم بانه سفيه 
--------------
عامة مصالح النفوس في مكروهاتها كما أن عامة مضارها و أسباب هلكتها في محبوباتها
--------------
اعلم أن العبد إنما يقطع منازل السير إلى الله بقلبه و همته لا ببدنه
 و التقوى في الحقيقة تقوى القلوب لا تقوى الجوارح
--------------
العقول المؤيدة  بالتوفيق ترى أن ما جاء به الرسول هو الحق الموافق للعقل و الحكمة
 و العقول المضروبة بالخذلان ترى المعارضة بين العقل و النقل و بين الحكمة و الشرع
---------------------
 الاصول التي تبنى عليها سعادة العبد ثلاثة و لكل واحد منها ضد فمن فقد ذلك الاصل حصل علي ضده
 التوحيد و ضده الشرك
 و السنة و ضدها البدعة
 و الطاعة و ضدها المعصية 
و لهذه الثلاثة ضد واحد و هو خلو القلب من الرغبة فى الله وفيما عنده و من الرهبة منه و مما عنده 
--------------------
 أغبى الناس من ضل في آخر سفره و قد قارب المنزل
------------------------
ما ضرب عبد بعقوبة أعظم من قسوة القلب و البعد عن الله
اذا قسي القلب قحطت العين
البدن اذا مرض لم ينفع فيه الطعام و الشراب فكذلك القلب اذا مرض بالشهوات لم تنجع فيه المواعظ 
شغلوا قلوبهم بالدنيا و لو شغلوها بالله و الدار الآخرة لجالت فى معاني كلامه و آياته المشهودة ورجعت الي أصحابها بغرائب الحكم وطرف الفوائد 


.............يتبع...

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من كلام ابن القيم / الفوائد:


خراب القلب من الأمن و الغفلة و عمارته من الخشية والذكر 
إذا زهدت القلوب فى موائد الدنيا قعدت على موائد الآخرة بين أهل تلك الدعوة و اذا رضيت بموائد الدنيا فاتتها تلك الموائد.
لا تدخل محبة الله فى قلب فيه حب الدنيا إلا كما يدخل الجمل فى سم الابرة
---------------------
خلق الله سبحانه النفس شبيهة بالرحى الدائرة التي لا تسكن و لا بد لها من شيء تطحنه فإن وضع فيها حب طحنته و إن وضع فيها تراب أو حصا طحنته .
----------------------
 من أراد علو بنيانه فعليه بتوثيق أساسه و إحكامه و شدة الاعتناء به  فإن علو البنيان على قدر توثيق الأساس و إحكامه 
-----------------------
أفضل الزهد إخفاء الزهد و أصعبه الزهد فى الحظوظ
------------------------
 دخل الناس النار من ثلاثة أبواب :
باب شبهة اورثت شكا في دين الله 
و باب شهوة اورثت تقديم الهوى على طاعته و مرضاته 
و باب غضب أورث العدوان على خلقه 


 أصول الخطايا كلها ثلاثة:
 الكبر و هو الذى أصار ابليس الي ما أصاره
 و الحرص و هو الذى أخرج آدم من الجنة 
و الحسد و هو الذى جرأ أحدا بني آدم علي أخيه 
فمن وقى شر هذه الثلاثة فقد وقى الشر 
فالكفر من الكبر و المعاصى من الحرص و البغى و الظلم من الحسد 
---------------------------
أفضل الذكر و أنفعه ما واطأ فيه القلب اللسان و كان من الأذكار النبوية و شهد الذاكر معانيه و مقاصده 
------------------------
من صدق الله في جميع أموره صنع الله له فوق ما يصنع لغيره 
----------------------
سئل سهل التستري الرجل يأكل في اليوم أكلة؟
 قال أكل الصديقين 
قيل له :فأكلتين ؟
قال :أكل المؤمنين 
قيل له :فثلاث أكلات ؟
فقال :قل لأهله يبنوا  له معلفا
---------------------------
الدنيا كامرأه بغى لا تثبت مع زوج انما تخطب الأزواج ليستحسنوا  عليها, فلا ترضى بالدياثه 
 ميزت بين جمالها وفعالها ... فأذا الملاحة بالقباحة لا تفي 
 حلفت لنا ان لا تخون عهودنا ... فكأنها حلفت لنا ان لا تفي
.............يتبع...

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من كلام ابن القيم / الفوائد:


أنفع الناس لك رجل مكنك من نفسه حتى تزرع فيه خيرا أو  تصنع إليه معروفا فإنه نعم العون لك على منفعتك و كمالك 
فانتفاعك به في الحقيقة مثل انتفاعه بك أو أكثر
 و أضر الناس عليك من مكن نفسه منك حتى تعصي الله فيه فإنه عون لك على مضرتك ونقصك 
================
إذا تصادمت جيوش الدنيا و الآخرة في قلبك و أردت أن تعلم من أي الفريقين أنت فانظر مع من تميل منهما و مع من تقاتل إذ لا يمكنك الوقوف بين الجيشين فأنت مع أحدهما لا محالة 
فالفريق الأول استَغَشوا الهوى فخالفوه و استنصحوا العقل فشاوروه و فرغوا قلوبهم للفكر فيما خلقوا له و جوارحهم للعمل بما أمروا به و أوقاتهم لعمارتها بما يعمر منازلهم في الآخرة و استظهروا على سرعة الأجل بالمبادرة إلى الأعمال و سكنوا الدنيا و قلوبهم مسافرة عنها و استوطنوا الآخرة قبل انتقالهم إليها و اهتموا بالله و طاعنه على قدر حاجتهم إليها و تزودوا للآخرة على قدر مقامهم فيها فعجل لهم سبحانه من نعيم الجنة و روحها أن آنسهم بنفسه و أقبل بقلوبهم إليه و جمعها على محبته و شوقهم إلى لقائه و نعمهم بقربه و فرغ قلوبهم مما ملأ قلوب غيرهم من محبة الدنيا و الهم والحزن على فوتها و الغم من خوف ذهابها 
فاستلانوا ما استوعره المترفون وأنسوا بما استوحش منه الجاهلون 
صحبوا الدنيا بأبدانهم والملأ الأعلى بأرواحهم .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال  ابن درستويه صاحب سهل بن عبد الله -و نحن بين يديه؛ إذ أقبل أصحاب الحديث و معهم المحابر؛ فقال: قال سهل:


((اجتهدوا ألا تلقوا الله إلا ومعكم هذه المحابر)).
فغمزت بعضهم و قلت له: يملي شيئاً. فقال: يا أيها الشيخ قد مدحتها؛ فذكرنا بشيء فقال:
((اكتبوا .. .. : الدنيا كلها لا شيء؛ إلا ما كان منها علم؛ و العلم كله حجة إلا ما كان منه عمل؛ والعمل كله هباء إلا ما كان منه إخلاص؛ و أهل الإخلاص على وجل - ثم تلا: {والذين يؤتون ما آتوا وقلوبهم وجلةٌ})).
--------------------------


كان الربيع بن خثيم يقول:
((السرائر؛ السرائر؛ اللاتي تخفون على الناس وهي عند الله -عز وجل- بواد التمسوا دواءهن و ما دواؤهن إلا أن تتوب ثم لا تعود)).
------------------------
قال رجل لمحمد بن النضر الحارثي:
((أنى أعبد الله؟؛ قال: أصلح سريرتك؛ واعبده حيث شئت)).
------------------------------
قال: يحيى بن معاذ -رحمه الله- و سئل عن هذه الآية:
{إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا تتنزل عليهم الملائكة}. 
فقال يحيى: استقاموا عليه فعلاً؛ كما أقروا به قولاً
ثم قال يحيى: كونوا عباد الله بأفعالكم كما زعمتم أنكم عبيد الله بأقوالكم.
-----------------------------
قال إبراهيم بن أدهم :
((أعربنا الكلام فما نلحن؛ ولحنا في الأعمال فما نعرب)).
----------------
قال ذو النون المصري وهو يوصي أخاه ذا الكفل:
((يا أخي، كن بالخير موصوفاً؛ ولا تكن للخير وصافاً)).
------------------------------
قال علي بن الفضيل لأبيه:
((يا أبت؛ ما أحلى كلام أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
 قال: يا بني؛ وتدري لم حلا؟ لأنهم أرادوا به الله تعالى)).
--------------------------------
قال: يوسف بن أسباط :
((إني لأحسب أن الفاسق خير مني؛ لأني لو قلت للفاسق: يا فاسق، احتمل مني. ولو قال لي: يا مرائي غضبت)).
-----------------------------
قال الحسن :
 ((كانت شجرة تعبد من دون الله؛ فجاء إليها رجل؛ و قال: لأقطعن هذه الشجرة فجاء إليها ليقطعها غضباً لله؛ فلقيه الشيطان في صورة إنسان؛ فقال: ما تريد؟ 
قال: رأيت أن أقطع هذه الشجرة التي تعبد من دون الله تعالى. 
قال: إذا أنت لم تعبدها فما يضرك من عبدها؟
 قال: لأقطعنها.
 قال له الشيطان: هل لك فيما هو خير لك، لا تقطعها؛ ولك ديناران كل يوم؛ إذا أصبحت عند وسادتك.
 قال: فمن لي بذلك. 
قال: أنا لك بذلك
 فرجع؛ فأصبح فوجد دينارين عند وسادته ثم أصبح فلم يجد شيئاً.
 فقام غضبان ليقطعها. فتمثل له الشيطان في صورته. فقال: ما تريد؟
 قال: أريد أن أقطع هذه الشجرة التي تعبد من دون الله -عز وجل-
 قال: كذبت. ما لك إلى ذلك سبيل.
 فذهب ليقطعها فضرب به الأرض و خنقه حتى كاد أن يقتله. وقال: تدري من أنا؟! أنا الشيطان. جئت أول مرة غضباً لله تعالى فلم يكن لي عليك سبيل؛ فخدعتك بالدينارين؛ فتركتها؛ فلما فقدتهما جئت غضباً للدينارين؛ فسلطت عليك)).
-------------------
قال الأوزاعي :
إن المؤمن يقول قليلاً ويعمل كثيراً؛ وإن المنافق يقول كثيراً ويعمل قليلاً


الترغيب والترهيب/أبو القاسم إسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل الأصبهاني قوام السنة

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم


آمين و لك بالمثل
-------------
عن سفيان بن عيينة قال:
((كان رجل من السلف يأتي الأخ من إخوانه فيقول: ما هذا: اتق الله؛ وإن استطعت أن لا تسيء إلى من تحب فافعل؛ فقال له رجل: وهل يسيء الإنسان إلى من يحب؟
 قال: نعم؛ نفسك أعز الأنفس عليك؛ وإذا عصيت الله فقد أسأت إليها)).
-------------------
قال سعيد بن عبد العزيز :
من أحسن فليرج الثواب؛ ومن أساء فلا يستنكر الجزاء. 
ومن أخذ عزاً بغير حق أورثه الله تعالى ذلاً بحق
 ومن جمع مالاً بظلم أورثه الله فقراً بغير ظلم.
-------------------
قال محمد بن أبي توبة :
أقام معروف الصلاة، ثم قال لي: تقدم. تقدم. 
فقال محمد: إني إن صليت بكم هذه الصلاة لم أصل بكم غيرها
 فقال له معروف: و أنت تحدث نفسك أن تصلي صلاة أخرى، نعوذ بالله من طول الأمل، فإنه يضيع خير العمل
-------------------
قال الفضل بن عياض : إنما أمس مثل، واليوم عمل، وغداً أمل.
-------------------
قال علي -رضي الله عنه- :
أخوف ما أخاف عليكم ثنتان: اتباع الهوى، وطول الأمل.
 فأما اتباع الهوى فيصد عن الحق، وطول الأمل ينسي الآخرة. 
و ارتحلت الدنيا مدبرة، و ارتحلت الآخرة مقبلة، ولكل واحد منهما بنون، فكونوا من بني الآخرة، ولا تكونوا من بني الدنيا
 اليوم عمل و لا حساب، و غداً حساب و لا عمل
-------------------
قال أبو الدرداء -رضي الله عنه-:
((تجمعون ما لا تأكلون، و تأملون ما لا تدركون، وتبنون ما لا تسكنون، كالذين من قبلكم بنوا شديداً، و جمعوا كثيراً، و أملوا بعيداً، فأصبح جمعهم بوراً، و بيوتهم قبوراً و أملهم غروراً)).
-------------------
قال: مسعر بن كدام :
((كم من مستقبل يوماً ليس مستكمله، و منتظر غداً ليس من أجله، لو رأيتم الأجل و مسيره لأبغضتم الأمل وغروره)).
-------------------
قال الفضيل بن عياض:
((ما أطال رجل الأمل إلا أساء العمل)).


 الترغيب والترهيب/أبو القاسم إسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل الأصبهاني قوام السنة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع




> قال علي -رضي الله عنه- :
> أخوف ما أخاف عليكم ثنتان: اتباع الهوى، وطول الأمل.
>  فأما اتباع الهوى فيصد عن الحق، وطول الأمل ينسي الآخرة. 
> و ارتحلت الدنيا مدبرة، و ارتحلت الآخرة مقبلة، ولكل واحد منهما بنون، فكونوا من بني الآخرة، ولا تكونوا من بني الدنيا
>  اليوم عمل و لا حساب، و غداً حساب و لا عمل

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من كلام ابن الجوزي


سفر الليل لا يطيقه إلى مضمر المجاعة، تجتمع جنود الكسل فتتشبث بذيل التواني، فتزين حب النوم، وتزخرف طيب الفراش، وتخوف برد الماء، فإذا ثارت شعلة من نار الحزم، أضاءت بها طريق القصد، فسمعت أذن اليقين هاتف: هل من سائل؟
فَقُمتُ أَفرِشُ خَدِّي في الطَريقِ لَهُ ... ذُلاً وَأَسحَبُ أَجفاني عَلى الأَثَرِ
---
طلبت نيل العلى وما ارتقيت درج المجاهدة، أتروم الحصاد ولم تبذر؟
----
يا رابطا مناه بخيط الأمل، إنه ضعيف الفتل، لو فتحت عين التيقظ لرأيت حيطان العمر قد تهدمت، فبكيت على خراب دار الأمل، جسمك عندنا وقلبك على فراسخ، لا بالتسويف ترعوي، ولا بالتخويف تستوي، ضاعت مفاتيحي معك.
----
من تفكر في قرب رحيله تشاغل بالتزود، ولبئس ما صنع بائع نفسه النفسية بالأعراض الخسيسة.
إخواني: نهار الحزين كالليل، وليل المطرود كالنهار
 يا أعمى عن طريق القوم، أنا مشغول بإصلاح عينك، فإذا استوت أرشدتك الطريق، هذا أمر لا ينكشف للقلوب المظلمة برين الهوى، حتى يجلوها صيقل المجاهدة، أرضك مشحونة بشوك الذنوب فلو قد أسلمتها إلى الزارع رأيتها قد تغيرت (يَوم تُبَدَلُ الأَرضُ غَيرَ الأَرض).
----
خلقنا نتقلب في " ستة " أسفار إلى أن يتسقر بالقوم المنزل: 
السفر الأول: سفر السلالة من الطين، السفر الثاني: سفر النطفة من الظهر إلى البطن، السفر الثالث: من البطن إلى الدنيا، الرابع: من الدنيا إلى القبور، الخامس: من القبور إلى العرض، السادس: من العرض إلى منزل الإقامة.
فقد قطعنا نصف السفر، وما بعد أصعب.
----
يا مستفتحا أبواب المعاش بغير مفتاح التقوى، كيف توسع طريق الخطايا وتشكو ضيق الرزق؟
 لو اتقيت ما عسر عليك مطلوب، مفتاح التقوى يقع على كل باب ما دام المتقي على صفاء 
التقى لا يلقى  أذى، فإذا انحرف عن التقى إلتقى بالكدر.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من كلام السلف / مجمع الأمثال للميداني


الموت أهون مما بعده، وأشد مما قبله. 
إذا فاتك خير فأدركه، وإن أدركك شر فاسبقه.
أطوع الناس لله أشدهم بغضاً لمعصيته.
كثير القول ينسي بعضه بعضاً، وإنما لك ما وعى عنك.
أصلح نفسك يصلح لك الناس
حق لميزان يوضع فيه الحق أن يكون ثقيلاً، وحق لميزان يوضع فيه الباطل أن يكون خفيفاً.
من كتم سره كان الخيار في يده
من لم يعرف الشر كان جديراً أن يقع فيه
اقتصاد في سنة خير من اجتهاد في بدعة.
غمض عن الدنيا عينك، و ول عنها قلبك، و إياك أن تهلكك كما أهلكت من كان قبلك
فقد رأيت مصارعها وعاينت سوء آثارها على أهلها،
وكيف عري من كست، وجاع من أطعمت؛ ومات من أحيت.
إياكم والبطنة فإنها مكسلة عن الصلاة، مفسدة للجوف، مؤدية إلى السقم.
قال عثمان رضي الله عنه:
خير العباد من عصم واعتصم بكتاب الله تعالى. 
ونظر إلى قبر فبكى وقال: هو أول منازل الآخرة، وآخر منازل الدنيا، فمن شدد عليه فما بعده أشد ومن هون عليك فما بعده أهون.
 أنتم إلى إمام فعال أحوج منكم إلى إمام قوال. قاله يوم صعد المنبر فأرتج عليه.
 وقال يوم حصر: لأن أقتل قبل الدماء أحب إلي من أن أقتل بعد الدماء.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

بعض أقوال السلف / العزلة / الخطابي:
ارض بالله صاحبا وذر  الناس جانبا قلب الناس كيف شئت تجدهم عقاربا
قال الفضيل بن عياض ، رحمه الله : « كفى بالله محبا ، وبالقرآن مؤنسا ، وبالموت واعظا اتخذ الله صاحبا وذر  الناس جانبا »
-----
إن الناس كانوا دواء يتداوى به فأصبحوا داء لا يقبل الدواء ففر منهم فرارك من الأسد واتخذ الله تعالى مؤنسا
قال سفيان رحمه الله : هذا زمان السكوت ولزوم البيوت
قال إبراهيم النخعي لمغيرة : « تفقه ثم اعتزل »
قال مالك: لا يتهيأ  للمرء أن يخبر بكل عذر
قال عون بن عبد الله : كنت أجالس الأغنياء فلا أزال مغموما كنت أرى ثوبا أحسن من ثوبي ودابة أفره من دابتي فجالست الفقراء فاسترحت
----
إن الحق كما قيل مغضبة وبعض النصح للعداوة مكسبة
قد قال بعض الحكماء : من قابل الكثير من الفساد باليسير من الصلاح فقد غر نفسه
------
معاشرة الأشرار تورث سوء الظن بالأبرار
قال بعض الحكماء : إنك لن تصلح أبدا حتى تصلح جليسك
-----
كل موجود مملول وكل ممنوع مطلوب
قيل للأعمش : مم عمشت عيناك ؟ قال : من النظر إلى الثقلاء

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أسباب عذاب القبر
قال ابن قيم الجوزية/ الروح :


المسألة التاسعة و هي قول السائل ما الأسباب التي يعذب بها أصحاب القبور ؟


 جوابها من وجهين مجمل ومفصل أما المجمل فانهم يعذبون على جهلهم بالله وإضاعتهم لأمره وارتكابهم لمعاصيه فلا يعذب الله روحا عرفته وأحبته و امتثلت أمره و اجتنبت نهيه و لا بدنا كانت فيه أبدا فان عذاب القبر و عذاب الآخرة أثر غضب الله و سخطه على عبده فمن أغضب الله و أسخطه في هذه الدار ثم لم يتب ومات على ذلك كان له من عذاب البرزخ بقدر غضب الله وسخطه عليه فمستقل ومستكثر ومصدق ومكذب 




 و أما الجواب المفصل فقد أخبر النبي عن الرجلين الذين رآهما يعذبان في قبورهما يمشى أحدهما بالنميمة بين الناس ويترك الآخر الاستبراء من البول فهذا ترك الطهارة الواجبة وذلك ارتكب السبب الموقع للعداوة بين الناس بلسانه وإن كان صادقا وفي هذا تنبيه على أن الموقع بينهم العداوة بالكذب والزور والبهتان أعظم عذابا كما أن في ترك الاستبراء من البول تنبيها على أن من ترك الصلاة التي الاستبراء من البول بعض واجباتها وشروطها فهو أشد عذابا 
و في حديث شعبة أما أحدهما فكان يأكل لحوم الناس فهذا مغتاب وذلك نمام وقد تقدم حديث ابن مسعود رضى الله عنه في الذى ضرب سوطا امتلأ القبر عليه به نارا لكونه صلى صلاة واحدة بغير طهور ومر على مظلوم فلم ينصره 
 و قد تقدم حديث سمرة في صحيح البخارى في تعذيب من يكذب الكذبة فتبلغ الآفاق و تعذيب من يقرأ القرآن ثم ينام عنه بالليل و لا يعمل به بالنهار وتعذيب الزناة والزوانى وتعذيب آكل الربا كما شاهدهم النبي في البرزخ 

و تقدم حديث أبى هريرة رضى الله عنه الذى فيه رضخ رءوس أقوام بالصخر لتثاقل رءوسهم عن الصلاة والذى يسرحون بين الضريع والزقوم لتركهم زكاة أموالهم والذين يأكلون اللحم المنتن الخبيث لزناهم والذين تقرض شفاههم بمقاريض من حديد لقيامهم في الفتن بالكلام والخطب 


 و تقدم حديث أبى سعيد وعقوبة أرباب تلك الجرائم فمنهم من بطونهم أمثال البيوت و هم على سابلة آل فرعون و هم أكلة الربا 
و منهم من تفتح أفواههم فيلقمون الجمر حتى يخرج من أسافلهم وهم أكلة أموال اليتامى
 و منهم المعلقات بثديهن و هن الزوانى 
و منهم من تقطع جنوبهم و يطعمون لحومهم و هم المغتابون 
و منهم من لهم أظفار من نحاس يخمشون وجوههم و صدورهم و هم الذين يغمتون أعراض الناس  
و قد أخبرنا النبي صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم عن صاحب الشملة التي غلها من المغنم انها تشتعل نارا في قبره هذا و له فيها حق فكيف بمن ظلم غيره ما لا حق له فيه


 فعذاب القبر عن معاصي القلب و العين و الاذن و الفم و اللسان و البطن و الفرج و اليد و الرجل و البدن كله 
فالنمام و الكذاب و المغتاب و شاهد الزور و قاذف المحصن و الموضع في الفتنة و الداعي إلى البدعة و القائل على الله و رسوله مالا علم له به والمجازف في كلامه وآكل الربا آكل أموال اليتامى وآكل السحت من الرشوة و البرطيل و نحوهما وآكل مال أخيه المسلم بغير حق أو مال المعاهد و شارب المسكر وآكل لقمة الشجرة الملعونة و الزاني و اللوطي و السارق و الخائن و الغادر و المخادع وا لماكر و آخذ الربا و معطيه و كاتبه و شاهداه وا لمحلل و المحلل له و المحتال على إسقاط فرائض الله وارتكاب محارمه ومؤذي المسلمين و متتبع عوراتهم و الحاكم بغير ما أنزل الله و المفتي بغير ما شرعه الله و المعين على الاثم و العدوان وقاتل النفس التي حرم الله و الملحد في حرم الله و المعطل لحقائق أسماء الله و صفاته الملحد فيها و المقدم رأيه و ذوقه وسياسته على سنة رسول و النائحة والمستمع إليها 
و نواحوا جهنم وهم المغنون الغناء الذى حرمه الله و رسوله و المستمع إليهم 
و الذين يبنون المساجد على القبور و يوقدون عليها القناديل و السرج و المطففون في استيفاء ما لهم إذا أخذوه وهضم ما عليهم إذا بذلوه
 والجبارون والمتكبرون والمراؤون والهمازون واللمازون والطاعنون على السلف والذين يأتون الكهنة والمنجمين و العرافين فيسألونهم ويصدقونهم وأعوان الظلمة الذين قد باعوا آخرتهم بدنيا غيرهم
 والذى إذا خوفته بالله وذكرته به لم يرعو و لم ينزجر فاذا خوفته بمخلوق مثله خاف و ارعوى وكف عما هو فيه و الذى يهدى بكلام الله ورسوله فلا يهتدى ولا يرفع به رأسا فاذا بلغه عمن يحسن به الظن ممن يصيب ويخطىء عض عليه بالنواجذ ولم يخالفه 
والذى يقرأ عليه القرآن فلا يؤثر فيه و ربما استثقل به فاذا سمع قرآن الشيطان و رقية الزنا ومادة النفاق طاب سره و تواجد و هاج من قلبه دواعى الطرب و ود أن المغنى لا يسكت
و الذى يحلف بالله و يكذب فاذا حلف بالبندق أو برئ من شيخه أو قريبه أو سراويل الفتوة أو حياة من يحبه و يعظمه من المخلوقين لم يكذب و لو هدد وعوقب 
و الذى يفتخر بالمعصية ويتكثر بها بين اخوانه وأضرابه و هو المجاهر
  والذى لا تأمنه على مالك وحرمتك 
و الفاحش اللسان البذىء الذى تركه الخلق اتقاء شره و فحشه
  والذى يؤخر الصلاة إلى آخر وقتها و ينقرها ولا يذكر الله فيها إلا قليلا و لا يؤدى زكاة ماله طيبة بها نفسه ولا يحج مع قدرته على الحج ولا يؤدى ما عليه من الحقوق مع قدرته عليها ولا يتورع من لحظة ولا لفظة ولا أكلة ولا   خطوة و لا يبإلى بما حصل من المال من حلال أو حرام و لا يصل رحمه و لا يرحم المسكين و لا الأرملة و لا اليتيم ولا الحيوان البهيم بل يدع اليتيم ولا يحض على طعام المسكين و يرائى للعالمين و يمنع الماعون و يشتغل بعيوب الناس عن عيبه و بذنوبهم عن ذنبه
 فكل هؤلاء و مثالهم يعذبون في قبورهم بهذه الجرائم بحسب كثرتها وقلتها وصغيرها وكبيرها 




 و لما كان أكثر الناس كذلك كان أكثر أصحاب القبور معذبين و الفائز منهم قليل 
فظواهر القبور تراب وبواطنها حسرات وعذاب 
ظواهرها بالتراب والحجارة المنقوشة مبنيات وفي باطنها الدواهى والبليات تغلى بالحسرات كما تغلى القدور بما فيها
  ويحق لها وقد حيل بينها وبين شهواتها و أمانيها تالله لقد وعظت فما تركت لواعظ مقالا و نادت يا عمار الدنيا لقد عمرتم دارا موشكة بكم زوالا وخربتم دارا أنتم مسرعونى إليها انتقالا
 عمرتم بيوتا لغيركم منافعها وسكناها وخربتم بيوتا ليس لكم مساكن سواها 
هذه دار الاستباق ومستودع الاعمال وبذر الزرع وهذه محل للعبر رياض من رياض الجنة أو حفر من حفر النار

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال رجل لأبي الدرداء : « كنا نأخذ القليل من المال ينفعنا ونعرف فيه البركة ، وإنا نأخذ اليوم الكثير من المال فلم نجده ينفعنا ولا نعرف فيه البركة ؟ 
فقال أبو الدرداء : ذلك مال جمع من الغلول  يعني الظلم »


 قال  الحسن : « إن الفتنة و الله ما هي إلا عقوبة من الله عز و جل تحل بالناس »


 عن مالك بن دينار ، قال : « قرأت في الحكمة أن الله تبارك وتعالى يقول : أنا ملك الملوك ، قلوب الملوك بيدي ، فمن أطاعني جعلتهم عليه رحمة ، و من عصاني جعلتهم عليه نقمة ، و لا تشغلوا أنفسكم بسب الملوك ، ولكن توبوا إلي أعطفهم عليكم »


قال  مالك بن دينار  سمعت الحجاج ، يقول : « اعلموا أنكم كلما أحدثتم ذنبا أحدث الله عز وجل من سلطانكم عقوبة »


قيل للحجاج : إنك تفعل وتفعل ؟ 
قال : أنا نقمة بعثت على أهل العراق »


قال  الحسن  « إن الحجاج عقوبة من الله عز وجل لم تك ؛ فلا تستقبلوا عقوبة الله بالسيف ، ولكن استقبلوها بتوبة وتضرع و استكانة ، وتوبوا تكفوه »


« مر الأعمش على صناع القدور فقال : انظروا إلى أبناء الأنبياء ما صيرتهم المعاصي »


قال  الحسن  : إذا رأيت في ولدك ما تكره ، فاعتب ربك ، فإنما هو شيء يراد به أنت


قال خطاب العابد  : « إن العبد ليذنب الذنب فيما بينه وبين الله عز وجل ، فيجيء إخوانه ، فيرون أثر ذلك عليه »


 إن الرجل ليذنب الذنب في السر ، فيصبح وعليه مذلته 


قال  محمد بن واسع  : « الذنب على الذنب يميت القلب »


 قال : مالك بن دينار  : « إن الله عز وجل إذا غضب على قوم سلط عليهم صبيانهم »


قال الأوزاعي  : « إن أول ما استنكر الناس من أمر دينهم لعب الصبيان في المساجد »


قال  داود بن أبي هند : « ما نزل بلاء إلا نزلت معه رحمة ، فيكون ناس في الرحمة ، وناس في البلاء »


قال  مكحول ، : « رأيت رجلا يبكي في صلاته ، فاتهمته بالرياء ، فحرمت البكاء سنة »


قال إبراهيم  : « إني لآخذ نفسي تحدثني بالسر ، فما يمنعني أن أتكلم إلا مخافة أن أبتلى به »


العقوبات/ ابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من روائع ابن الجوزي:


 كم من يوم قطعته بالتسويف؟ وكم من سبب أضعت فيه التكليف، وكم أذن سمّاعة لا يزجرها التخويف؟.


 كم من مؤمن بالله عز وجل يحترمه عند الخلوات فيترك ما يشتهي حذراً من عقابه، أو رجاء لثوابه، أو إجلالاً له، فيكون بذلك الفعل كأنه طرح عوداً هندياً على مجمر فيفوح طيبه فيستنشقه الخلائق ولا يدرون أين هو.


كم من عالم جمع كتباً كثيرة ما انتفع بها.
وكم من منتفع ما عنده عشرة أجزاء، وكم من طيب العيش لا يملك دينارين.
وكم من ذي قناطير منغص.


 كم من نظرة تحلو في العاجلة، ومرارتها لا تطاق في العاقبة الآجلة و كم من نظرة محتقرة زلت بها الأقدام.


عبد الله بن سهل الرازي قال: سمعت يحيى بن معاذ يقول: كم من مستغفر ممقوت وساكت مرحوم. ثم قال يحيى: هذا أستغفر الله وقلبه فاجر، وهذا سكت وقلبه ذاكر.


كم من رجل يرى أنه قد أصلح شأنه، قد أصلح قربانه، قد أصلح همته، قد أصلح عمله، يجمع ذلك يوم القيامة ثم يضرب به وجهه.


كم من مذكر بالله ناس لله، وكم من مخوف بالله جريء على الله وكم من داع إلى الله فار من الله. وكم تال لكتاب الله منسلخ من آيات الله.


كم من مستقبل يوماً لا يستكمله، وراج غداً لا يبلغه، لو تنظرون إلى الأجل ومسيره لأبغضتم الأمل وغروره.


كم من موعظة تعيها وكأنك ما سمعتها و كم من ذنوب تعيب غيرك بها أنت صنعتها وكم أمرتك النفس بما يؤذي فأطعتها يا موافقا لنفسه آذيتها خالفها وقد نفعتها


 كم من شهوة ذهبت لذتها وبقيت تبعتها


 كم من قائم لله تعالى في هذا الليل قد اغتبط بقيامه في ظلمة حفرته وكم من نائم قد ندم على طول نومه


كم من جواد بلا حمار  ومن حمار على حمار !!

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ما جاء من المواعظ على صيغة( يا ابن آدم)


يا ابن آدم، لم تحرّض الناس على الخير، وتدع ذلك من نفسك؟ 
يا ابن آدم، لم تذكّر الناس وتنسى نفسك؟ 
يا ابن آدم، لم تدعوني وتفرّ مني؟ 
ان كان كما تقول، فاحبس لسانك، واذكر خطيئتك، واقعد في بيتك.


يا ابن آدم، هبطت صحيفتك، ووكّل بك ملكان كريمان، أحدهما عن يمينك، والآخر عن شمالك، فالذي عن يمينك يكتب حسناتك، والذي عن يسارك يكتب سيئاتك
 اعمل ما شئت، و أقلل أو أكثر، حتى إذا فارقت الدنيا، طويت صحيفتك، وعلّقت في عنقك، فإذا كان يوم القيامة، أخرجت وقيل لك:{ اقرأ كتابك كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا} الاسراء 14.
يا أخي، عدل و الله عليك من جعلك حسيب نفسك.
يا ابن آدم، اعلم أنك تموت وحدك، و تدخل قبرك وحدك، وتبعث وحدك، وتحاسب وحدك.


يا ابن آدم، انّ لك عاجلا و عاقبة، فلا تؤثر عاجلتك على عاقبتك، فقد، والله، رأيت أقواما آثروا عاجلتهم على عاقبتهم، فهلكوا وذلوا وافتضحوا.
يا ابن آدم، بع دنياك بآخرتك تربحهما جميعا، ولا تبع آخرتك بدنياك فتخسرهما جميعا.
يا ابن آدم، لا يضرّك ما أصابك منشدة الدنيا إذا ادّخر لك خير الآخرة، وهل ينفعك ما أصبت من رخائها إذا حرمت من خير الآخرة.
يا ابن آدم، الدنيا مطيّة، ان ركبتها حملتك، وان حملتها قتلتك.
يا ابن آدم: انك مرتهن بعملك، وآت على أجلك، ومعروض على ربك، فخذ مما في يديك لما بين يديك، وعند لموت يأتيك الخبر.
يا ابن آدم: لا تعلق قلبك بالدنيا فتعلقه بشر متعلق، حسبك أيها المرء ما بلّغك المحل.


 يا ابن آدم، ما تصنع بالدنيا؟ حلالها حساب، وحرامها عقاب".


يا ابن آدم، ما لك تأسف على مفقود لا يرده عليك الفوت؟ وما لك تفرح بموجود لا يتركه في يديك الموت؟


مفاوز الدنيا تقطع بالأقدام، ومفاوز الآخرة تقطع بالقلوب - يا ابن آدم لا يزال دينك متمزقاً ما دام قلبك بحب الدنيا متعلقاً.


من مثلك يا ابن آدم؟ خلي بينك وبين المحراب والماء. كلما شئت دخلت على الله عز وجل ليس بينك وبينه ترجمان.


يا ابن ادم انه قد ذهب منك ما لا يرجع اليك واقام معك ما سيذهب.


يا ابن ادم مضت لنا اصول نحن فروعها فما بقاء الفرع بعد اصله.


يا ابن آدم لقد خلقت لأمر عظيم لو كنت تعقل لظهر قنوعك و لبان خشوعك وثارت دموعك خوفا من القبر و وحشته و من اللحد وضغطته ومن هول المطلع وروعته


اعلم يا مسكين أن المنية خير من الحياة الدنية يا ابن آدم الرقاد و الله تحت التراب خير لمعصيتك لرب الأرباب


يا ابن آدم تطلب موعظة ساعة وتقيم على الذنب سنة


يا ابن آدم فرح الخطيئة اليوم قليل وحزنها في غد طويل


يا ابن آدم أنت بين ذنب لا تدري أغفر؟ وحسنة لا تدري أقبلت؟ فأين الانزعاج؟


يا ابن آدم، بع دنياك بآخرتك تربحهما جميعا، ولا تبع آخرتك بدنياك فتخسرهما جميعا.


يا ابن آدم، لا يضرّك ما أصابك في الدنيا إذا ادّخر لك خير الآخرة، وهل ينفعك ما أصبت من رخائها إذا حرمت من خير الآخرة.


يا ابن آدم، الدنيا مطيّة، ان ركبتها حملتك، وان حملتها قتلتك.
يا ابن آدم: انك مرتهن بعملك، وآت على أجلك، و معروض على ربك، فخذ مما في يديك لما بين يديك، وعد لموت يأتيك الخبر.
يا ابن آدم: لا تعلق قلبك بالدنيا فتعلقه بشر متعلق، حسبك أيها المرء ما بلّغك المحل.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

60 موعظة قصيرة لابن الجوزي



1- اخواني : الذنوب تغطي على القلوب ، فإذا أظلمت مرآة القلب لم يبن فيها وجه الهدى ، و من علم ضرر الذنب استشعر الندم . 


2- يا صاحب الخطايا اين الدموع الجارية ، يا اسير المعاصي إبك على الذنوب الماضية ، أسفاً لك إذا جاءك الموت و ما أنبت ، واحسرة لك إذا دُعيت إلى التوبة فما أجبت ، كيف تصنع إذا نودي بالرحيل و ما تأهبت ، ألست الذي بارزت بالكبائر و ما راقبت ؟ 


3- أسفاً لعبد كلما كثرت اوزاره قلّ استغفاره ، و كلما قرب من القبور قوي عنده الفتور . 


4- اذكر اسم من إذا اطعته افادك ، و إذا اتيته شاكراً زادك ، و إذا خدمته أصلح قلبك و فؤادك 


5- أيها الغافل ما عندك خبر منه ! فما تعرف من نفسك إلا ان تجوع فتاكل ، و تشبع فتنام ، و تغضب فتخاصم ، فبم تميزت عن البهائم ! 


6- واعجباً لك ! لو رايت خطاً مستحسن الرقم لأدركك الدهش من حكمة الكاتب ، و انت ترى رقوم القدرة و لا تعرف الصانع ، فإن لم تعرفه بتلك الصنعة فتعجّب ، كيف اعمى بصيرتك مع رؤية بصرك ! 


7- يا من قد وهى شبابه ، و امتلأ بالزلل كتابه ، أما بلغك ان الجلود إذا استشهدت نطقت ! اما علمت ان النار للعصاة خلقت ! إنها لتحرق كل ما يُلقى فيها ، فتذكر أن التوبة تحجب عنها ، و الدمعة تطفيها . 


8- سلوا القبور عن سكانها ، و استخبروا اللحود عن قطانها ، تخبركم بخشونة المضاجع ، و تُعلمكم أن الحسرة قد ملأت المواضع ، و المسافر يود لو انه راجع ، فليتعظ الغافل و ليراجع . 


9- يا مُطالباً باعماله ، يا مسؤلاً عن افعاله ، يا مكتوباً عليه جميع أقواله ، يا مناقشاً على كل أحواله ، نسيانك لهذا أمر عجيب ! 


10- إن مواعظ القرآن تُذيب الحديد ، و للفهوم كل لحظة زجر جديد ، و للقلوب النيرة كل يوم به وعيد ، غير أن الغافل يتلوه و لا يستفيد 


11- كان بشر الحافي طويل السهر يقول : أخاف أن يأتي أمر الله و أنا نائم 


12- من تصور زوال المحن و بقاء الثناء هان الابتلاء عليه ، و من تفكر في زوال اللذات وبقاء العار هان تركها عنده ، و ما يُلاحظ العواقب إلا بصر ثاقب . 


13- عجباً لمؤثر الفانية على الباقية ، و لبائع البحر الخضم بساقية ، و لمختار دار الكدر على الصافية ، و لمقدم حب الأمراض على العافية . 


14- قدم على محمد بن واسع ابن عم له فقال له من اين اقبلت ؟ قال : من طلب الدنيا ، فقال : هل ادركتها ؟ قال لا ، فقال : واعجباً ! انت تطلب شيئاً لم تدركه ، فكيف تدرك شيئاً لم تطلبه . 


15- يُجمع الناس كلهم في صعيد ، و ينقسمون إلى شقي و سعيد ، فقوم قد حلّ بهم الوعيد ، و قوم قيامتهم نزهة و عيد ، و كل عامل يغترف من مشربه . 


16- كم نظرة تحلو في العاجلة ، مرارتها لا تُـطاق في الآخرة ، يا ابن أدم قلبك قلب ضعيف ، و رأيك في إطلاق الطرف رأي سخيف ، فكم نظرة محتقرة زلت بها الأقدام 


17- ياطفل الهوى ! متى يؤنس منك رشد ، عينك مطلقة في الحرام ، و لسانك مهمل في الآثام ، و جسدك يتعب في كسب الحطام . 


18- أين ندمك على ذنوبك ؟ أين حسرتك على عيوبك ؟ إلى متى تؤذي بالذنب نفسك ، و تضيع يومك تضييعك أمسك ، لا مع الصادقين لك قدم ، و لا مع التائبين لك ندم ، هلاّ بسطت في الدجى يداً سائلة ، و أجريت في السحر دموعاً سائلة . 


19- تحب اولادك طبعاً فأحبب والديك شرعاً ، و ارع أصلاً أثمر فرعاً ، و اذكر لطفهما بك و طيب المرعى أولاً و اخيرا ، فتصدق عنهما إن كانا ميتين ، و استغفر لهما و اقض عنهما الدين 


20- من لك إذا الم الألم ، و سكن الصوت و تمكن الندم ، ووقع الفوت ، و أقبل لأخذ الروح ملك الموت ، و نزلت منزلاً ليس بمسكون ، فيا أسفاً لك كيف تكون ، و اهوال القبر لا تطاق . 


21- كأن القلوب ليست منا ، و كان الحديث يُعنى به غيرنا ، كم من وعيد يخرق الآذانا .. كأنما يُعنى به سوانا .. أصمّنا الإهمال بل اعمانا . 


22- يا ابن آدم فرح الخطيئة اليوم قليل ، و حزنها في غد طويل ، ما دام المؤمن في نور التقوى ، فهو يبصر طريق الهدى ، فإذا أطبق ظلام الهوى عدم النور 


23- انتبه الحسن ليلة فبكى ، فضج اهل الدار بالبكاء فسالوه عن حاله فقال : ذكرت ذنباً فبكيت ! يا مريض الذنوب ما لك دواء كالبكاء 


24- يا من عمله بالنفاق مغشوش ، تتزين للناس كما يُزين المنقوش ، إنما يُنظر إلى الباطن لا إلى النقوش ، فإذا هممت بالمعاصي فاذكر يوم النعوش ، و كيف تُحمل إلى قبر بالجندل مفروش . 


25- ألك عمل إذا وضع في الميزان زان ؟ عملك قشر لا لب ، و اللب يُثقل الكفة لا القشر 


26- رحم الله أعظما ً نصبت في الطاعة و انتصبت ، جن عليها الليل فلما تمكن و ثبت ، و كلما تذكرت جهنم رهبت و هربت ، و كلما تذكرت ذنوبها ناحت عليها و ندبت . 


27- يا هذا لا نوم أثقل من الغفلة ، و لا رق أملك من الشهوة ، و لا مصيبة كموت القلب ، و لا نذير أبلغ من الشيب . 


28- إلى كم اعمالك كلها قباح ، اين الجد إلى كم مزاح ، كثر الفساد فأين الصلاح ، ستفارق الأرواح الأجساد إما في غدو و إما في رواح ، و سيخلو البلى بالوجوه الصباح ، أفي هذا شك ام الأمر مزاح 


29- فليلجأ العاصي إلى حرم الإنابة ، و ليطرق بالأسحار باب الإجابة ، فما صدق صادق فرُد ، و لا اتى الباب مخلص فصُد ، و كيف يُرد من استُدعي ؟ و إنما الشان في صدق التوية . 


30- إخواني : الأيام مطايا بيدها أزمة ركبانها ، تنزل بهم حيث شاءت ، فبينا هم على غواربها ألقــتهم فوطئتهم بمناسمها . 


31- النظر النظر إلى العواقب ، فإن اللبيب لها يراقب ، أين تعب من صام الهواجر ؟ و أين لذة العاصي الفاجر ؟ فكأن لم يتعب من صابر اللذات ، و كان لم يلتذ من نال الشهوات . 


32- حبس بعض السلاطين رجلاً زماناً طويلا ثم اخرجه فقال له : كيف وجدت محبسك ؟ قال : ما مضى من نعيمك يوم إلا و مضى من بؤسي يوم ، حتى يجمعنا يوم 


33- جبلت القلوب على حب من أحسن إليها ، فواعجباً ممن لم ير محسناً سوى الله عز وجل كيف لا يميل بكليته إليه . 


34- إحذر نفار النعم فما كل شارد بمردود ، إذا وصلت إليك أطرافها فلا تُنفر أقصاها بقلة لشكر . 


35- اجتمعت كلمة إلى نظرة على خاطر قبيح و فكرة ، في كتاب يًحصي حتى الذرة ، و العصاة عن المعاصي في سكرة ، فجنو من جِنى ما جنوا ، ثمار ما قد غرسوه . 


36- يا هذا ! ماء العين في الأرض حياة الزرع ، و ماء العين على الخد حياة القلب . 


37- يا طالب الجنة ! بذنب واحد أُخرج ابوك منها ، أتطمع في دخولها بذنوب لم تتب عنها ! إن امرأً تنقضي بالجهل ساعاته ، و تذهب بالمعاصي أوقاته ، لخليق ان تجري دائماً دموعه ، و حقيق أن يقل في الدجى هجوعه . 


38- أعقل الناس محسن خائف ، و أحمق الناس مسئ آمن . 


39- لا يطمعن البطال في منازل الأبطال ، إن لذة الراحة لا تنال بالراحة ، من زرع حصد و من جد وجد ، فالمال لا يحصل إلا بالتعب ، و العلم لا يُدرك إلا بالنصب ، و اسم الجواد لا يناله بخيل ، و لقب الشجاع لا يحصل إلا بعد تعب طويل . 


40- كاتبوا بالدموع فجائهم الطف جواب ، اجتمعت أحزان السر على القلب فأوقد حوله الأسف و كان الدمع صاحب الخبر فنم . 


41- كيف يفرح بالدنيا من يومه يهدم شهره ، و شهره يهدم سنته ، و سنته تهدم عمره ، كيف يلهو من يقوده عمره إلى اجله ، وحياته على موته . 


42- إخواني : الدنيا في إدبار ، و اهلها منها في استكثار ، و الزارع فيها غير التقى لا يحصد إلا الندم . 


43- ويحك ! أنت في القبر محصور إلى ان ينفخ في الصور ، ثم راكب أو مجرور ، حزين او مسرور ، مطلق او مأسور ، فما هذا اللهو و الغرور ! 


44- بأي عين تراني يا من بارزني و عصاني ، بأي وجه تلقاني ، يا من نسي عظمة شاني ، خاب المحجوبون عني ، و هلك المبعدون مني . 


45- يا هذا زاحم باجتهادك المتقين ، و سر في سرب أهل اليقين ، هل القوم إلا رجال طرقوا باب التوفيق ففتح لهم ، و ما نياس لك من ذلك . 


46- ألا رُب فرح بما يؤتى قد خرج اسمه مع الموتى ، ألا رُب معرض عن سبيل رشده ، قد آن أوان شق لحده ، ألا رُب ساع في جمع حطامه ، قد دنا تشتيت عظامه ، ألا رُب مُجد في تحصيل لذاته ، قد آن خراب ذاته 


47- يا مضيعاً اليوم تضييعه أمس ، تيقظ ويحك فقد قتلت النفس ، و تنبه للسعود فإلى كم نحس ، و احفظ بقية العمر ، فقد بعت الماضي بالبخس . 


48- عينك مطلقة في الحرام ، و لسانك منبسط في الآثام ، و لأقدامك على الذنوب إقدام ، و الكل مثبت في الديوان . 


49- كانوا يتقون الشرك و المعاصي ، و يجتمعون على الأمر بالخير و التواصي ، و يحذرون يوم الأخذ بالأقدام و النواصي ، فاجتهد في لحاقهم ايها العاصي ، قبل ان تبغتك المنون . 


50- أذبلوا الشفاه يطلبون الشفاء بالصيام ، و أنصبوا لما انتصبوا الأجساد يخافون المعاد بالقيام ، و حفظوا الألسنة عما لا يعني عن فضول الكلام ، و اناخوا على باب الرجا في الدجى إذا سجى الظلام ، فأنشبوا مخاليب طمعهم في العفو ، فإذا الأظافير ظافرة . 


51- يا مقيمين سترحلون ، يا غافلين عن الرحيل ستظعنون ، يا مستقرين ما تتركون ، أراكم متوطنين تأمنون المنون 


52- وعظ أعرابي ابنه فقال : أي بني إنه من خاف الموت بادر الفوت ، و من لم يكبح نفسه عن الشهوات أسرعت به التبعات ، و الجنة و النار أمامك . 
53- يا له من يوم لا كالأيام ، تيقظ فيه من غفل و نام ، و يحزن كل من فرح بالآثام ، و تيقن أن أحلى ما كان فيه أحلام ، واعجباً لضحك نفس البكاء أولى بها . 


54- إن النفس إذا أُطمعت طمعت ، و إذا أُقنعت باليسير قنعت ، فإذا أردت صلاحها فاحبس لسانها عن فضول كلامها ، و غُض طرفها عن محرم نظراتها ، و كُف كفها عن مؤذي شهواتها ، إن شئت ان تسعى لها في نجاتها . 


55- علامة الاستدراج : العمى عن عيوب النفس ، ما ملكها عبد إلا عز ، و ما ملكت عبداً إلا ذل . 

56- ميزان العدل يوم القيامة تبين فيه الذرة ، فيجزى العبد على الكلمة قالها في الخير ، و النظرة نظرها في الشر ، فيا من زاده من الخير طفيف ، احذر ميزان عدل لا يحيف . 


57- سمع سليمان بن عبدالملك صوت الرعد فانزعج ، فقال له عمر بن عبد العزيز : يا أمير المؤمنين هذا صوت رحمته فكيف بصوت عذابه ؟ 


58- يا من أجدبت أرض قلبه ، متى تهب ريح المواعظ فتثير سحاباً ، فيه رعود و تخويف ، و بروق و خشية ، فتقع قطرة على صخرة القلب فيتروى و يُنبت . 


59- قال بعض السلف : إذا نطقت فاذكر من يسمع ، و إذا نظرت فاذكر من يرى ، و إذا عزمت فاذكر من يعلم . 
60- قال سفيان الثوري يوماً لأصحابه : أخبروني لو كان معكم من يرفع الحديث إلى السلطان أكنتم تتكلمون بشئ ؟ قالوا : لا ، قال ، فإن معكم من يرفع الحديث إلى الله عز وجل . 


61- كلامك مكتوب ، و قولك محسوب ، و انت يا هذا مطلوب ، و لك ذنوب و ما تتوب ، و شمس الحياة قد اخذت في الغروب فما أقسى قلبك من بين القلوب .




المصدر

http://www.saaid.net/rasael/292.htm

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

إِن الْمَوْت أَمر كبار لمن أنجد وأغار وكأس تدار فِيمَن أَقَامَ أَو سَار وَبَاب تسوقك إِلَيْهِ يَد الأقدار و يزعجك فِيهِ حكم الِاضْطِرَار وَيخرج بك إِمَّا إِلَى الْجنَّة وَإِمَّا إِلَى النَّار




وَاعْلَمُوا أَنه لَو لم يكن فِي الْمَوْت إِلَّا الإعدام وانحلال الْأَجْسَام ونسيانك أُخْرَى اللَّيَالِي وَالْأَيَّام لَكَانَ وَالله لأهل اللَّذَّات مكدرا ولأصحاب النَّعيم مغيرا و  لأرباب الْعُقُول عَن الرَّغْبَة فِي هَذِه الدَّار زاجرا ومنفرا كَمَا قَالَ مطرف بن عبد الله بن الشخير:
إِن هَذَا الْمَوْت نغص على أهل النَّعيم نعيمهم فَاطْلُبُوا نعيما لَا موت فِيهِ


وَاعْلَمُوا رحمكم الله أَن النَّاس فِي ذكر الْمَوْت على ضروب فَمنهمْ المنهمك فِي لذاته المثابر على شهواته المضيع فِيهَا مَالا يرجع من أوقاته لَا يخْطر الْمَوْت لَهُ على بَال وَلَا يحدث نَفسه بِزَوَال قد أطرح أخراه واكب على دُنْيَاهُ وَاتخذ إلهه هَوَاهُ فأصمه ذَلِك وأعماه وأهلكه وأرداه


فَإِن ذكر لَهُ الْمَوْت نفر وشرد وَإِن وعظ أنف وَبعد وَ قَامَ فِي أمره الأول وَ قعد 
قد حاد عَن سَوَاء نهجه و نكب عَن طَرِيق فلجه وَأَقْبل على بَطْنه وفرجه تبت يَدَاهُ وخاب مسعاه وَكَأَنَّهُ لم يسمع قَول الله عز وَجل (كل نفس ذائقة الْمَوْت)


ثمَّ رُبمَا أخطر الْمَوْت بخاطره وَجعله من بعض خواطره فَلَا يهيج مِنْهُ إِلَّا غما وَلَا يثير من قلبه إِلَّا حزنا مَخَافَة أَن يقطعهُ عَمَّا يؤمل أَو يفطمه عَن لَذَّة فِي الْمُسْتَقْبل
 وَرُبمَا فر بفكره مِنْهُ وَدفع ذَلِك الخاطر عَنهُ وَيَا ويحه كَأَنَّهُ لم يسمع قَول الله عز وَجل {قل إِن الْمَوْت الَّذِي تفرون مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ ملاقيكم} وَلَا قَول الْقَائِل
فر من الْمَوْت أَو اثْبتْ لَهُ ... لَا بُد من أَنَّك تَلقاهُ
واكتب بهذي الدَّار مَا شئته ... فَإِن فِي تِلْكَ ستقراه


وَ كَذَلِكَ من كَانَ قلبه مُتَعَلقا بالدنيا وهمه فِيهَا وَ نَظره مصروفا إِلَيْهَا و سعيه كُله لَهَا وَ هُوَ مَعَ ذَلِك من طلابها المحرومين وأبنائها المكدودين لم ينل مِنْهَا حظا وَ لَا رقى مِنْهَا مرقى وَ لَا نجح لَهُ فِيهَا مسعى
 إِن ذكر لَهُ الْمَوْت تصامم عَن ذكره وَ لم يُمكنهُ من فكره وَ تَمَادَى على أول أمره رَجَاء أَن يبلغ مَا أمل أَو يدْرك بعض مَا تخيل
 فعمره ينقص وحرصه يزِيد وجسمه يخلق وأمله جَدِيد وحتفه قريب ومطلبه بعيد


يحرص حرص مُقيم و لا يسير إِلَى الْآخِرَة سير مجد كَأَن الدُّنْيَا حق الْيَقِين وَالْآخِرَة ظن من الظنون وَفِي مثل هَذَا قيل:
أتحرص يَا ابْن آدم حرص بَاقٍ ... وَأَنت تمر وَيحك كل حِين
وتعمل طول دهرك فِي ظنون ... وَأَنت من الْمنون على يَقِين


وَ هَذَا إِذا ذكر الْمَوْت أَو ذكر بِهِ لم يخف أَن يقطع عَلَيْهِ مهما من الْأَغْرَاض قد كَانَ حصله وَلَا عَظِيما من الآمال فِي نَفسه قد كَانَ أدْركهُ لِأَنَّهُ لم يصل إِلَيْهِ وَلَا قدر عَلَيْهِ لكنه يخَاف أَن يقطعهُ فِي الْمُسْتَقْبل عَن بُلُوغ أمل يحدث بِهِ نَفسه و يخدع بِهِ حسه وَهُوَ يرى فِيهِ يَوْمه كَمَا قد رأى فِيهِ أمسه
قد مَلأ قلبه بِتِلْكَ الْأَحَادِيث المشغلة والأماني المرذلة والوساوس المتلفة قد جعلهَا ديدنه وَدينه وإيمانه ويقينه
وَ رُبمَا ضَاقَ ذرعه بالدنيا وَطَالَ همه فِيهَا من تعذر مُرَاده عَلَيْهِ وَقلة تَأتيه لَهُ فتمنى الْمَوْت إِذْ ذَاك ليستريح بِزَعْمِهِ وَ هَذَا من جَهله بِالْمَوْتِ وَبِمَا بعد الْمَوْت 
وَالَّذِي يستريح بِالْمَوْتِ غَيره وَالَّذِي يفرح بِهِ سواهُ إِنَّمَا الْفَرح من وَرَاء الصِّرَاط والراحة بعد الْمَغْفِرَة


توفيت امْرَأَة كَانَ أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يمازحونها وَيضْحَكُونَ مَعهَا فَقَالَت عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا لقد استراحت فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِنَّمَا يستريح من غفر لَهُ ذكره أَبُو بكر الْبَزَّار فِي مُسْنده


فَلَا يزَال هَذَا البائس يتَحَمَّل من الدُّنْيَا بؤسها ويتلقى نحوسها و يلبس لكل شدَّة لبوسها وَ هُوَ يتعلل بعسى وَ لَعَلَّ 
وَ يرى جنده الأفل وَحزبه الْأَقَل وناصره الْأَذَل فَلَا يرعوي وَلَا يزدجر وَلَا يفكر وَلَا يعْتَبر وَلَا ينظر وَلَا يستبصر حَتَّى إِذا وَقعت رايته وَقَامَت قِيَامَته وهجمت عَلَيْهِ منيته وأحاطت بِهِ خطيئته فانكشف لَهُ الغطاء وتبدت لَهُ موارد الشَّقَاء صَاح واخيبتاه واثكل أُمَّاهُ واسوء منقلباه


هَيْهَات هَيْهَات نَدم وَالله حَيْثُ لَا يَنْفَعهُ النَّدَم وَأَرَادَ التثبيت بَعْدَمَا زلت بِهِ الْقدَم فَخر صَرِيعًا لِلْيَدَيْنِ وَلِلْفَمِ إِلَى حَيْثُ أَلْقَت رَحلهَا أم قشعم 
فنعوذ بِاللَّه من الحرمان وَمن ضحك الْعَدو وشماتة الشَّيْطَان

وَ هَذَا وَالَّذِي قبله إِن لم يكن لَهما عناية أزلية وسابقة أولية فَيمسك عَلَيْهِمَا الْإِيمَان وَيخْتم لَهما بِالْإِسْلَامِ وَإِلَّا فقد هلكا كل الْهَلَاك و وقعا بِحَيْثُ لَا دراك وَلَا مخلص وَلَا إنفكاك
فنعوذ بِاللَّه من سوء الْقَضَاء ودرك الشَّقَاء بفضله وَرَحمته


وَ رجل آخر وَ قَلِيل مَا هم من أزيل من عينه قذاها وكشف عَن بصيرته عماها وَعرضت عَلَيْهِ الْحَقِيقَة فرآها وَأبْصر نَفسه وهواها فزجرها ونهاها وأبغضها وقلاها 
فلبى الْمُنَادِي وَأجَاب الدَّاعِي وشمر لتلافي مَا فَاتَ وَالنَّظَر فِيمَا هُوَ آتٍ وتأهب لهجوم الْمَمَات وحلول الشتات والانتقال إِلَى محلّة الْأَمْوَات


وَمَعَ هَذَا فَإِنَّهُ يكره الْمَوْت أَن يشْهد وقائعه أَو يرى طلائعه أَو يكون ذَاكِرًا حَدِيثه أَو سامعه وَ لَيْسَ يكره الْمَوْت لذاته وَلَا لِأَنَّهُ هَادِم لذاته وَلَكِن يخَاف أَن يقطعهُ عَن الاستعداد ليَوْم الْمعَاد والاكتساب ليَوْم الْحساب وَيكرهُ أَن تطوى صحيفَة عمله قبل بُلُوغ أمله وَأَن يُبَادر بأجله قبل إصْلَاح خلله وتدارك زلله
 فَهُوَ يُرِيد الْبَقَاء فِي هَذِه الدَّار لقَضَاء هَذِه الأوطار وَالْإِقَامَة بِهَذِهِ الْمحلة بِسَبَب هَذِه الْعلَّة كَمَا روى عَن بعض الْعَالمين وَقد بَكَى عِنْد الْمَوْت فَقيل لَهُ مَا يبكيك فَقَالَ :
وَالله مَا أبكى لفراق هَذِه الدَّار حرصا على غرس الْأَشْجَار وإجراء الْأَنْهَار لَكِن على مَا يفوتني من الادخار ليَوْم الافتقار والاكتساب ليَوْم الْحساب




وَهَذَا إِذا مَاتَ فيالله دره من ميت مَا أفضل حَيَاته وَأطيب مماته وَأعظم سعادته وَأكْرم وفادته وَأتم سروره وأكمل حبوره


وَاعْلَم أَن هَذَا لَا يدْخل تَحت قَوْله عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام من كره لِقَاء الله كره الله لقاءه لِأَن هَذَا لم يكره لِقَاء الله تَعَالَى لذات اللِّقَاء إِنَّمَا كره أَن يقدم على الله عز وَجل متدنسا بأوضاره ثقيل الظّهْر بأوزاره ملأن من عاره وشناره فَأَرَادَ أَن يتطيب للقاء ويستعد لفصل الْقَضَاء
قَالَ أَبُو سُلَيْمَان الدَّارَانِي قلت لأم هَارُون العابدة أتحبين أَن تموتي؟
 قَالَت لَا 
قلت :وَلم ؟
قَالَت وَالله لَو عصيت مخلوقا لكرهت لقاءه فَكيف بالخالق جلّ جَلَاله


وَقَالَ سُلَيْمَان بن عبد الْملك لأبي حَازِم يَا أَبَا حَازِم مَا لنا نكره الْمَوْت؟
 فَقَالَ لأنكم عمرتم دنياكم وخربتم أخراكم فَأنْتم تَكْرَهُونَ النقلَة من الْعمرَان إِلَى الخراب
 قَالَ كَيفَ الْقدوم على الله عز وَجل؟
 فَقَالَ يَا أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ أما المحسن فكالغائب يَأْتِي أَهله فَرحا مَسْرُورا وَأما الْمُسِيء فكالعبد الآبق يَأْتِي مَوْلَاهُ خَائفًا مَحْزُونا


قَالَ أَبُو بكر الكتاني كَانَ رجل يُحَاسب نَفسه فَحسب يَوْمًا سنيه فَوَجَدَهَا سِتِّينَ سنة فَحسب أَيَّامهَا فَوَجَدَهَا وَاحِدًا وَعشْرين ألف يَوْم وَخَمْسمِائة يَوْم فَصَرَخَ صرخة وخر مغشيا عَلَيْهِ فَلَمَّا أَفَاق قَالَ يَا ويلتاه أَنا آتِي رَبِّي بِوَاحِد وَعشْرين ألف ذَنْب وَخَمْسمِائة ذَنْب
يَقُول هَذَا لَو كَانَ ذَنْب وَاحِد فِي كل يَوْم فَكيف بذنوب كَثِيرَة لَا تحصى
ثمَّ قَالَ: آه عَليّ عمرت دنياي وَخَربَتْ أخراي وعصيت مولَايَ ثمَّ لَا أشتهي النقلَة من الْعمرَان إِلَى الخراب وَكَيف أشتهي النقلَة إِلَى دَار الْكتاب والحساب والعتاب وَالْعَذَاب بِلَا عمل وَلَا ثَوَاب




العاقبة في ذكر الموت/ عبد الحق  الأشبيلي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

صفات الزهاد/ من كلام ابن الجوزي:
رجال قد نحلت مِنْهُم الْأَبدَان وتغيرت مِنْهُم المحاسن والألوان وَخَوف الْعَذَاب والنيران وشوقا إِلَى نعيم الْجنان
رجال صحبوا الْقُرْآن بِحسن الْعَمَل وَلم يغتروا بطول الأمل ونصبوا لأعينهم تقريب الْأَجَل وسمت هممهم إِلَى الرفيع من الْمحل واشتاقت نُفُوسهم إِلَى الْملك الْأَعْلَى الْأَجَل فَلَو رَأَيْتهمْ لرأيت قوما يَتلون كتاب الله بشفاه ذابلة ودموع وابلة وزفرات قاتلة وأجسام ناحلة وعقول زائلة وخواطر فِي عَظمته جلّ جَلَاله جائلة


رجال الْمَسَاجِد مأواهم وَالله جلّ جَلَاله معبودهم ومولاهم تركُوا الْمعاصِي خوفًا من الْحساب وَالسُّؤَال وَبَادرُوا إِلَى الطَّاعَة وَحسن الْأَعْمَال وتنزهوا عَن الغي وَاللَّهْو والمحال وحادوا عَن طَرِيق كل مطرود بطال وَأَشْفَقُوا من عُقُوبَة ذِي الْمجد والجلال وَعمِلُوا ليَوْم لَا بيع فِيهِ وَلَا خلال




رجال إِذا نظرُوا اعتبروا وَإِذا سكتوا تَفَكَّرُوا وَإِذا ابتلوا استرجعوا وَإِذا جهل عَلَيْهِم حلموا وَإِذا علمُوا تواضعوا وَإِذا عمِلُوا رفقوا وَإِذا سئلوا بذلوا عونا للوارد وتفضيلا للقاصد حلفاء صدق وكهوف ودق قد عمِلُوا بِالسنةِ وَالْكتاب ونطقوا بالحكمة وَالصَّوَاب وحاسبوا أنفسهم قبل يَوْم الْحساب وخافوا من عُقُوبَة رب الأرباب
رجال لزموا الْبكاء والعويل وَرَضوا من الدُّنْيَا بِالْقَلِيلِ فأزمعوا إِلَى الْآخِرَة التَّحْوِيل وَرَغبُوا فِي ثَوَاب الْملك الْجَلِيل وحنوا إِلَى النَّعيم الدَّائِم الجزيل وتمسكوا بِالسنةِ والتنزيل وَمنعُوا أنفسهم التسويف وَالتَّعْلِيل وَأَشْفَقُوا من هول الْيَوْم العبوس الثقيل الهائل المنظر الطَّوِيل




رجال جالت قُلُوبهم فِي الملكوت رجال تَفَكَّرُوا فِي العظمة والجبروت رجال استقاموا على عبَادَة الْحَيّ الَّذِي لَا يَمُوت رجال خطرت على قُلُوبهم الأشجان وأتعبوا النُّفُوس والأبدان وتسربلوا الْخَوْف وَالْأَحْزَان وَأَقْبلُوا على مَوْلَاهُم كورود الظمآن
شربوا بكأس الزلَال مَعَ الْيَمين وتأسوا بِسَيِّد الْمُرْسلين وَعمِلُوا أَعمال الصَّالِحين وأتبعوا سيرة الْمُؤمنِينَ واستقاموا على طَرِيق الْهدى وَالدّين
رجال شربوا بكأس الوداد وَالْحب فكشف لَهُم حجب الْغَيْب وَغفر لَهُم مَا عمِلُوا من ذَنْب فأشعلوا فِي قُلُوبهم نيران خوف الْملك الرب
رجال أقلقهم خوف الْوَعيد وأنحل أجسامهم التفكر الشَّديد رجال تجنبوا الْفَوَاحِش والآثام ولذيذ الشَّرَاب وَالطَّعَام 
رجال ليلهم قيام ونهارهم صِيَام يطْلبُونَ رضَا ذِي الْجلَال وَالْإِكْرَام 
 رجال كحلوا أَعينهم بالسهر وغضوها عَمَّا لَا يحل من النّظر وشغلوا خواطرهم بالفكر وأشغلوا قُلُوبهم بالعبر
 رجال أزعجوا أنفسهم عَن الأوطان ولزموا مَسَاجِد الْملك الرَّحْمَن وجالت قُلُوبهم فِي عُلُوم الْقُرْآن وَمَا واعدهم وتواعدهم بِهِ الْمَاجِد الديَّان


رجال تحولوا عَن الدُّنْيَا تحويلا وبدلوها تبديلا وَلم يشتروا بِعَهْد الله ثمنا قَلِيلا وَعَلمُوا أَن وَرَاءَهُمْ يَوْمًا عبوسا هائلا ثقيلا وَأَن أمامهم من الْمَوْت خطبا جَلِيلًا وبدلت عيونهم وَقُلُوبهمْ بكاء ونوحا وعويلا حِين سمعُوا مَوْلَاهُم يَقُول {كَانَ وعده مَفْعُولا} المزمل 18 


رجال قطعُوا الْأَيَّام والليالي بالتفكير وخافوا من هول يَوْم عبوس قمطرير وجالت قُلُوبهم خوف الْعلي الْكَبِير فعما قَلِيل ينجون من الْفَزع الهائل الخطير ويجاورون السَّيِّد النذير البشير فِي جنَّة لَيْسَ فِيهَا شمس وَلَا زمهرير


 رجال اطمأنت قُلُوبهم بِذكر الرَّحْمَن ولزموا الطَّاعَة وتجنبوا الْعِصْيَان وحفظوا ألسنتهم من الْعَيْبة والبهتان وَاتبعُوا السّنة وَأَحْكَام الْقُرْآن وَلم يقبلُوا من خدع الْعَدو الشَّيْطَان وطلبوا الزِّيَادَة وَلم يرْضوا بِالنُّقْصَانِ فأثابهم الْجَبَّار بجنة الرضْوَان ومتعهم بالحور الغنجات الحسان كأنهن الْيَاقُوت والمرجان فَأخْبرنَا الْجَلِيل جلّ جَلَاله فِي مُحكم الْقُرْآن عَمَّا أَتَاهُم بِهِ من الْجُود والامتنان فَقَالَ تَعَالَى {هَل جَزَاء الْإِحْسَان إِلَّا الْإِحْسَان} الرَّحْمَن 60 


فالإحسان من العَبْد فِي الدُّنْيَا قَول لَا إِلَه إِلَّا الله وَالْإِحْسَان من الله فِي الْآخِرَة الْجنَّة
فَمن أحسن الرِّضَا عَن الله جلّ ثَنَاؤُهُ جازاه الله بِالرِّضَا عَنهُ فقابل الرِّضَا بِالرِّضَا وَهَذَا غَايَة الْجَزَاء وَنِهَايَة الْعَطاء

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

عباد الله يَنْبَغِي لمن أصبح صَائِما أَن يَقُول لِلِسَانِهِ إِنَّك الْيَوْم صَائِم من الْكَذِب والنميمة وَقَول الزُّور وَالْبَاطِل والغيبة 
و لعينيه إنَّكُمَا الْيَوْم صائمتان عَن النّظر إِلَى مَا لَا يحل لَكمَا 
و للأذنين إنَّكُمَا الْيَوْم صائمتان من الِاسْتِمَاع إِلَى مَا يكره رَبكُمَا
 و لليدين إنَّكُمَا الْيَوْم صائمتان من الْبَطْش فِيمَا حرم عَلَيْكُمَا من الْغِشّ فِي البيع وَالشِّرَاء وَالْأَخْذ وَالعطَاء
 وللبطن إِنَّك الْيَوْم صَائِمَة عَن الْمطعم فانظري على مَاذَا تفطري و تجنبي الْمطعم الْخَبيث الَّذِي تدعين إِلَيْهِ فَإِن الله طيب وَلَا يقبل إِلَّا الطّيب 
و للقدمين إنَّكُمَا الْيَوْم صائمتان من السَّعْي إِلَى مَا يكْتب عَلَيْكُمَا وزره وَ يبقى قبلكما تبعته وإثمه
وَمن وقف لهَذَا وصبر عَلَيْهِ فقد أوفى بِعَهْد نبيه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم
و هَكَذَا كلما أصبح صباح أَو أقبل مسَاء وفقنا الله وَإِيَّاكُم لاستعمال ذَلِك وَأَمْثَاله بتوبة صَادِقَة مخلصة عاجلة بكرمه
فَالله الله عباد الله امتثلوا فِي هَذَا الشَّهْر المكرم وَفِي غَيره لأوامر الله تَعَالَى وانتهوا عَن نواهيه


فافق يَا ذَا الغي والمحال واستيقظ يَا ذَا السَّهْو والإغفال وانتبه من السكرات الطوَال
أترضى يَا مِسْكين أَن يرد صومك فِي وَجهك من غير قبُول من الله؟
أتستحسن أَن تكون جائعا عطشان وَلَيْسَ لَك جاه عِنْد الله ؟
أَيْن النِّيَّة الْمُجَرَّدَة؟ أَيْن التَّوْبَة المجددة؟ أَيْن الندامة الْمُؤَكّدَة؟ أَيْن الْحَلَال من الطَّعَام؟
 أَيْن اجْتِنَاب الطعمة الْحَرَام ؟أَيْن حجر الأوزار والآثام؟ أَيْن الرَّحْمَة لِذَوي الْفقر والضعفاء والأيتام؟
 أَيْن الْإِخْلَاص للْملك العلام؟ أَيْن الْتِزَام شَرِيعَة الْإِسْلَام؟ أَيْن الأسوة بِالنَّبِيِّ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام؟


 انْظُر يَا مِسْكين إِذا قطعت نهارك بالعطش والجوع وأحييت ليلك بطول السُّجُود الرُّكُوع إِنَّك فِيمَا تظن صَائِم وَأَنت فِي جهالتك جازم وَفِي صَلَاتك دَائِم وَفِي بحار سكراتك هائم
أَيْن أَنْت من التَّوَاضُع والخشوع ؟أَيْن أَنْت من الذلة لمولاك والخضوع؟
 أتحسب أَنَّك عِنْد الله من أهل الصّيام والأمان الفائزين فِي شهر رَمَضَان ؟
كلا وَالله حَتَّى تخلص النِّيَّة وتجردها وتطهر الطوية وتجودها
وتجتنب الْأَعْمَال الدنية وَلَا تردها وتكثر الْبكاء وَالْحَسْرَة وتسيل الدُّمُوع وَالْعبْرَة وَتلْزم الفكرة وَالْعبْرَة وتسأل مَوْلَاك إقَالَة العثرة 
فَحِينَئِذٍ يكون صيامك لَك من الذُّنُوب شِفَاء وَمن الْعُيُوب ستْرَة وجلبابا
أَيْن الصائمون ؟أَيْن القائمون ؟أَيْن الطائعون؟ أَيْن الْعَامِلُونَ ؟
أَيْن السَّابِقُونَ ؟أَيْن الخاشعون؟ أَيْن الذاكرون؟ أَيْن القانتون ؟أَيْن الصادقون؟ أَيْن الصَّابِرُونَ ؟أَيْن المتصدقون؟ أَيْن الآمرون بِالْمَعْرُوفِ؟ أَيْن المغيثون الملهوف؟ أَيْن الناهون عَن الْمُنكر؟ أَيْن المستشعرون للفكر ؟
أَيْن السامعون للعبر ؟
بادوا وَالله مَعَ الصَّالِحين وانقلبوا مَعَ الْمُؤمنِينَ ونزلوا مَعَ النَّبِيين وَسَكنُوا مَعَ الصديقين وَبَقينَا وَالله مَعَ الْجَاهِلين وسكنا مَعَ الْفَاسِقين وتأسينا بالغافلين واصطلحنا على مَعْصِيّة رب بالعالمين
فصيامك يَا مِسْكين فِي وَجهك مَرْدُود وَأَنت عَن رشدك مغيب مَفْقُود وَعَن صلاحك ونجاحك غير مَوْجُود 
وَأَنت عَن بَاب مَوْلَاك مبعد مطرود وأعمالك بِالْفِسْقِ مَوْصُولَة وجوارحك للعصيان مبذولة وألفاظك فِي الْغَيْبَة مجعولة وعزيمتك للطاعة محلولة وعبادتك فِي هَذَا الشَّهْر غير مَقْبُولَة وفرائض مَوْلَاك بِالْمَعَاصِي مهمولة
بستان الوعظين/ ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

موعظة أب لابنه من كتاب الزهد والرقائق لابن المبارك


قال عَوْنِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، لِابْنِهِ: " يَا بُنَيَّ، كُنْ مِمَّنْ نَأْيُهُ عَمَّنْ نَأَى عَنْهُ يَقِينٌ وَنَزَاهَةٌ، وَدُنُوُّهُ مِمَّنْ دَنَا مِنْهُ لِينٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ، لَيْسَ نَأْيُهُ بِكِبْرٍ، وَلَا عَظَمَةٍ، وَلَا دُنُوُّهُ بِخَدْعٍ، وَلَا خِلَابَةٍ، يَقْتَدِي بِمَنْ قَبْلَهُ، فَهُوَ إِمَامٌ لِمَنْ بَعْدَهُ
 وَلَا يَعْجَلُ فِيمَا رَابَهُ، وَيَعْفُو إِذَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ، يُغْمِضُ فِي الَّذِي لَهُ، وَيَزِيدُ فِي الْحَقِّ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ
 لَا يَعْزُبُ حِلْمُهُ، وَلَا يَحْضُرُ جَهْلُهُ، الْخَيْرُ مِنْهُ مَأْمُولٌ، وَالشَّرُّ مِنْهُ مَأْمُونٌ، إِنْ زُكِّيَ خَافَ مِمَّا يَقُولُونَ، وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُونَ، لَا يَغُرُّهُ ثَنَاءُ مَنْ جَهِلَهُ، وَلَا يَنْسَى إِحْصَاءَ مَنْ عَلِمَهُ، يَقُولُ: رَبِّي أَعْلَمُ بِي مِنْ نَفْسِي، وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ بِي مِنْ غَيْرِي، فَهُوَ يَسْتَبْطِئُ نَفْسَهُ فِي الْعَمَلِ، وَيَأْتِي مَا أَتَى مِنَ الْأَعْمَالِ الصَّالِحَةِ عَلَى وَجَلٍ


 إِنْ عَصَتْهُ نَفْسُهُ فِيمَا كَرِهَتْ لَمْ يُطِعْهَا فِيمَا أَحَبَّتْهُ، يَبِيتُ وَهُوَ يَذْكُرُ، وَيُصْبِحُ وَهِمَّتُهُ أَنْ يَشْكُرَ، يَبِيتُ حَذِرًا، وَيُصْبِحُ فَرِحًا، حَذِرًا لِمَا حُذِّرَ مِنَ الْغَفْلَةِ، فَرِحًا لِمَا أَصَابَ مِنَ الْفَضْلِ وَالرَّحْمَةِ


 لَا يُحَدِّثُ أَمَانَتَهُ الْأَصْدِقَاءَ، وَلَا يَكْتُمُ شَهَادَتَهُ الْأَعْدَاءَ، وَلَا يَعْمَلُ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ رِيَاءً، وَلَا يَدَعُ شَيْئًا مِنْهُ حَيَاءً


 إِنْ كَانَ فِي الذَّاكِرِينَ لَمْ يُكْتَبْ مِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ، وَإِنْ كَانَ فِي الْغَافِلِينَ كُتِبَ فِي الذَّاكِرِينَ؛ لِأَنَّهُ يَذْكُرُ حِينَ لَا يَذْكُرُونَ، وَلَا يَغْفُلُ حِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ
زَهَادَتُهُ فِيمَا يَنْفَدُ، وَرَغْبَتُهُ فِيمَا يَخْلُدُ، فَيَصْمُتُ لِيَسْلَمَ، وَيَخْلُو لِيَغْنَمَ، وَيَنْطِقُ لِيُفْهِمَ، وَيُخَالِطُ لِيَعْلَمَ، وَلَا يَنْصِبُ لِلْخَيْرِ وَهُوَ يَسْهُو، وَلَا يَسْتَمِعُ لَهُ وَهُوَ يَلْغُو
 مَجَالِسُ الذِّكْرِ مَعَ الْفُقَرَاءِ أَحَبُّ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ مَجَالِسِ اللَّغْوِ مَعَ الْأَغْنِيَاءِ


 وَلَا تَكُنْ يَا بُنَيَّ، مِمَّنْ يَعْجَبُ بِالْيَقِينِ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ فِيمَا ذَهَبَ، وَيَنْسَى الْيَقِينَ فِيمَا رَجَا وَطَلَبَ، يَقُولُ فِيمَا ذَهَبَ: لَوْ قُدِّرَ شَيْءٌ كَانَ، وَيَقُولُ فِيمَا بَقِيَ: ابْتَغِ أَيُّهَا الْإِنْسَانُ
 شَاخِصًا غَيْرَ مُطْمَئِنٍّ، لَا يَثِقُ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ بِمَا قَدْ تُضُمِّنَ لَهُ، تَغْلِبُهُ نَفْسُهُ عَلَى مَا يَظُنُّ، وَلَا يَغْلِبُهَا عَلَى مَا يَسْتَيْقِنُ، يَتَمَنَّى الْمَغْفِرَةَ، وَيَعْمَلُ فِي الْمَعْصِيَةِ
 كَانَ فِي أَوَّلِ عُمُرِهِ فِي غَفْلَةٍ وَغِرَّةٍ، ثُمَّ أُبْقِيَ، وَأُقِيلَ الْعَثْرَةَ، فَإِذَا هُوَ فِي آخِرِهِ كَسِلٌ ذُو فَتْرَةٍ، طَالَ عَلَيْهِ الْأَمَلُ فَفَتَرَ، وَطَالَ عَلَيْهِ الْأَمَدُ فَاغْتَرَّ، وَأُعْذِرَ إِلَيْهِ فِيمَا عُمِّرَ، وَلَيْسَ فِيمَا عُمِّرَ بِمُعْذَرٍ، عُمِّرَ فِيمَا يُتَذَكَّرُ فِيهِ مَنْ تَذَكَّرَ، وَهُوَ مِنَ الذَّنْبِ وَالنِّعْمَةِ مُوقَرٌ


 إِنْ أُعْطِيَ لَمْ يَشْكُرْ، وَإِنْ مُنِعَ قَالَ: لِمَ لَمْ يُقَدَّرْ، أَسَاءَ الْعَبْدُ وَاسْتَكْبَرَ، اللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُشْكَرَ، وَهُوَ أَحَقُّ أَنْ لَا يُعْذَرَ


 يَتَكَلَّفُ مَا لَمْ يُؤْمَرْ، وَيُضَيِّعُ مَا هُوَ أَكْبَرُ، يَسْأَلُ الْكَثِيرَ، وَيُنْفِقُ الْيَسِيرَ، فَأُعْطِيَ مَا يَكْفِي، وَمُنِعَ مَا يُلْهِي، فَلَيْسَ يَرَى شَيْئًا يُغْنِي، إِلَّا غِنَاءً يُطْغِي
 يَعْجِزُ عَنْ شُكْرِ مَا أُعْطِيَ، وَيَبْتَغِي الزِّيَادَةَ فِيمَا بَقِيَ، يَسْتَبْطِئُ نَفْسَهُ فِي شُكْرِ مَا أُوتِيَ، وَيَنْسَى مَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الشُّكْرِ فِيمَا وُقِيَ، يَنْهَى وَلَا يَنْتَهِي، وَيَأْمُرُ بِمَا لَا يَأْتِي، يَهْلَكُ فِي بُغْضِهِ، وَلَا يَقْصِدُ فِي حُبِّهِ، يَغُرُّهُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ حُبُّهُ مَا لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُ، وَيَبْغَضُ عَلَى مَا عِنْدَهُ مِثْلَهُ


يُحِبُّ الصَّالِحِينَ وَلَا يَعْمَلُ عَمَلَهُمْ، وَيَبْغَضُ الْمُسِيئِينَ وَهُوَ أَحَدُهُمْ، يَرْجُو الْأَجْرَ فِي بُغْضِهِ عَلَى ظَنِّهِ، وَلَا يَخْشَى الْمَقْتَ فِي الْيَقِينِ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، لَا يَقْدِرُ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى مَا يَهْوَى، وَلَا يَقْبَلُ مِنَ الْآخِرَةِ مَا يَبْقَى، إِنْ عُوفِيَ حَسِبَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ تَابَ، وَإِنِ ابْتُلِيَ عَادَ
 إِنْ عُرِضَتْ لَهُ شَهْوَةٌ قَالَ: يَكْفِيكَ الْعَمَلُ فَوَقَعَ، وَإِنْ عُرِضَ لَهُ الْعَمَلُ كَسِلَ فَفَتَرَ، وَقَالَ: يَكْفِيكَ الْوَرَعُ
 لَا يُذْهِبُهُ مَخَافَتُهُ الْكَسَلَ، وَلَا تَبْعَثُهُ رَغْبَتُهُ عَلَى الْعَمَلِ، مَرِضَ وَهُوَ لَا يَخْشَى أَنْ يَمْرَضَ، ثُمَّ يُؤَخَّرُ وَهُوَ يَخْشَى أَنْ يُقْبَرَ، ثُمَّ لَا يَسْعَى فِيمَا لَهُ خُلِقَ يَزْعُمُ إِنَّمَا تُكُفِّلَ لَهُ بِهِ الرِّزْقُ، يُشْغَلُ عَمَّا فَرَغَ لَهُ مِنَ الْعَمَلِ، يَخْشَى الْخَلْقَ فِي رَبِّهِ، وَلَا يَخْشَى الرَّبَّ فِي خَلْقِهِ، يَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِمَّنْ هُوَ فَوْقَهُ، وَلَا يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُعِيذَ بِاللَّهِ مِمَّنْ هُوَ تَحْتَهُ، يَخْشَى الْمَوْتَ وَلَا يَرْجُو الْفَوْتَ، ثُمَّ يَأْمَنُ مَا يُخْشَى، وَقَدْ أَيْقَنَ بِهِ، وَلَا يَأْيَسْ مِمَّا يَرْجُو، وَقَدْ أُوئِسَ مِنْهُ


يَرْجُو نَفْعَ عِلْمٍ لَا يَعْمَلُ بِهِ، وَيَأْمَنُ ضَرَّ جَهْلٍ قَدْ أَيْقَنَ بِهِ، يَضْجَرُ مِمَّنْ تَحْتَهُ مِنَ الْخَلْقِ، وَيَنْسَى مَا عَلَيْهِ فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ، إِنْ ذُكِرَ الْيَقِينُ قَالَ: مَا هَكَذَا كَانَ مَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ: أَفَلَا تَعْمَلُ مِثْلَ عَمَلِهِمْ؟ قَالَ: مَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَكُونَ مِثْلَهُمْ، كَأَنَّ النَّقْصَ لَمْ يُصِبْهُ مَعَهُمْ، يَخَافُ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ بِأَدْنَى مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ، وَيَرْجُو لِنَفْسِهِ مَا يُيَسَّرُ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ، تُبَصِّرُهُ الْعَوْرَةُ مِنْ غَيْرِهِ وَيَغْفَلُهَا مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، وَيَلِينُ لِيُحْسَبَ أَنَّ عِنْدَهُ أَمَانَةً وَهُوَ يَرْصُدُ الْخِيَانَةَ، يَسْتَعْجِلُ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ وَهُوَ فِي الْحَسَنَةِ ، خُفِّفَ عَلَيْهِ الشِّعْرُ، وَثَقُلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ، وَاللَّغْوُ مَعَ الْأَغْنِيَاءِ أَحَبُّ إِلَيْهِ مِنَ الذِّكْرِ مَعَ الْفُقَرَاءِ


 يُعَجِّلُ النَّوْمَ، وَيُؤَخِّرُ الصَّوْمَ، فَلَا يَبِيتُ قَائِمًا، وَلَا يُصْبِحُ صَائِمًا، يُصْبِحُ وَهَمُّهُ التَّصَبُّحُ مِنَ النَّوْمِ، وَلَمْ يَسْهَرْ، وَيُمْسِي وَهَمُّهُ الْعَشَاءُ وَهُوَ مُفْطِرٌ، إِنْ صَلَّى اعْتَرَضَ، وَإِنْ رَكَعَ رَبَضَ، وَإِنْ سَجَدَ نَقَرَ، وَإِنْ جَلَسَ شَغَرَ، وَإِنْ سَأَلَ أَلْحَفَ، وَإِنْ سُئِلَ سَوَّفَ، وَإِنْ حَدَّثَ حَلَفَ، وَإِنْ حَلَفَ حَنِثَ، وَإِنْ وُعِظَ كَلَحَ، وَإِنْ مُدِحَ فَرَجَ، طَلَبُهُ شَرٌّ، وَتَرْكُهُ وِزْرٌ، لَيْسَ لَهُ فِي نَفْسِهِ عَنْ عَيْبِ النَّاسِ شُغْلٌ، وَلَيْسَ لَهَا فِي الْإِحْسَانِ فَضْلٌ، يَمِيلُ لَهَا، وَيُحِبُّ لَهَا مِنْهُمُ الْعَدْلَ، يَرَى لَهُ فِي الْعَدْلِ سَعَةً، وَيَرَى عَلَيْهِ فِيهِ مَنْقَصَةً


أَهْلُ الْخِيَانَةِ لَهُ بِطَانَةٌ، وَأَهْلُ الْأَمَانَةِ لَهُ عِلَاوَةٌ، ثُمَّ يَعْجَبُ مِنْ أَنْ يَفْشُوَ سِرُّهُ، وَلَا يَشْعُرُ مِنْ أَيْنَ جَاءَ ضُرُّهُ، إِنْ أَسْلَمَ لَمْ يُسْمِعْ، وَإِنْ أَسْمَعَ لَمْ يَرْجِعْ، يَنْظُرُ نَظَرَ الْحَسُودِ، وَيُعْرِضُ إِعْرَاضَ الْحَقُودِ، وَيَسْخَرُ بِالْمُقْبِلِ، وَيَأْكُلُ الْمُدْبِرَ، وَيُرْضِي الشَّاهِدَ، وَيُسْخِطُ الْغَائِبَ، وَيُرْضِي الشَّاهِدَ بِمَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ، وَيُسْخِطُ الْغَائِبَ بِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُ فِيهِ، مَنِ اشْتَهَى زَكَّى، وَمَنْ كَرِهَ قَفَا، جَرَى عَلَى الْخِيَانَةِ، وَبَرِئَ مِنَ الْأَمَانَةِ، مَنْ أَحَبَّ كَذَبَ، وَمَنْ أَبْغَضَ خَلَبَ، يَضْحَكُ مِنْ غَيْرِ عَجَبٍ، وَيَمْشِي إِلَى غَيْرِ الْأَرَبِ، لَا يَنْجُو مِنْهُ مَنْ جَانَبَ، وَلَا يَسْلَمُ مِنْهُ مَنْ صَاحَبَ، إِنْ حَدَّثْتَهُ مَلَّكَ، وَإِنْ حَدَّثَكَ غَمَّكَ، وَإِنْ سُؤْتَهُ سَرَّكَ، وَإِنْ سَرَرْتَهُ ضَرَّكَ، وَإِنْ فَارَقَكَ أَكَلَكَ، وَإِنْ بَاطَنْتَهُ فَجَعَكَ، وَإِنْ بَاعَدْتَهُ بَهَتَكَ، وَإِنْ وَافَقْتَهُ حَسَدَكَ، وَإِنْ خَالَفْتَهُ مَقَتَكَ، يَحْسُدُ أَنْ يُفْضَلَ، وَيَزْهَدُ أَنْ يُفْضِلَ، يَحْسُدُ مَنْ فَضَلَهُ، وَيَزْهَدُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ عَمَلَهُ، وَيَعْجِزُ عَنْ مُكَافَأَةِ مَنْ أَحْسَنَ إِلَيْهِ، وَيُفْرِطُ فِيمَنْ بَغَى عَلَيْهِ، لَهُ الْفَضْلُ فِي الشَّرِّ، وَعَلَيْهِ الْفَضْلُ فِي الْأَجْرِ، فَيُصْبِحُ صَاحِبُهُ فِي أَجْرٍ، وَيُصْبِحُ مِنْهُ فِي وِزْرٍ، إِنْ أُفِيضَ فِي الْخَيْرِ كَزِمَ يَعْنِي سَكَتَ، وَضَعُفَ، وَاسْتَسْلَمَ، وَقَالَ: الصَّمْتُ حِلْمٌ، فَهَذَا مَا لَيْسَ لَهُ بِهِ عِلْمٌ، وَإِنْ أُفِيضَ فِي الشَّرِّ قَالَ: يُحْسَبُ بِكَ غَيٌّ، فَتَكَلَّمَ فَجَمَعَ بَيْنَ الْأَرْوَى وَالنَّعَامِ، وَبَيْنَ الْخَالِ وَالْعَمِّ وَالْأُمِّ، قَالَ: وَلَاءَمَ مَا يَتَلَاءَمُ لَهُ، لَا يُنْصِتُ فَيَسْلَمَ، وَلَا يَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُ، يَخَافُ زَعْمَ أَنْ يُتَّهَمَ، وَنَهْمَتَهُ إِذَا تَكَلَّمَ، يَغْلِبُ لِسَانُهُ قَلْبَهُ، وَلَا يَضْبِطُ قَلْبُهُ قَوْلَهُ، يَتَعَلَّمُ الْمِرَاءَ، وَيَتَفَقَّهُ لِلرِّيَاءِ، وَيُكِنُّ الْكِبْرِيَاءَ، فَيَظْهَرُ مِنْهُ مَا أَخْفَى، وَلَا يَخْفَى مِنْهُ مَا أَبْدَى، يُبَادِرُ مَا يَفْنَى، وَيُوَاكِلُ مَا يَبْقَى، يُبَادِرُ الدُّنْيَا، وَيُوَاكِلُ التَّقْوَى "

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

بادر بالأعمال الصالحة


طوبى لمن بادر عمره القصير، فعمر به دار المصير، وتهيأ لحساب الناقد البصير قبل فوات القدرة وإعراض النصير
قال عليه السلام: «بادروا بالأعمال سبعاً، هل تنتظرون إلا فقراً منسياً؟ أو غنىً مطغياً، أو مرضاً مفسداً، أو موتاً مجهزاً، أو هرماً مفنداً، أو الدجال، فشر غائب ينتظر، أو الساعة، فالساعة أدهى وأمر» .


كان الحسن يقول: عجبت لأقوام أمروا بالزاد ونودي فيهم بالرحيل، وجلس أولهم على آخرهم وهم يلعبون.
وكان يقول: يا بن آدم: السكين تشحذ، والتنور يسجر، والكبش يعتلف.


وقال أبو حازم: إن بضاعة الآخرة كاسدة فاستكثروا منها في أوان كسادها، فإنه لو جاء وقت نفاقها لم تصلوا فيها إلى قليل و لا كثير 


وكان عون بن عبد الله يقول:كم مستقبل يوم لا يستكمله، وكم من مؤمل لغد لايدركه، إنكم لو رأيتم الأجل ومسيره، بغضتم الأمل وغروره.


وكان أبو بكر بن عياش يقول: لو سقط من أحدكم درهم لظل يومه يقول: إنا لله، ذهب درهمي وهو يذهب عمره، ولا يقول: ذهب عمري، وقد كان لله أقوام يبادرون الأوقات، ويحفظون الساعات، ويلازمونها بالطاعات.


فقيل عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: إنه ما مات حتى سرد الصوم.


وكانت عائشة رضي الله عنها تسرد، وسرد أبو طلحة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعين سنة
وقال نافع: ما رأيت ابن عمر صائماً في سفره ولا مفطراً في حضره.
قال سعيد بن المسيب: ماتركت الصلاة في جماعة منذ أربعين سنة.


وكان سعيد بن جبير يختم القرآن في ليلتين.


وكان الأسود يقوم حتى يخضر ويصفر، وحج ثمانين حجة.


وقال ثابت البناني: ما تركت في الجامع سادنة إلا وختمت القرآن عندها.


وقيل لعمرو بن هانيء: لا نرى لسانك يفتر من الذكر فكم تسبح كل يوم؟ قال: مائة ألف، إلا ما تخطيء الأصابع.


وصام منصور بن المعتمر أربعين سنة وقام ليلها، وكان الليل كله يبكي فتقول له أمه: يا بني قتلت قتيلاً، فيقول: أنا أعلم بما صنعت نفسي.


قال الجماني: لما حضرت أبو بكر بن عياش الوفاة بكت أخته، فقال: لا تبك، وأشار إلى زاوية في البيت، إنه قد ختم أخوك في هذه الزاوية ثمانية عشر ألف ختمة.
قال الربيع: وكان الشافعي رضي الله عنه يقرأ في كل شهر ثلاثين ختمة، وفي كل شهر رمضان ستين ختمة سوى ما يقرأ في الصلوات، واعلم أن الراحة لا تنال بالراحة، ومعالي الأمور لا تنال بالفتور، ومن زرع حصد، ومن جد وجد.


لله در أقوام شغلهم تحصيل زادهم، عن أهاليهم و أولادهم، ومال بهم ذكر المآل عن المال في معادهم، و صاحت بهم الدنيا فما أجابوا شغلاً بمرادهم، وتوسدوا أحزانهم بدلاً عن وسادهم، واتخذوا الليل مسلكاً لجهادهم واجتهادهم، وحرسوا جوارحهم من النار عن غيهم و فسادهم، فيا طالب الهوى جز بناديهم ونادهم:


أحيوا فؤادي ولكنهم ... على صيحة من البين ماتوا جميعاً
حرموا راحة النوم أجفانهم ... ولفوا على الزفرات الضلوعا
طوال السواعد شم الأنوف.... فطابوا أصولا وطابوا فروعاً


أقبلت قلوبهم ترعى حق الحق فذهلت بذلك عن مناجاة الخلق.
فالأبدان بين أهل الدنيا تسعى، والقلوب في رياض الملكوت ترعى، نازلهم الخوف فصاروا والهين، وناجاهم الفكر فعادوا، خائفين، وجن عليهم الليل فباتوا ساهرين، وناداهم منادي الصلاح، حي على الفلاح، فقاموا متجهين، وهبت عليهم ريح الأسحار فتيقظوا مستغفرين، وقطعوا بند المجاهدة فأصبحوا واصلين، فلما رجعوا وقت الفجر بالأجر نادى الفجر يا خيبة النائمين.


 الياقوتة/ مواعظ ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من أظرف الأشياء إفاقة المحتضر عند موته؛ فإنه ينتبه انتباهًا لا يوصف، ويقلق قلقًا لا يحد، ويتلهف على زمانه الماضي، و يود لو ترك كي يتدارك ما فاته، ويصدق في توبته على مقدار يقينه بالموت، ويكاد يقتل نفسه قبل موتها بالأسف.
ولو وجدت ذرة من تلك الأحوال في أوان العافية، حصل كل مقصود من العمل بالتقوى.
فالعاقل من مثل تلك الساعة، وعمل بمقتضى ذلك؛ فإن لم يتهيأ تصوير ذلك على حقيقته، تخايله على قدر يقظته، فإنه يكف كف الهوى، ويبعث على الجد.


فَأَمَّا من كانت تلك الساعة نصب عينيه، كان كالأسير لها، كما روي عن حبيب العجمي: أنه كان إذا أصبح، يقول لامرأته: إذا مت اليوم، ففلان يغسلني، وفلان يحملني.


وقال معروف لرجل: صل بنا الظهر! فقال: إن صليت بكم الظهر، لم أصل بكم العصر: فقال: وكأنك تؤمل أن تعيش إلى العصر؟! نعوذ بالله من طول الأمل.
وذكر رجل رجلًا بين يديه بغيبةٍ، فجعل معروف يقول له: اذكر القطن إذا وضعوه على عينيك!


صيد الخاطر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال ابن الجوزي /الثبات عند الممات






إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ جُمْهُورَ النَّاسِ إِذَا طَرَقَهُمُ الْمَرَضُ اشْتَغَلُوا تَارَةً بِالْجَزَعِ مِنْهُ وَالشَّكْوَى وَتَارَةً بِالتَّدَاوِي إِلَى أَنْ يَشْتَدَّ فَيُشْغِلُهُمُ اشْتِدَادُهُ عَنِ الالْتِفَاتِ إِلَى الْمَصَالِحِ مِنْ وَصِيَّةٍ أَوْ فِعْلٍ لِلْخَيْرِ أَوْ تَأَهُّبٍ لِلْمَوْتِ 


فَكَمْ لَهُ مِنْ ذُنُوبٍ لَا يَتُوبُ مِنْهَا أَوْ عِنْدَهُ وَدِيعَةٌ لَا يَرُدُّهَا أَوْ عَلَيْهِ دَيْنٌ أَوْ زَكَاةٌ أَوْ فِي ذِمَّتِهِ ظِلامَةٌ لَا يَخْطُرُ لَهُ تَدَارُكُهَا وَإِنَّمَا حُزْنُهُ عَلَى فِرَاقِ الدُّنْيَا إِذْ لَا هِمَّةَ لَهُ سِوَاهَا وَرُبَّمَا أَفَاقَ فَأَوْصَى بِجَوْرٍ
وَسَبَبُ هَذَا ضَعْفُ الإِيمَانِ كَمَا قَالَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ 
{فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْ مَنْ تَوَلَّى عَنْ ذِكْرِنَا وَلَمْ يُرِدْ إِلا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا ذَلِكَ مَبْلَغُهُمْ مِنَ الْعلم} 


وَقَدْ عَمَّ هَذَا أَكْثَرَ الْخَلْقِ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الْخِذْلانِ
فَيَنْبَغِي لِلْمُتَيَقِّظِ أَنْ يَتَأَهَّبَ فِي حَالِ صِحَّتِهِ قَبْلَ هُجُومِ الْمَرَضِ فَرُبَّمَا ضَاقَ الْوَقْتُ عَنْ عَمَلٍ أَوِ اسْتِدْرَاكِ فَارِطٍ أَوْ وَصِيَّةٍ
 عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ أَنّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ مَا حَقُّ امْرِئ مُسْلِمٍ يَبِيتُ لَيْلَتَيْنِ وَلَهُ شَيْءٌ يُوصِي فِيهِ إِلا وَوَصِيَّتُهُ مَكْتُوبَةٌ عِنْدَهُ أَخْرَجَاهُ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ




وَقَدْ خُذِلَ خَلْقٌ كَثِيرٌ عِنْدَ الْمَوْتِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَتَاهُ الْخِذْلانُ مِنْ أَوَّلِ مَرَضِهِ فَلَمْ يَسْتَدْرِكْ قَبِيحًا مَضَى وَرُبَّمَا أَضَافَ إِلَيْهِ جوارا فِي وَصِيَّتِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ فَاجَأَهُ الْخِذْلانُ فِي سَاعَةِ اشْتِدَادِ الأَمْرِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَفَرَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنِ اعْتَرَضَ وَتَسَخَّطَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الْخِذْلانِ
وَهَذَا مَعْنَى سُوءُ الْخَاتِمَةِ وَهُوَ أَنْ يَغْلِبَ عَلَى الْقَلْبِ عِنْدَ الْمَوْتِ الشَّكُّ أَوِ الْجُحُودُ فَتُقْبَضُ النَّفْسُ عَلَى تِلْكَ الْحَالَةِ وَدُونَ ذَلِكَ أَنْ يَتَسَخَّطَ الأَقْدَارَ


 قِيلَ لِلرَّجُلِ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ قَلْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ فَقَالَ هُوَ كَافِرٌ بِهَا
قَالَ الْقُرَشِيُّ وَذَكَرَ هَاشِمُ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ قَالَ دَخَلْتُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ بِالضَّيْعَةِ وَهُوَ فِي الْمَوْتِ فَقُلْتُ قَلْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ فَقَالَ هَيْهَاتَ حِيلَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنُهَا


قَالَ مُجَاهِدٍ مَا مِنْ مَيِّتٍ يَمُوتُ إِلا مُثِّلَ لَهُ جُلَسَاؤُهُ فَاحْتُضِرَ رَجُلٌ فَقِيلَ لَهُ قُلْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ فَقَالَ شَاهِكَ مَاتَ
قَالَ الْقُرَشِيُّ وَحَدَّثَنَا هَارُونُ بْنُ سُفْيَانَ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي فُضَيْلُ بن عبد الوهاب قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي شَيْخٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْبَصْرَةِ قَالَ دَخَلْتُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ وَهُوَ يَجُودُ بِنَفْسِهِ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ :
يَا رُبَّ قَائِلَةٍ يَوْمًا وَقَدْ لَعِبَتْ ... كَيْفَ الطَّرِيقُ إِلَى حَمَّامِ مِنْجَابِ 


وَسَمِعْتُ أَنَا رَجُلا كَانَ كَثِيرَ الصَّوْمِ وَالتَّعَبُّدِ اشْتَدَّ بِهِ الأَلَمُ فَافْتُتِنَ فَسَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ لَقَدْ قَلَّبَنِي فِي أَنْوَاعِ الْبَلاءِ فَلَوْ أَعْطَانِيَ الْفِرْدَوْسَ مَا وَفَّى بِمَا يَجْرِي عَلَيَّ ثُمَّ صَارَ يَقُولُ وَأَيُّ شَيْءٍ فِي هَذَا الابْتِلاءِ مِنَ الْمَعْنَى إِنْ كَانَ مَوْتًا فَيَجُوزُ فَأَمَّا هَذَا التَّعْذِيبُ فَأَيُّ شَيْءٍ الْمَقْصُودُ بِهِ




وَسَمِعْتُ شَخْصًا آخَرَ يَقُولُ وَقَدِ اشْتَدَّ بِهِ الأَلَمُ رَبِّي يَظْلِمُنِي
وَهَذِهِ حَالَةٌ إِنْ لَمْ يَنْعَمْ فِيهَا بِالتَّوْفِيقِ لِلثَّبَاتِ وَإِلا فَالْهَلاكَ وَمِنْهَا مَا كَانَ يُقَلْقِلُ سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيَّ فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ أَخَافُ أَن يشتدد عَلَيَّ الأَمْرُ فَأَسْأَلُ التَّخْفِيفَ فَلا أجَاب فأفتتن


فقد كَانَ سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ يَأْتِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ أَدْهَمٍ فَيَقُولُ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَقْبِضَنَا عَلَى التَّوْحِيدِ


و لَمَّا اشْتُدَّ بِسُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ قَالَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ أُسْلَبُ الإِيمَانُ قَبْلَ أَنْ أَمُوتَ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> من أظرف الأشياء إفاقة المحتضر عند موته؛ فإنه ينتبه انتباهًا لا يوصف، ويقلق قلقًا لا يحد، ويتلهف على زمانه الماضي، و يود لو ترك كي يتدارك ما فاته، ويصدق في توبته على مقدار يقينه بالموت، ويكاد يقتل نفسه قبل موتها بالأسف.
> ولو وجدت ذرة من تلك الأحوال في أوان العافية، حصل كل مقصود من العمل بالتقوى.
> فالعاقل من مثل تلك الساعة، وعمل بمقتضى ذلك؛ فإن لم يتهيأ تصوير ذلك على حقيقته، تخايله على قدر يقظته، فإنه يكف كف الهوى، ويبعث على الجد.


بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

سبعون موعظة من كتاب "موافق المرافق"
لابن الجوزي رحمه الله


1- الدُّنيا مثلُ منـام، والعيشُ فيها كأحـلام، وعن قليلٍ يتَّضح البرهان، وكأن ما كان ما كان.
2- إنما المعاصي أوجبت سكتة، فانشق قلبك حراق التخويف وقد عطست.
3- ويحك، تعرف قبحَ ما تأتي، ثم تُدعى إلى التوبة وما تأتي؟!
4- أحلى نطق يدخل سَمْعَ القَبول: الاستغفار، أصفى زيت يُوقد به سراجُ اليقين: الفكر، أحسن منظوم في سلك الاعتذار: خَرَزُ الذُّلِّ.
5- ربما كان كفنُك اليوم يُغزل، وأنت عن المعاصي ما تغفل.
6- أتُرى تخرج من ذنوبك قبل خروجِك؟
7- إذا عُلم مقصودُ المجتهدِ، أُعين بالألطاف؛ سلَّم الخليلُ، فجاء لُطفُ: ﴿ كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلَامًا ﴾ [الأنبياء: 69]، واسـتسلم الذَّبيحُ، فـأتى رِفق: ﴿ وَفَدَيْنَاهُ ﴾ [الصافات: 107].
8- من استطال الطريقَ، ضعُف سعيُه.
9- عاتِبْ نفسَك على هواها؛ فقد أوهاها.
10- شمِّرْ عن ساق الجِدِّ، تَقْوَ على قطعِ طريق التقوى.
11- كان الصالحون يفرُّون من الدنيا إلى الله، والآنَ الفرارُ من الله إلى الدنيا.
12- يا هذا، ما تزال تنظرُ في المرآة كلما أردتَ لقاءَ الخَلْق، متى تنظر في مرآة التقوى للقاءِ الحق؟
13- قد قيَّد الطَّردُ قدميك، وغلَّ الإبعادُ يديك، أفما لك عينٌ تبكي عليك؟
14- قد قرُب السفرُ؛ فأحكمْ أحمالَ الأعمال.
15- إخواني، الشيطان يُراصد في جميع المقاصد، ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا خُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ ﴾ [النساء: 71].
16- ابكِ على نفسك قبل أن يُبكى عليك، وتفكَّر في قادمٍ قد صُوِّب إليك.
17- من استسقى غيثَ العفو، فليحوِّل رداءَ الذَّنْب.
18- يا معاشرَ الأغنياء بالتقوى، ويا أهل العزِّ بالطاعة، ارحموا عزيزَ قومٍ ذلَّ، وغنيَّ قومٍ افتقر.
19- الحرصُ ليلٌ، والأمل ظُلْمة، والتوبة صُبْح، ومخالفةُ الهوى شمس.
20- لا تُخاطروا بمُساكنة خواطر المعاصي؛ ﴿ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا ﴾ [النساء: 1].
21- أي قدْرٍ للدنيا حتى تشغلَ بالَك بها؟ أمَا علمتَ أن شهواتِها جِيَفٌ ملقاة؟ أفيحسُنُ بباشقِ المَلِكِ أن يطيرَ عن كفِّه ليقعَ على جِيفَةٍ؟! كلا، يا باشقَ الجِدِّ، ﴿ لَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ ﴾ [الحجر: 88].
22- إذا رأيتَ سَعَةَ الدنيا عند أهل المعاصي، فاعلمْ أنها حظُّهم، ﴿ وَالْآخِرَةُ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ ﴾ [الزخرف: 35].
23- يا راقدًا في نوم الغفلة، يا مشغولًا بأحلام الأمل، أمَا توقظك المُزعجات؟ أمَا تنبِّهك المحرِّكات؟
24- يا هذا، إذا أردتَ أن تنظرَ إلى الحياة بعد الموت، أقبلْ على طيور هواك فصُرْهن إليك، قطِّعْهن بسِكِّين زُهدِك، وفرِّقْهن على جبالِ عزائمك، ثم ادْعُهُن إلى باب توبتِك، يأتينك سعيًا.
25- لو عرفتَ قدرَك يا مسكين، ما ألقيتَ جوهرةَ قلبِك في مزابلِ الهوى.
26- بُتُّوا طلاقَ الشَّهوات؛ لتفرُغَ القلوبُ من نفقة العِدَّة.
27- أَحْمِ حديدةَ العزم في نار التخويف، ثم اكوِ بها عِرقَ حبِّ الدنيا في باطن الطَّبع، تجدْ طعمَ العافية.
28- أبدانُ العارفين أقفاصٌ لطيور الأرواح، تتمنى الخروجَ إلى الحبيب، وأجسادُ الغافلين إصْطبلٌ لدوابِّ الهوى، تمضُغ اللِّجامَ حبًّا للعَلَف.
29- احتالت إخوانُ طبعك، على يوسفَ عقلِك، بحيلة: ﴿ يَرْتَعْ وَيَلْعَبْ ﴾ [يوسف: 12]؛ فرمتْه في جُبِّ حبِّ الدنيا، فلو قد صدق تقلقلُه، بُعثت إليه سيَّارةُ الفَرَج.
3٠- ولِّ الدنيا ظهرَك، تَنْضُ لك الآخرةُ نقابَها، خلِّها من يد التمسُّك؛ فطلاقُها مهرُ الأخرى.
31- لمَّا عزَّت نفسُ البَبْغاء، زاحمت الآدميِّين في النطق، وشابهتهم في تناول مطاعمهم بيدها، فالعجبُ لبهيمٍ يتشبَّه بإنسان، ولإنسانٍ يتشبه بالبهيم!
32- يا من كان له قلبٌ في الطاعة، فانقلب إلى الإضاعة، طال هجرُك لنا، فجُزْ بوادينا، وقِفْ مع مَن يُنادينا بنادينا فَنَادِنا، قيامُ السَّحَر يستوحشُ لك، صيامُ النهار يسأل عنك، ليالي الوصال تعاتبُك.
33- كلُّ حاصل من الدنيا يُفرح به، فلا بد من حزن يزيد على فرحه؛ إما أن يذهب عنك، أو تذهب عنه.
34- يا هذا، تسمعُ ما يجري، وما لك عينٌ تجري، أحديدٌ قلبُك أمحجر؟ ﴿ وَإِنَّ مِنَ الْحِجَارَةِ لَمَا يَتَفَجَّرُ مِنْهُ الْأَنْهَارُ ﴾ [البقرة: 74].
35- يا قاعدًا عن الإنابة، يا مُعرضًا عن الإجابة، انهض إلى صلاحك، قبل قصِّ جَناحِك.
36- ويحك، كتابُك بـالذنوب ملآنُ، فاستدركْ أمرَك من الآن.
37- إذا رأيتَ جِنازة فاحسَبها أنت، وإذا عاينتَ قبرًا فـتوهَّمْه قبرك، وعُدَّ باقيَ الحياة ربحًا.
38- إذا فرَغ بيتُ قلبك من بُرِّ اليقظة، فقدتْ أطفالُ جوارحك قُوتَ المعاملة.
39- إذا استصلحَ القدرُ أرضًا، قلَّبها بمحراث الخوف، وبذر فيها حَبَّ المحبة، فترى نباتَ التُّقى قائمًا على سُوقِه، ينادي بلسان المنَّة: ﴿ أَأَنْتُمْ تَزْرَعُونَهُ أَمْ نَحْنُ الزَّارِعُونَ ﴾ [الواقعة: 64].
4٠- ألقِ نفسَك على باب الذُّلِّ في السَّحَر وقُلْ: ﴿ رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا ﴾ [الأعراف: 23].
41- رياحُ الأسحار أقواتُ أرواحِ المحبين.
42- ذكِّرْ عينَك إذا امتدت إلى الحرام سيلانَها على جمرِ جَهنَّمَ؛ لعلها تغُضُّ.
43- تأهَّبْ للمنقلب؛ فلستَ بمقيم، وتهيَّأ للرحيل؛ فالمقعد مقيم.
44- يا هذا، قد غلبتك نفسُك إلى النوم؛ فـانهض لحربها اليوم.
45- لما استسلم الذَّابحُ والذبيحُ لامتثال الأمر، ألقى الآمرُ على السكين السكونَ.
46- كانت الدنيا إذا قُدِّمت إلى الصالحين، قدَّموها إلى الآخرة.
47- يا هذا، عينُك تبكي إذا رأيتَ التائبين، وعزمُك على المعاصي يضحك.
48- ما تُباع سلعُ الخلاص، إلا بدراهمِ الإخلاص.
49- علِموا أن القلب بين أُصبُعين؛ فـجعلوا الحذرَ من المنقلب نَصْبَ عين.
5٠- أأمِنَ مجانبو البِرِّ أن نخسفَ بهم جانبَ البَر؟!
51- حُلُّوا عُقدَ الإصرار، يطُلْ خيطُ القَبول.
52- مَن طلب الأنْفَـسَ، هجر الألـذَّ.
53- مَن اتخذ أرضَ قلبه بيتَ لعبٍ، فـقبرُه حفرةٌ، ومن اتخذها مسجدًا، فـقبره روضة.
54- من لم يذُق مرارةَ الفِراق، لم يدرِ ما حلاوة التَّلاق.
55- يا هذا، قلبُك عَذْبٌ، ونفسُك أُجاج، فـاجعلِ المجاهدةَ برزخًا بين البحرين.
56- الدنيا فاجرة، إذا تزوَّجها ذو غَيرةٍ طلَّق، وما يدوم على صُحبتها إلا مُخنَّث.
57- أُفٍّ لسمين المال، مهزولِ النَّوَال؛ ثروةٌ في الثُّريا، وهِمَّة في الثَّرى، كأنه يرى المكارمَ، من المحارم.
58- أرواح الأسحار لا يستنشقها مزكومُ غفلة.
59- الهربَ الهربَ من دارٍ يُتباعد عنها كلَّ يومٍ، الطلبَ الطلبَ لدارٍ يُتقرب منها كل يومٍ.
6٠- الغضبُ سبُعٌ، والشهوة كلب، والشَّرهُ طفل، وأنت تنفق عمرَك في خدمة كلِّ واحد منهم على حِدة، أين تأثيرُ العقل في استعمال الصبر عن كل ما يُؤذي؟!
61- غلب على قلبِك حبُّ الدنيا، ضربت عروق أمَلِك في ثرى الغفلة، فما يزعزع نخلتك العواصف.
62- يا مطْلِقًا طرفَه لقد عَقَلك، يا مرسلًا سبعَ الفم ليعقرَ غيرَه أَكَلَك، يا مشغولًا بالهوى مهلًا قَتَلَك.
63- إنما خُلقتِ الدنيا لتجُوزها، لا لتحوزها.
64- لا بد لكل ساعٍ من غايةٍ يقصِدها، كم بين مَن يريد حرْثَ الدنيا وبين آخرين يريدون وجهه؟! كم من متعبِّد ليذكرَ نسي، وليصعد نَزَلَ؟!
65- يا هذا، قد ذقتَ حلاوةَ الذنب، وتطعَّمتَ مرارةَ الندم، فهل وَفَتْ هذه بتلك؟ ويحك إنما النظرُ في العواقب، أين لذَّاتُك إذا نزل الموت؟ كيف حسراتك إذا وقع الفَوت؟
66- إخواني، الذنب على الذنب يُميتُ القلب، وربما هجمت العقوبةُ قبل الإنابة.
67- يا هذا، أنت أجيرٌ وعليك عمل، فإذا تفرَّغت فَلَكَ ما تشتهي.
68- إخواني، معالجةُ المعصية إذا خَطَرت حتى تذهب أهونُ من مُداراة التوبة حتى تُقبل؛ لأن مجاهدتَها في البداية بكفِّ الخاطر، وفي النهاية بالنَّدم والأسف والبكاء، ثم لا يدري أقُبلت أم لا؟
69- قيامُ الليل جهادٌ؛ ولكن ليس للجبان حضورُ المعتَرَك.
7٠- إخواني، أدنى مراتبِ الإيمان إماطةُ الأذى عن الطريق، فيا مَن طُرُقُه مملوءةٌ بحَسَك الخطايا، نظِّفْ ثم اسْلُك.




المصدر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

مائة وعشرون موعظة جديدة
من كتاب "موافق المرافق" لابن الجوزي

١-عبادَ الله، تلمَّحوا العواقب تلمحَ مراقب، وثابروا على المناقب؛ فإن العاقل لتحصيل المنى مُناهب.
٢-مصايد الشهوات مبثوثةٌ في طريق المُتّقي، فلا يسلم من شرورها ذو شرهٍ، وإنما ينجو من فِخاخها الذين يؤمنون بالغيب.
٣-تَرى ما يطرأُ من العِبر وينوب وأنت لا تتوب، قد دَرِنَ جسم قلبك بالذنوب، فما يغسله ألف ذَنوب[1].
٤-ما وصلوا إلى المنزل إلا بعد طول السُّرى، ما نالوا لذَّة الرَّاحة إلا بعد أن صبروا على المشقة.
٥-لا بد من حَمْلِ البلاء في طريق الوصال.
٦-سُرادق المحبة لا يُضرب إلا في قاعٍ فارغٍ نزهٍ.
٧-يا حاضرًا كغائب، إذا رأيت التائبين قد تحرَّموا للرحيل عن ديار الهوى فابكِ على توقُفك، ويحك، فاض النَّهرُ؛ فاعبر قبل الغرق.
٨-إنما خلقت الأكوان كلها لك، فالدنيا لتزرع، والآخرة لتتوطن.
٩-يا مغرورين بحبة الفخ، ناسين خنق الشرَك، تذكروا فوات المقصود مع حصول الذبح ﴿ فَلَا تَغُرَّنَّكُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَلَا يَغُرَّنَّكُمْ بِاللَّهِ الْغَرُورُ ﴾ [لقمان: 33].
١٠-ألا يصبر طائرُ الهوى عن حبَّةٍ مجهولة العاقبة؟ وإنما هي ساعة، وقد يصل إلى برج أمِنَة وفيه حبّاتٌ.
١١-بادر بالعمل قبل خروج الروح، فـما تدري من غدٍ هل تروح.
١٢-دع نفسك تبكي من شدة الرياضة، فستضحك عند صحبة الملوك.
١٣-يا صبيان التوبة، دوموا على الحِمية وإن أذابت الأبدان؛ فإنها تجلبُ العافية، وإياكم والتخليط؛ فإنه سبب المرض.
١٤-أيا أقسى الناس قلبًا، أما لك عين ترى ما جرى؟! يتوب الصبيان وتُصِرُّ، وتضرب على عملة الهوى ولا تُقِرُّ.
١٥-يا ماشيًا في ظلام ليل الهوى، لو استبصرت بمصباح التقى، فما تأمن بئرَ بوارِ ﴿ فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا ﴾ [الأنعام: 104].
١٦- صورة طاعتك نطفة، فإذا كانت عن معرفة صارت علقة، فإذا تم الإخلاص صارت مضغة، فإذا وقعت مشاهدة القلب للمعبود صارت عظمًا، فإذا تحققت المحبة نُفخ الروح في العمل.
١٧-متى يتحدث الجيران بأنه قد تاب فلان؟ متى يقول الأقران: لنا اجتماع في مكان، فتقول: ذلك أمر قد كان. يقولون: ما الخبر؟ قيل: صخرٌ لان.
١٨-ما كان أحسن قلبك، وما كان أصفى شربك، فأكثر على المصاب ندبك، لم تبق لك حيلةٌ إلا ملازمةُ باب الطبيب، فإن لم تقدر على ثمن الدواء، فالبكاء رأسُ مال الفقير.
١٩-يا هذا، بادر الزَّمَنَ قبل الزَّمِن[2]، واغتنم الصحة قبل السقم، فكأن قد جاء المرتقب.
٢٠-كيف يفرح بالدنيا من يومه يهدم شهره، وشهره يهدم سنته، وسنته تهدم عمره؟ كيف يُسَرُّ من يقوده عمرُه إلى أجله، وحياته إلى موته.
٢١-ويحك، كتابك بالذنوب مَلآن، فاستدرك أمرك من الآن.
٢٢-اشكروا من ألهمكم سقْيَ غروس الإيمان من ماء المجاهدة، حتى ذقتم من الثمرة حلاوة الرضا بقليل الدنيا ﴿ أَأَنْتُمْ أَنْشَأْتُمْ شَجَرَتَهَا ﴾ [الواقعة: 72].
٢٣-إن ضيَّق الورَعُ عليكم رزقًا، فستوسِّعه القناعة.
٢٤-ويحكم، الالتفات إلى المتروك خسة همة، التقاط المنبوذ غاية الذلِّ.
٢٥-ما زلتُ أعالج مِسمارَ الهوى في قلب العاصي، أميلُ به تارةً إلى جانب التَّخويف، وتارة إلى جانب التشويق، فلما اتسع عليه المجال جذبته.
٢٦-إذا طلعت فجرُ الأجر حَمدتم طول السُّرى.
٢٧-يا نائمًا طول الليل، إذا أصبحت فزر أهل السهر، واسألهم عما جرى في السَّحر، فإذا أمْلوا بعض ما كان؛ فاكتبه بمداد الدمع.
٢٨-تحضرون المجلس فرجة، وتجعلون رجاء النفع حجة، ولا تسلكون إلى العمل محجةً ﴿ وَمَا أُبَرِّئُ نَفْسِي ﴾ [يوسف: 53]. فعندي زفير ما ترقى إلى الحشا، وعندي دموعٌ ما بلغن المآقيا.
٢٩-أنتم على الإزعاج، فما هذا التوطن؟! ﴿ أَتُتْرَكُونَ فِي مَا هَاهُنَا آمِنِينَ ﴾ [الشعراء: 146].
٣٠-يا هذا قد اشتريت الدنيا بدينك، وبين الثمن والمثمن تفاوت عظيم، والغبن الفاحش يوجب الرّد، فردّ المشترى ولا تتمسك به بعد اليقين بالعيب؛ فإن الإمساك رضى.
٣١-من تذكر الحساب مال عن جمع المال.
٣٢-كان القوم يبيعون الفاني بالباقي، وأنتم قد عكستم، كيف تُطلب الشجاعة من جبان؟!
٣٣-يا نائمًا طول الليل، أما تحس بَرْدَ السحر؟! أما تسمع صوت الداعي؟!
٣٤-كتب الأوزاعي إلى أخٍ: أما بعد، فإنه قد أحيط بك من كل جانب، واعلم أنه يُسارُ بك في كل يوم وليلة، فاحذر الله والمقامَ بين يديه، وأن يكون آخر عهدك به، والسلام.
٣٥- يا من هدم ركن التوبة، ارفع قواعدَ الأسف.
٣٦- أتُراك ما تستحي يوم عيد التائبين أن تمشي بينهم وثياب تقواهم جُدُد وقميصك مرقوع؟!
٣٧- يا أصحاب القلوب الصافية اعرفوا قدر نعمة العافية، استعيذوا بالله من الحور بعد الكور، على ذي سرٍّ صافٍ تكدر، وصاحب حالٍ حالَ وتغير، ردَّتْه الذنوب من الطريق، ورمته العيوب في مضيق.
٣٨- أي تصرف بقي لك في قلبك وهو بين أصبعين؟! كيف يطيب عيش من لا يدري بم يُختم له؟!
٣٩- ويحكم، ظاهر الدنيا يُعجب ويروق، وباطنها جيفة مستورة بالخلوق[3].
٤٠- تلمّحوا يا غافلين أحوال الشباب التائبين، أين ورد خدود الصبيان؟! صيّره الحياء من الذنوب نرجسًا، أين شحوم الأبدان؟! أذابها حر الحذر، أين خيلاء العجب؟! بدلت بذلة المسكنة والحزن.
٤١- يا عازمًا على سفر التوبة، خذ للتغرب أهبة، ليس كل من خرج سافر، النقطة قبل الدائرة ﴿ وَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا ﴾ [البقرة: 189]، اندم على ما مضى من المأثم، واردد على المعاملين المظالم.
٤٢- عقرَ سليمان الخيل ﴿ فَسَخَّرْنَا لَهُ الرِّيحَ ﴾ [ص: 36]. واعجبًا! أسليك عن الدنيا.
٤٣- عليك ملكٌ يرفع عملك.
٤٤-ويحك، خذ بتلابيب نفسك قبل أن يأخذ ملك الموت بها.
٤٥-أما يكفي في إقامة أعذار الخاطئين: (لو لم تذنبوا)؟
أما في رسائل: (هل من سائل) دليل الكرم؟
٤٦-يا مشغولاً عني، يا من أبعده الزلل مني، كنت في رفقة "تتجافى". فصرت في حزب أهل النوم، أين القلق لفراق المألوف من الخير؟! مساجد الدجى تستوحش لصلاتك، مواطن الطاعة تتوق إلى عبادتك.
٤٧-يا هذا، (من حسن إسلام المرء تركه مالا يعنيه). والذي يعني العبدَ خدمة سيده وغيرها لا يعنيه.
٤٨-امدد يدَ المعاهدة على الوفاءِ فَمَزِّقْ بها ثوبَ الغَدْر.
٤٩-ويحكم، أعماركم تُنهبُ، وأيامكم تَذهب، وآثامكم تكتب، أصمم عن النصائح؟! أم عمى والأمر واضح؟! {﴿ فَمَالِ هَؤُلَاءِ الْقَوْمِ لَا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًا ﴾ [النساء: 78].
٥٠-الرياضة تكسر عوادي دواعي الطباع، من راض نفسه كف كفها عن الفضول، وزوى يدَ الزوائد.
٥١-من وقف نفسه على صراط الاستقامة وبيده ميزان المحاسبة، أَمِن من الغبن، بمحك[4] الورع تستعرض أعمال النفس، ويُرد البهرج[5] إلى كير التوبة، فمن استعمله، سَلم من ردّ الناقض يوم القبض.
٥٢-يا من يفرط في أعماله ويتكل على الشفاعة، رُبَّ أمل خاب، ويحك، كن رأسًا بنفسك؛ فإن السبُع لا يأكل إلا ما افترس.
٥٣-يا صبيان الهوى، أنتم تخرجون لقتل سبع ما آذاكم ليقال عن أحدكم: ما أجلده، فكيف تتركون سبُع الهوى وقد افترسكم؟!
إذا خرجتم إلى سبع البرية مدحكم جُهال العوام، ولو خرجتم إلى سبع الهوى غبطكم راسخو العلماء.
هذا سبع الهوى قد أغار على سَرح القلوب، فهل فيكم عارم؟!
٥٤-تقبض ثمنَ يُوسُف قلبِك وقت الضُّحى، وتبكى عشاءً عند يَعقُوب، رميت يوسف قلبك في جُبِّ الهوى، وتتهم به ذئب الصحراء.
٥٥-بالله عليك، اعرف ما ضاع منك وابك عليه بكاء عاقل، كان لك قلب فانقلب، كان لك وقت فذهب.
٥٦-واعجباً! سجدت السحرة بلا وضوء، إلى غير القبلة، في ثيابٍ غير طاهرة، فنالوا بتلك الصلاة الصلات.
٥٧-يا أطيار الأدميّة، إما عبَّادان[6] التعبد، وإما استفراخ العلم، وإلا فالذبح.
٥٨-إنما تُدفع الشدائدُ بالاستعداد لها.
٥٩-شدة الحرص سُدَّة في كبد الإيمان، غير أن شراب العزيمة يُحَلِّلُ السدد.
٦٠- يا من إذا أصبح طلب الشهوات، وإذا أمسى تقلب على فراش الزلات، أين أنت من قوم نصبوا الآخرة بين أعينهم؟ فقلوبهم وجلة، وأفئدتهم قلقة، هيهات هيهات، ما لك سهم من نصيبهم ﴿ إِنَّا أَخْلَصْنَاهُمْ بِخَالِصَةٍ ذِكْرَى الدَّارِ ﴾ [ص: 46]. نقضوا الدنيا فبنوا الآخرة.
٦١- من أراد أن ينظر إلى محاربة العقل والهوى، فلينظر إلى الضباب والشمس كيف يَتحارَّان[7]، فتارة تقوى عليه، وتارة يقوى عليها، فإذا قوي عليها حجبها عن العيون من حُجب الغيوم، وإذا قويت عليه نسخته فكان يوم صحو، فالضباب الهوى، والشمس العقل.
٦٢- يا صبيان التوبة، هلالكم خفيٌّ، فدوموا على التقوى يصرْ بدرًا، لا بد من ضيق ﴿ وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّ  كُمْ ﴾، الطبع إلى المألوف يحنُّ، والولد يطلب ما يشتهي، والزوجة تروم سعةَ النَّفقة، والورع يمنع من التَّوسع في الكسب ﴿ هُنَالِكَ ابْتُلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَزُلْزِلُوا زِلْزَالًا شَدِيدًا ﴾ [الأحزاب: 11].
٦٣- للقلب يقظة، وللنفس غفلة، واليقظة مقهورة لانبساط جنود الهوى في مدينة البدن، فإذا جاءت الموعظة أمسك هوى النفس عن عمله؛ شغلاً بتدبر النصح، فنهضت يقظة القلب، فوجدت حارس الهوى مبهوتًا، فإن أَسْرَت أسَرَت كل من كان مطلقًا من جنوده.
٦٤- جناحا الطائر يعجزان عن حمل جُملته، فقد أُعين بخلق الريش على جميع البدن، فإذا حرَّك الجناحين دخل الهواءُ في باقي الرّيش، فصار كجناحين آخرين، فيقطع الأفلاك بجميع البدن، فتحريكه الجناحين في وزان الكسب، وخرقُ الهواء الريش في مقام التَّوفيق.
٦٥- لا تطمعوا في العفو مع الإصرار ﴿ لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ ﴾ [النساء: 123].
٦٦- الدنيا بحرٌ عميق قد هلك فيه خلق كثير، ما أقل السالمين في بحر الهوى!
٦٧- ويحكم، دعوا محبة الدنيا؛ فعابر السبيل لا يتوطن.
٦٨- يا أسير الشهوات، يا مقيَّدًا بالزلات، استوثق والله منك الفخ، وما تنتظر إلا الذبح، ويحك، تماوت بالانكسار لعل الصياد يفلتك.
٦٩- يا قلوب التائبين ارهبي، يا نفوس المذنبين اهربي، يا أفئدة المشتاقين اطربي، يا خيل الله اركبي، (من مشى إليّ هرولت إليه).
٧٠-ذكر الحساب على اللقمة شوك في مجرى البلعوم.
٧١-تبلغ؛ فالبلغة تريح الهم، فضول العيش أكثرها هموم، وأكثر ما يضرك ما تحب، إذا اتفق القليل وفيه سِلمٌ، فلا ترد الكثير وفيه حربٌ.
٧٢-متى تستوحش من معاشرة الخلق؟ متى تستأنس بمناجاة الحق؟
٧٣- أُفدي قومًا عيشهم المناجاة، وعشُّهم النجاة.
٧٤- أتُرى أنت ممن؟! أترى أنت فيمن؟! أترى أنت مع من؟! إن عزُب فهمك لكثرة أشغالك بالنهار، فأجمّ فكرك بنومة من أول الليل، ثم انتبه لعلك تنتبه ﴿ إِنَّ نَاشِئَةَ اللَّيْلِ هِيَ أَشَدُّ وَطْئًا ﴾ [المزمل: 6].
٧٥- كل عضو منك قد شيك، وتلفه قريب وشيك.
٧٦- خرجَ عمرُ لـيقتُلَ الرَّسُولٌ صَلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلّمَ، والقدر يقول: يا من خرج ليقتل، إنما خرجت لتقبل، فانقلبت التاءُ بآءً.
٧٧- كلما لطف الفهم زاد الحظ من الخير.
٧٨- ما رأينا الفضائل إلا في خفاف الرحال لا في الثقل، ينظم الدرُّ في السلوك، وتأبى عزة الدُّرِّ نظمه في الحبل!
٧٩- ويحك، تعرف قبح ما تأتي، ثم تدعى إلى التوبة وما تأتي.
٨٠- عبدَ هواك، متى وافق القدر مُرادك رضيت، ومتى نبا عن هواك سخطت، ثم لا تقنع بسخط قلبك على الأقدارحتى ترميها بسهام الاعتراض عن قوس اللسان.
ويحك، إنما رمى نمرود بسهمٍ واحد ويدُ تسخُّطك في القوس ما تبرح، كلما نفد نشابك استقرضت. لا ترضىبما يفعله سيدك، ولا تفعل ما يرضاه، ويحكم، إنما العبد من رضي بما يفعله السيد، ويفعل ما يرضاه.
٨١- المال إذا وصل إلى الكرام عابر سبيل، وإكرام عابر السبيل تجهيزه للرحيل.
٨٢-متى تفيق من خمار الهوى؟! متى تنتبه من رقدة الغفلة؟!
٨٣-كان العاصي قتيل عشق الدنيا، فكشفت الزواجر نقاب المعشوقة، فبانت القبائح، ثم جلت المشوقات محاسنَ الأخرى، فالتفت الجِيدُ[8] إلى الجيد.
٨٤- يا مستكثرين من المعاصي، ضيقتم على أنفسكم الخناق، تنامون في سكر الغفلة، وتنتبهون على الخمار، أتظنون أن ما مضى من الخطايا قد انقضى؟! ﴿ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ نَبَأَهُ بَعْدَ حِينٍ ﴾ [ص: 88].
٨٥- يا هذا ما لك سوى نفس واحدة، فإن ذهبت على خسران فلا وجه للتدارك، يا بخيلاً بما له، كيف هانت نفسك عليك؟! رضيت لنفسك مع فطنتك وذكائك أن تعيش عيش البهائم، نهارك لهوٌ وليلك نوم، وبين يديك الجزاء والحساب.
٨٦- أنجع[9] الألفاظ في اجتلاب الرحمة ﴿ رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا ﴾ [الأعراف: 23].
٨٧- أكثر الأرواح الخارجة من الدنيا هائمة في بيداء الندم، فإن اجتمعت ففي مأتم الندب، يبكيهن نائح ﴿ يَا لَيْتَنِي قَدَّمْتُ لِحَيَاتِي ﴾ [الفجر: 24].
٨٨- رُب زلةٍ أوجبت تقويمًا.
٨٩- البدار البدار، فأطيارُ العمر في سباق.
٩٠- الدنيا بحرٌ عميق، وجسدك السفينة، وأعضاؤك خدمُ الشراع، وروحك الراكبُ، والقلبُ باني المركب، فإن عصف هواءُ الهوى فحملك إلى بلاد الروم، حملوك على النصرانية، أو ألقاك في بعض الجزائر الخراب عدمت القوت فمُتَّ، أو كسر مركبك كنت رزقًا للتماسيح، والسلامة أعزُّ من الكبريت الأحمر.
٩١-كم تُعاهد ثم تَغدر، وما تترك ذنبًا حين تَقدر.
٩٢-كيف يزاحمُ الأبطال بطّال؟!
٩٣- أين أنت والأحباب؟! أين القشور من اللباب؟! قبيحٌ أن تدخل ميدان السّباق بحمارٍ أعرج.
٩٤- ويحك، معاناة الصبر على الحِمية أيَّامًا خير من مقاساة العذاب سنين.
٩٥- علقَ شرَكُ الهوى بجناحك فكسره، فإن تحركتَ فحركة مُقعدٍ، واختلاج مذبوح، ويحكم إن المنقطع في البادية أُكلةٌ للسِّباع.
٩٦- التوبة الصادقة تقلع آثار الذنوب بماء الإقرار.
٩٧- اسلُك جادَّة الجدِّ تصل ﴿ وَلَا تَتَّبِعِ الْهَوَى فَيُضِلَّكَ ﴾ [ص: 26].
٩٨- ما دمت تمشي في حنادِس غفلتك، وظلمات هواك من غير مصباح تقوى، ما تقع على الجادّة.
99- سيف العزيمة إذا ضرب قطَّ، وما نبا[10] عن مضروب قطُّ.
١٠٠-كم مبارز بالذنوب صُرع؟ كم مسالب للخطايا سُلب؟ عزَّه ما سره، فأوقد مصباح أمله في ديار غفلته ﴿ فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ ﴾ [البقرة: 17].
١٠١- ما نال أحدٌ لذّةً [11] إلا ونالته ذِلَّة.
...... ولن تُكرم النفسُ التي لا تُهِينُها.
١٠٢- يا هذا، لقد أُودِعْتَ قارورة تعلق قلبك بتسليمها سليمة ، والويل لك إن انكسرت في يديك.
١٠٣- يا هذا، قلبك يحثك على التوبة، وهواك يمنع، والحرب بينهما قائمة، ويحك، استعن بالفكر في العواقب، وقد غُلبَ الهوى.
١٠٤- يا دائمًا على الخطايا والعصيان، متى يُقال: تاب فلان؟!
١٠٥- ويح المستكثرين من الخطايا ﴿ أَلَا يَظُنُّ أُولَئِكَ أَنَّهُمْ مَبْعُوثُونَ ﴾ [المطففين: 4]، ما كفهم نزول خيم المعاصي حتى ضربوا سرادقات الإصرار، كم رأوا مذنبًا يسرح في ميدان بيداء غفلته، ويمرح في خيلاء بطالته، إذا كفُّ الاختلاس قد جذبه إلى حفرته، فسَل به في سَلبه كيف حاله مع ذنبه؟! يتمنى لو رُدّ، ومن المُنى ألف بُدٍّ ﴿ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِأُولِي الْأَبْصَارِ ﴾ [آل عمران: 13].
١٠٦- الأولياء في حَرَمِ التقوى ﴿ وَيُتَخَطَّفُ النَّاسُ مِنْ حَوْلِهِمْ ﴾ [العنكبوت: 67].
١٠٧- كان عبد الله بن رواحة يبكي، فتقول له زوجته: كم تبكي، فيقول: أُنبئتُ أني وارد ولم أنبأ أني صادر.
١٠٨- كم تُعاتَب ولا ترعوي؟! كم تُقَوّم ولا تستوي؟! تتعلل بالتّوفيق ولا تُحرك قدمًا في طريق.
١٠٩- أين يقينك بالملكين، وأنت تملأ الصحف بقبيح ما تُملي؟!
*قال سفيان الثوري: لو كان معكم من يرفع الحديث إلى السلطان، أكنتم تتكلمون بشيء؟! قالوا: لا.
قال: فإن معكم من يرفع الحديث إلى الله.


١١٠-كيف يَطلب الآخرة مَن قلبه متعلق بحب الدنيا؟! أيُسلّم مفتاحُ دارٍ إلى مَن قد أسلف في أخرى؟!
١١١- ويحك، احتلْ لما ينفعك في الأخرى مثل احتيالك في طلب الدنيا، ولو قوي فهمك لمقصود الإيجاد ما غفلت لحظة.
١١٢- من فهم علم التوحيد تجرّد للواحد بقطع العلائق، وترك العُلق، أما ترى كلمتي الشهادة مجرّدة عن النقط؟!
١١٣- شمسُ المعرفة تقع على معادن القلوب، فتعمل فيها على مقدار جوهرها، ليس معدن الياقوت كمعدن الجصّ[12].
١١٤- لا تلوموا مضروبًا في أنينِه، فإن؛ سياط الوَجْد تقع على نِياط القُلوب.
١١٥- سبحان مَن أرق نسيم الأسحار، ليرفق بأجساد المحبين، يكفي ما يجري عليهم طول الليل.
١١٦- ويحك، كيف تفلح وأنت تنزعج إذا رآك مخلوق على معصية، ولا تُبالي بنظر الخالق؟!
١١٧- ويحك، انتبه لنفسك قبل أن تُسلب.
١١٨- يا معاشر التجار، بيعوا ما يفنى بشيءٍ ما له من نفاد، حلالُ الدنيا حساب، وحرامُها عقاب.
١١٩- إذا لاحت أعلام التقى، لم يبق منزل دون منزل.
١٢٠- إذا تيقنْتَ أنهم سفرٌ في طريق الوصال، فلا تتخلف عن القوم، إذا رأيت قُلُب قلوبهم تنزح بغروب الدموع فوافقهم ولو في قطرة، الزِق ما دام التنور حارًّا، اشوِ في الحريق سمكتك.
١٢١- الهوى سبُعٌ ضار، والغضبُ أسدٌ لجوج.
١٢٢- يا جنود الصبر اثبتوا ﴿ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ ﴾ [الأنفال: 65] تذكروا عزة الإقدام، واحذروا هتيكة الهزيمة، إذا غلبكم عطش الهوى في نهار الشهوات، فعللوا الصائم بالسباحة، إن أثر تعب الجد في سوق[13] العزم فاستريحوا إلى ظل رخصةٍ.
١٢٣- أليس فيما رأيت معتبرُ؟! أليس فيما سمعت مزدجر؟! بلى ولكن قساوة غلبت، والقلب منها كأنه حجر!




المصدر

----------

